# First Grow Outdoor UK



## greenbehemoth (May 23, 2008)

Hi all,

Know you've seen it before but I AM going to keep this simple (that goes for the grow AND the journal). Don't have the resources to go all out on a grow room, and can't grow indoors anyhow due to visitors etc, so apart from germinating my seeds, and bringing them in at night for the moment, my plants will be outdoors 24/7 pretty soon. I'm in the UK and although the weather has been kind for the last couple of weeks, that could change for the worse at any time, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Just doing this journal in case any other UK growers are interested in how I get on.

OK, first things first. I purchased four feminized seeds about eight months ago and stuck them in the fridge (had big plans at the time but they fell by the wayside). They are called "Cinammon":

Flowering period: 9 weeks
Yield: Medium , maximum possible
Harvest outdoors: Mid October.
Type: 95% tamed Sativa

* Spicy and very high in quality !

* For sativa lovers, we chose one with a cinnamon smell and exceptional buzz. Based on a rare Jack H. pheno-type. Can be put under 12/12 hrs after one week. Maximum yields indoors are possible, by putting the best flowering individuals together (6-7 out of 10). Please note they do reach height! (approx. 1,5m) Perfect performance outdoors amongst orange or olive trees.

Just pretend you didn't see the bit about the orange and olive trees LOL. They were the only feminized I could see/afford at the time which were suitable for outdoor growing (having looked at a lot more websites now I would have chosen differently). Anyway, put them 1/2" down in 3" pots of MG Moisture Control compost, they popped three days later, and put them under florescent light 24/7. Three days later they looked like this:







OK, no need to tell me - they stretched. But I figured out why (too far from light) and I sorted it out. So, by keeping under the light by night, and placing outside in the sun by day, after one week they looked like this:







A couple of days ago I transplanted into one litre tubs and decided to change the MG for a more basic, but good quality compost and 25 per cent perlite. I also took the opportunity to bury the thin stems as much as I dared (my new pots are not that deep, so I couldn't get them quite as low as I would have liked). They didn't suffer at all. I soaked them well and let them drain for a couple of hours before the transplant and they popped right out of the 3" pots intact. In the last two days they have transformed to this:













The stems are feeling really strong now, and the leaves are looking healthy and real perky. So far so good.

Am waiting on delivery of some more feminized seeds, this time "New Purple Power" which have, apparently, been bred to grow in cold, wet climates. They are real quick flowerers, so although time is getting on I'm hopeful they will still produce the goods before the first frosts, provided I get some more good weather in between LOL. Will add these to my journal as I get them going.

I think for less than two weeks old they're not looking too bad, considering they are just sitting outside during the day and under a florescent light (which isn't even a cool one) at night. Time will tell. Let me know what you think.

Grow well,
greenb.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 23, 2008)

Looking good mate, will definitely be keeping track of this journal. Looking good though possibly a little stretched but this is not a problem. The move out of MG soil was a good one, im not sure if the moister control compost they make has nutes already in but if it does you want to avoid at all costs. Gave me major nute burn. The new seeds you've ordered sound promising as well mate! 

If you rub the leaves i bet you can begin to get a hint of what they'l smell like  

Keep it up bro


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 23, 2008)

looking really healthy man


----------



## greenbehemoth (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the encouraging comments guys. Rubbed a leaf today gigglepimp to get rid of a spot of something or other and the smell on my fingers was unbelievable. No weed at the moment, so as you can imagine I got rather excited and VERY frustrated all at the same time LOL. Crazy!!!

greenb.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 23, 2008)

Haha thats exactly what happened to me! Trust me it doesnt get any better! I just want to harvest now! And even then i still wont be able to smoke it for three weeks..


----------



## kulan hunter (May 26, 2008)

looking good 
hope every thing goes well


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2008)

*Looking good.....as for the Sir Stretch A Lot plants just re-pot deeper*


----------



## A1RB4G (May 26, 2008)

I'm intrigued as to how those babes turn out in our climate, I'll be looking in on your journal. 
I chose to grow hydroponic drip system in my garage as i have nosey neighbours.
The very best of british to you.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 26, 2008)

I had my salvia divinorum plants outside (in UK) and iv just had to bring them in  Turned a very deep purple, they looked gorgeous but it was obviously because its too cold for them. I hope for a HOT summer for you!


----------



## greenbehemoth (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the good wishes all of you. The weather is still being kind and my little 'uns are growing well, starting to broaden out instead of grow upwards. Have left them outside in the shed the last couple of nights with about six hours of darkness to get them hardened up gradually (I get up at 05:00hrs to put them out LOL), but as it's mild tonight I'm leaving them outside. Worried about predators, but fingers crossed.

Have also now planted my feminized Purple Power seeds and waiting for them to sprout.

Will update later in the week with more pics. My biggest concern is that I've left it too late. I think they will all be slow to grow being Sativa and given the cooler temperatures here, and may flower / ripen (if ever) without reaching a decent size. Will just have to wait and see.


----------



## bobtokes (May 26, 2008)

just started growing myself i know a bit about horticulture because of my job if u plant a lot of plants to deep {past the nursery line}the stem will rot im not sure about weed tho be careful.
im uk r u north or south


----------



## kulan hunter (May 26, 2008)

a lot of people on here back fill or re pot deep some even cut the lower nodes off and cover them in cloning gel to encourage root growth where the node was, i have never come across anyone here who has had a problem with doing this with cannabis plants 
but this is my first grow but i have read a lot so i might be wrong

have fun greenb


----------



## bobtokes (May 26, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> a lot of people on here back fill or re pot deep some even cut the lower nodes off and cover them in cloning gel to encourage root growth where the node was, i have never come across anyone here who has had a problem with doing this with cannabis plants
> but this is my first grow but i have read a lot so i might be wrong
> 
> have fun greenb


i wasnt sure so i just thought id warn him just incase cool.


----------



## greenbehemoth (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. I already re-potted before the last two pics, but as my new pots weren't that deep I couldn't get the seedlings as low as I wanted. As they have now "settled" into the new pots, tomorrow I will be able to add a little more soil, but will make sure I get them even deeper again when I put them into their final pots. I'm going to try to keep the cotyls above soil, as I've seen a lot of people advise this. The stems above the cotyls are really strong as the plants have been out in the breeze a lot. I reckon these are going to be tall skinny plants (Sativas in the UK??? - I think I'm crazy), so I know I'll have to prop them up eventually, buds or no buds LOL.

Thanks again and keep the comments coming


----------



## greenbehemoth (May 26, 2008)

bobtokes said:


> im uk r u north or south


I'm in "Nor'n Ir'n", or as you guys say Northern Ireland LOL. Lots of rain here, but weather great at the moment. I really do think I must be crazy ...


----------



## bobtokes (May 26, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> I'm in "Nor'n Ir'n", or as you guys say Northern Ireland LOL. Lots of rain here, but weather great at the moment.
> I really do think I must be crazy ...


fair play to ya for havin ago most people have never smoked sativar nice high


----------



## greenbehemoth (May 26, 2008)

bobtokes said:


> most people have never smoked sativar nice high


Yes indeed, I need to get off my ass and do stuff when I'm stoned, hence my decision to go for Sativas. Indicas pretty much pin me to the couch (or more often the floor), so not a lot of help. By the way, are you north or south yourself?


----------



## bobtokes (May 26, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Yes indeed, I need to get off my ass and do stuff when I'm stoned, hence my decision to go for Sativas. Indicas pretty much pin me to the couch (or more often the floor), so not a lot of help. By the way, are you north or south yourself?


tell me about it. when ifirst started smoking 25 years ago all we could get was sativar we went to gigs the old blues parties pubs.
smoke to much indica and its a job to get to the kitchen to sort ya munchies out lol.


----------



## greenbehemoth (May 26, 2008)

LOL ... Yeah, they were the days - gigs, blues parties and all. Sometimes wish I could go back there, but what the heck! If I get a couple of wee smokes out of this I'll be a happy bunny.


----------



## bobtokes (May 26, 2008)

im in the midlands by the way.
id love to grow out doors but its to dodgy for me in the city.
when i first started smokin i didnt know what aweed plant looked like.
i think every one that wears t shirts badges with weed leaves on are shooting themselves in the foot trouble is everyone knows what it looks like now even the non smokers treat um like mushrooms i say keep um in the dark.lol


----------



## WormSlayer (May 26, 2008)

Looking healthy 

The one time I tried growing outdoors, rippers climbed into my garden and tore them to shreds a couple of weeks into flowering


----------



## greenbehemoth (May 27, 2008)

Hi WormSlayer, thanks for dropping by. Bad luck on getting your plants ripped, hope that doesn't happen to me. I have them completely invisible to outside, so hopefully no-one is ever going to know I have them. Haven't told anyone either, and that's the way it's gotta stay.


----------



## kulan hunter (May 31, 2008)

hi Greenb how is it going?


----------



## greenbehemoth (May 31, 2008)

Hey kulan hunter, not doing bad thanks. Sorry I've been waylaid (drunk - no weed) for the last six or seven hours. Intended to get some new pics today and put them up, but couldn't get around to it for some reason LOL. Anyway, will def do it tomorrow.

Might as well make this a wee update. Plants are great, although today was an absolute scorcher here, and I mean a scorcher! Had accidentally over-watered them one night during the week after watching one of these videos on the web (you know the ones where they're pouring literally gallons of water onto them) and then it pissed down on them during the night, so they went all droopy. They were fine the next day, but this morning the soil was still quite damp, so I thought no probs, they will be fine until tonight. Got pissed, forgot all about them until about 21:00 hrs. They were droopy as f..k again after all the sun, so got a good watering and should be fine by tomorrow (I hope).

As I said I'll def post some pics tomorrow, and will maybe start another grow journal for my new (I'm a daddy again) four little Purple Power seedlings.

How's things going for you? I see you fear you may have a few probs. Don't worry too much, it will be OK. Will post on your journal tomorrow and try to cheer you up LOL.

green.


----------



## kulan hunter (May 31, 2008)

i am glad to hear most thing are going well, i imagine that growing outside can be a git in this weather not knowing if its going to rain or be sunny, but that the uk for you.

i am not too bothered about my grow there is not much i can do now that i am flushing for harvest,thanks for your empathy, 
good luck i will check in tomorrow 

have fun


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Sorry I have been slow to update but I've been busy last few days. So here are my plants at 22 days and they are still growing LOL:

Pic 1







Pic 2







Pic 3







You can see from Pic 3 that new leaves are now starting to grow at the nodes, so the plants are hopefully going to bush out a lot more over the next couple of weeks.

However, I have a problem. It appears that the newest leaves, and to a lesser extent the last set before the most recent two nodes, are showing signs of trouble. Although the leaves are dark green at the tips, the main part of the leaves are pale green and mottled. I know I've seen this mentioned somewhere, ie only newer leaves affected and still dark at the tips, but can't find it now.

Problem







Does anyone have a clue what this means? Could it be Sulphur deficiency? Or anything else? I haven't been able to check ph of water or soil, but am just about to order a meter. And I haven't fed them at all as yet. Am also going to post a pic in the Plant Problems forum as it will hopefully get wider coverage. I would have posted before but only realised how bad the problem is when I saw the photo. Would be grateful for any advice thanks.

green.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 3, 2008)

Plants are looking good mate! Keep it up! As for the problem check this link Kulan Hunter gave me, may be helpful for diagnosis: Marijuana Plant Abuse 

These girls been outside the whole time or are you bringing them in at night etc?


----------



## kulan hunter (Jun 3, 2008)

it could be Mn deficiency , this could be caused by high ph this is only a guess, but when you get your meter if your ph is high then it is Mn deficiency due to ph lockout.

urban gardener did an artical on the water quality in england and the north west has the best water and its ph is about 7-7.5 so if you have not checked ph it is probably a bit high hope this helps. 

have fun and i hope it is Mn as its quite easy to sort out


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi GigglePimp.

Thanks for the link, am having a read at it. It's so difficult to find the answer to these things as I'm sure you know - could be more than one factor at work for example - and I'm also getting conflicting information depending on what guide etc I look at.

They are outside all the time for over a week now, although I do set them against the house at night to protect them, at least a bit, if there should be a heavy downpour.

Thanks again for the link - will keep on reading ....


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 3, 2008)

Dont thank me thank Kulan Hunter lol  Good luck with it man i hope it sorts itself out. Im having problems with one of my plants at the moment as well it sucks.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Kulan Hunter,

Thanks for the input. It could well be Mn - I went to a local garden centre today to get a ph meter, but the only one they had was for checking soil ph, and to do it you have to soak the soil with enough water to "turn it into mud" LOL. And no mention of using it to check water. Stacks of use that is ...

Will try to get one asap as new leaves are sprouting left right and centre so I want to get it sorted sooner rather than later. Thanks again and I'll let you know.

Got your PM btw, look forward to the next one 

green.


----------



## kulan hunter (Jun 3, 2008)

B&Q do a liquid ph test kit and its only a few quid so that might be an option for you if you have one near. could you collect rainwater for watering them it might be better for them till you get a meter, just this min went outside and checked the ph of some rain water and found it to be 7.4 so maybe not but it could be worse.

birmingham has an average ph of 8.49.
sheffield 7.86 av
aberystwyth 8.0183 av
livingston 7.8 av
fraserburgh 7.88 av
tottenham 7.7 av
plymouth 8.2 av

hope you live near one of these it might give you an idea of your ph


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 3, 2008)

My tap water tends to PH at around 7.1. When i add my nutes it seems to bring it down to about 6.4/5 which is perfect. Although i wont be adding nutes for a while so a bit of PH down will work easy.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 3, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> B&Q do a liquid ph test kit and its only a few quid so that might be an option for you if you have one near. could you collect rainwater for watering them it might be better for them till you get a meter, just this min went outside and checked the ph of some rain water and found it to be 7.4 so maybe not but it could be worse.
> 
> birmingham has an average ph of 8.49.
> sheffield 7.86 av
> ...


Wow, those are pretty high. I'm in Northern Ireland though, and I've no idea what our water ph is. like. Am heading out now and will try to pick up soething. Actually fdd2blk has responded to my post in the Plant Problems forum:

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/78387-new-leaves-pale-green-but.html

and has suggested the damage is most likely caused by "sun burn" LOL. He could well be correct as we had a really hot day on Satuday just as these leaves were sprouting. Will let you know later if I can check my water.

Thanks again,
green.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 3, 2008)

An update - I eventually bought the ph meter in the garden center - it's a probe type and is designed for measuring soil ph. However, as the soil has to be pretty wet for it to work, I reckoned (rightly or wrongly) that it would work for straight water also. I then took a pot full of the soil mix I am using for my plants, gave it a good soaking and used the meter on that. So here are the results:

Water (from tap, as used on plants): ph 6.8
Soil Mix (soaked with tap water): ph 6.4

Note: The relatively low reading on the tap water is consistent with where I live in that we have a lot of peaty soil here, which is quite acidic (local regulations require a minimum ph of 6.5).

So if those tests have worked correctly, then I reckon all is well on that score. Could be sun burn right enough (see my previous post and https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/78387-new-leaves-pale-green-but.html).

However, I did notice one thing a few minutes ago. There are a few roots emerging from the holes in the bottom of my pots. These pots were an intermediate step and unfortunately aren't very deep. Could be I need to repot. I have some 2.5 gallon pots which were to be the final ones, but do you think that will be big enough? If not I can change them for bigger ones tomorrow.

Thanks again for all your help everyone,
green.


----------



## kulan hunter (Jun 3, 2008)

yes i would go with what fdd2blk says from what i have read of his he is petty clued up.

i would transplant them into the new pots within the next week

yes if i am right 2.5g is 10 litres that should be fine but i grow indoors so if ant outdoor growers know any different then listen to them.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi kulan hunter, thanks for the comments. You're spot on, 2.5 gallons = about 10 litres. They look big enough to me too. If what fdd2blk is correct, and looking closely at the leaves tonight I think more and more that he is, then it's because I've had them literally baking in direct sunlight almost every day for the last two weeks. If the sun moves, I move the plants so they get no relief at all. What's more, they're in black pots at the moment so it could be the roots are suffering which wouldn't help the plants to feed properly.

I have a spot in the back which used to have a herb garden and I cleared it out recently. It gets "direct" sunlight for only half the day, and for the rest it is either partly shaded by a palm tree or totally shaded by the house. If this weather contiues I think it may be better to set them there in the meantime to give them a chance to recover. However rain is forecast for the rest of the week, so could be the end of our Summer which will, of course, give me more problems LOL. Also I now have four Purple Power seedlings on the go and, believe it or not, femaleseeds.nl who developed them say they respond to low light levels so can be grown in the shade (they were specially developed to grow in colder, wetter climates), so I was reserving the herb garden spot for them.

Am even considering setting up a growroom in the shed, which would be perfect for it, but money is an issue and no electricity so I'd have to bring my cousin (a spark) into my confidence. He's definitely trustworthy, but it's something I'd rather not have to do. The house is out of the question though, and I'd also kinda feel I was giving up if you know what I mean.

Anyway, I have my babies in the house tonight under a florescent light just to keep a close eye on them while I consider what to do next. The smell is pretty strong LOL, although they still have a fresh mint sort of aroma, so not too "dangerous" just yet.

Sorry for such a long post, just worried about them I think ...

green.


----------



## kulan hunter (Jun 3, 2008)

if your bigger pots are black you could spray the outside white.

as for placement of your plants i would not have a clue as to what is best for them that why i grow inside i control the weather and my plants needs, if they live or die, in my room i am GOD lol (delusions of grandeur) 

a shed grow not a bad idea if it secure.

don't worry things will work out


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi all,

Just another update following my little panic yesterday. Things are looking better, although I admit straight up that I may have "over-reacted" and jumped too soon with my (pre-existing) plans, but more of that later. First some new pics of my plants.

Pic 1

This one is funny - the dog is one we are minding for friends. Apparently it used to work as a "professional" sniffer dog in our local airport. I wonder why it got the sack LOL?







Pic 2







Pic 3







Pic 4







Pic 5







The following images show the stress caused, I believe (thanks to fdd2blk), to sun burn:

Damage Yesterday







Damage Today







Although the lighting conditions of the two photographs are very different (yesterday's was taken in bright sunlight whereas today's was taken under cloud - the brighter it is the more the damage shows), I think myself that there is a very definite recovery going on. There is some permanent damage (the brown spots) but hopefully it won't have too much of a detrimental effect.

OK, back to my over-reaction. The discerning among you will have noticed that I've re-potted. May not have been wise to do it so soon given that the plants are already trying to recover from some stress, but yesterday I noticed roots emerging from the bottom of my black, and very shallow, pots and they were in pretty bad condition, ie they basically fell apart on the slightest touch. I think that the exceptionally hot weather here this last few weeks combined with the black pots may have resulted in some root death, which would obviously cause problems re watering and feeding new growth etc. Taken together with the blazing sun on the new shoots, it's no wonder they were drying up. I simply wasn't prepared to leave them in those pots any longer and took the plunge. The next few days will tell me whether or not it was a wise move.

Would be ever so grateful if you'd let me know if you see as much improvement as I do, or if it's just wishful thinking on my part. You all know how worrying it is, and how hard it is to think straight at all, when things aren't going well.

Thanks as always and successful growing,
green.


----------



## dannyking (Jun 4, 2008)

Good looking grow man. Ive just got my grow tent and the whole setup (almost) need ph meter, nutes, etc, i will be keeping an eye on this grow as at the moment i am living in a galway city, ireland, but my mother has a good bit of non visable land with a few out houses down the country which would be perfect for a large outdoor grow. Would love if i could manage it. you never hear of many people in ireland growing outside. For obvious reasons but you never know!! p.s. Northern Ireland is not in the UK. hence the name Northern IRELAND. No offence intended.


----------



## kulan hunter (Jun 4, 2008)

like those pot greenb 
those plants look v good yes there is preminant damage to them but not a lot
think they will be happy in there new homes

HAVE FUN


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 4, 2008)

dannyking said:


> Good looking grow man. Ive just got my grow tent and the whole setup (almost) need ph meter, nutes, etc, i will be keeping an eye on this grow as at the moment i am living in a galway city, ireland, but my mother has a good bit of non visable land with a few out houses down the country which would be perfect for a large outdoor grow. Would love if i could manage it. you never hear of many people in ireland growing outside. For obvious reasons but you never know!! p.s. Northern Ireland is not in the UK. hence the name Northern IRELAND. No offence intended.


Hi dannyking ... appreciate you dropping by and thanks for the comments. Hey man, I've been in Galway and it's a great city. One of my favourite spots in Ireland. And you've got to be getting better weather down there (overall) than I am up here, although it is on the Atlantic coast I suppose, so maybe a bit wet and breezy at times?

Anyway, I keep promising to start a journal on my latest venture, four feminized Purple Power seedlings from femaleseeds.nl (will def start it tomorrow, I took a couple of pics today). You may be interested to know that femaleseed.nl state that ALL of their outdoor seeds have been developed to be grown in colder, wetter climates (Northern Europe). And I even saw a site the other day stating that Purple Power were specifically designed to grow in low light and could be grown "in the shade" or under fluorescent lights etc. If you want a link for a guy in the UK that sells them I'll be glad to let you know (2 day turnaround and 100 per cent germination so far).

And by the way, I never said Northern Ireland WASN'T in Ireland. By your reckoning maybe Skye isn't in the UK either .... because it's in Scotland (LOL). I think you need a geography lesson, or were you just being political? No offence intended.

greenb.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 4, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> like those pot greenb
> those plants look v good yes there is preminant damage to them but not a lot
> think they will be happy in there new homes
> 
> HAVE FUN


Thanks for your positive comments as usual kulan. Feel a bit embarrassed now that I see "those pots" in the pics - a bit fancy pancy aren't they (LOL)? So far so good though - the leaves are nice and perky as they used to be, even though the sun is long gone (rain at last). That's something I've noticed over the last four to seven days or so - as soon as the sun dropped the leaves just seemed to wilt and look half dead. I now DEFINITELY think it was a heat problem. This evening they are healthy looking. I just hope they stay like that.

Thankfuly when I "un-potted" them there was a decent bundle of nice white roots at the bottom of the, em, what's the word for the soil mass that comes out of the pot (there's bound to be one for it)? Anyway, all being well they will take to the new pots. I also reduced the amount of perlite btw as I felt there was far too much in the last mix (25 per cent, although it looked and felt like a lot more, down to 20 per cent).

greenb.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey man if your after femmed seeds it may be worth getting some dutch master reverse. Particularly if growing outside as it'l prevent them from going hermie!  Well worth the money anyway for future grows!


----------



## kulan hunter (Jun 4, 2008)

no i really like the pots they would go well in my garden. 

since growing in my room i have also planted a few flowers in pots out side all have grown so thats a good thing i use the run off of my plants to water them and any left over ph'ed water they seam to like it. 

hope to see your new journal soon 

HAVE FUN


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 5, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Hey man if your after femmed seeds it may be worth getting some dutch master reverse. Particularly if growing outside as it'l prevent them from going hermie!  Well worth the money anyway for future grows!


Cool, thanks for the suggestion Gigglepipmp. Hadn't heard of it before. It could well save a lot of heatrache later on. Cheers man 



kulan hunter said:


> since growing in my room i have also planted a few flowers in pots out side all have grown so thats a good thing i use the run off of my plants to water them and any left over ph'ed water they seam to like it.


Sounds like your growing a green thumb there kulan hunter. Good idea to give your outdoor plants the benefit of the run off etc - glad they like it, and very discerning of them


----------



## Alto (Jun 5, 2008)

Plants are growing nicely
I would not worry too much about your yellowish burnt looking leaves unless it gets worse
seems like you have things under control anyway 
I am going to watch this one as you are doing a splendid job in your reporting.

Good luck to you and your endeavors


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 5, 2008)

Alto said:


> Plants are growing nicely I would not worry too much about your yellowish burnt looking leaves unless it gets worse seems like you have things under control anyway  I am going to watch this one as you are doing a splendid job in your reporting. Good luck to you and your endeavors


Hi Alto, thanks for you interest and kind remarks. Things do seem to have settled down. I can report that, so far at least, re-potting the plants has done no harm and they're looking nice and green today - they seem to be enjoying a little break from the sun for the time being, but hopefully it won't stay away TOO long LOL.

greenb.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi all. Sorry it's taken so long but at last I've started my new grow journal here:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/79255-first-grow-outdoor-uk-phase.html

Hope you find it interesting 

greenb.


----------



## Che Paddy (Jun 15, 2008)

dannyking said:


> Good looking grow man. Ive just got my grow tent and the whole setup (almost) need ph meter, nutes, etc, i will be keeping an eye on this grow as at the moment i am living in a galway city, ireland, but my mother has a good bit of non visable land with a few out houses down the country which would be perfect for a large outdoor grow. Would love if i could manage it. you never hear of many people in ireland growing outside. For obvious reasons but you never know!! p.s. Northern Ireland is not in the UK. hence the name Northern IRELAND. No offence intended.


Hey man. Im on the other side of the country from you. I have a tent grow going at the moment. 5 white widows. Took clones and am thinking of moving 2 outside. Also have the moher in a veg room but shes getting very big for the space so may move her outside too. Also got 5 feminised brainsorm and 5 feminised twilight from dutch passion so germed 3 of each. 2 of each for my indoor tent and then im taking one of each for outdoors. Mosly as an experiment to see if they can survive in a irish summer on on the east coast. Will start a grow journal in a while. 

And Northern Ireland is not the UK


----------



## jayzero (Jun 15, 2008)

Erm, UK stands for _"The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland", _Great Britain being the union of Britain (England and Wales) and Scotland. So, yeah, Scotland and Northern Ireland are both definitely part of the UK.

That said, wicked looking grow. I can't wait until I get back to Canada and can start growing in the great outdoors too


----------



## Che Paddy (Jun 15, 2008)

jayzero said:


> Erm, UK stands for _"The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland", _Great Britain being the union of Britain (England and Wales) and Scotland. So, yeah, Scotland and Northern Ireland are both definitely part of the UK.
> 
> That said, wicked looking grow. I can't wait until I get back to Canada and can start growing in the great outdoors too


I dont want to get off the point of this thread but i feel i hae to answer. Firstly as a canadian i feel that you dont really qualify to argue this point. Being irish myself I have more of an opinion. Great Britain is Scotland wales and england. Many people from the north will feel that northern ireland is a country unto itself and do not swear any alligence to the crown. Also the north is something that the uk wants sometimes but on other occaisions it doesnt. In sport for example. Eddie Irvine was a fantastic formula one driver. When he won races the union jack was raised beside his name. when he was in trouble or did anything controversial he was irish. In hindsight it would have been better if the english had just left ireland as a full nation and could have prevented 30 years of bloodshed and all the hatred that is bred into people still


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah exactly, for example on the front of a passport it reads "United Kingdom of Great Britain And Northern Ireland"


----------



## jayzero (Jun 15, 2008)

Che Paddy said:


> I dont want to get off the point of this thread but i feel i hae to answer. Firstly as a canadian i feel that you dont really qualify to argue this point. Being irish myself I have more of an opinion. Great Britain is Scotland wales and england. Many people from the north will feel that northern ireland is a country unto itself and do not swear any alligence to the crown. Also the north is something that the uk wants sometimes but on other occaisions it doesnt. In sport for example. Eddie Irvine was a fantastic formula one driver. When he won races the union jack was raised beside his name. when he was in trouble or did anything controversial he was irish. In hindsight it would have been better if the english had just left ireland as a full nation and could have prevented 30 years of bloodshed and all the hatred that is bred into people still


There's no qualifications needed, mate - I'm not trying to debate the errors and transgressions of the British Empire here, I'm just stating facts. I live in the UK. I've got mates and co-workers who were born and raised in Northern Ireland - they ARE UK citizens and UK citizens *only*. That's just a fact - I'm not saying anyone has to like it and I'm not saying that *I* like it - shit, I sympathise with the hell Northern Ireland's been put through. It's just the way it is and pretending it isn't so doesn't make it go away. 

But as I said - nice grow


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 17, 2008)

OK, I'm going to say this once and ONCE ONLY!!! If there is any more political bullshit on this or any other of my threads I will have them deleted and leave the forum. I KNEW I shouldn't have said I live in Northern Ireland (FUCK!!!). I have to listen to this sort of fucking crap every day of my life and I certainly didn't join this forum to listen to any more of it.

Want to talk about facts? Here's one for you - I've had innocent loved ones shot dead and blown to bits (I'll leave it up to you to guess by whom), so I don't need to be lectured on the rights or wrongs of what has and is STILL going on in this country. I think I know the difference.

Sorry for the rant, I know you'll understand 

Let's get back to the point. Update later today if I calm down enough LOL.

greenb.


----------



## jinmaster (Jun 17, 2008)

I support your outdoor growing, im doing pretty much the same thing, but a bit more natural, ill set up a journal soon and link it to you, UK growers unite! lol.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL! Hi jinmaster, welcome to my grow journal and thanks for the comments. Can't wait to see your grow. I'd like to be growing more naturally also but I have to move the plants around for the sun (what there is of it). Although I do have a perfect spot which gets sun for MOST of the day, there are pretty huge firs overhead which I've discovered are literally alive with spider mites so I'm staying clear. Anyway, good to hear from another UK grower. Don't forget to send me your link when you get up and running.

greenb.


----------



## jinmaster (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeh will do, i found a secluded place out in the forest, chopped down some weeds and made sure i have the morning sun and your sorted, also a natural bug spray is a good plan.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice one - I'm too lazy to go to the forest LOL. Thankfully my garden is totally secluded and it's perfect apart from the fact I have to move the plants (only once per day) to get the full benefit of our limited sunshine. Been lucky with bugs so far, just a couple of tiny holes where a green fly or something has had a good feed. But the natural bug spray is a good tip - no doubt I'll need it sooner or later.

What type of plants are you growing BTW?


----------



## jinmaster (Jun 17, 2008)

Bagseeds lol, id say midgrade, so im obviously not gonna spend the big bucks on it.
Trying to get a picture of a seedling is fecking hard, wont focus at all, ill take pictures in a few days n set up the journal.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 17, 2008)

From what I've seen bagseed can produce some pretty outstanding bud - it's all in the grow and how much TLC you give them.

LOL. Know what you mean about trying to get pictures. I'm off to try to get some now before the rain comes on (looks like it's goin' to bucket), and it's really windy too so not too hopeful about my pics today. Hopefully I'll get "something" up in an hour or two.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi all, at last an update. Sorry for the delay but I have been rather busy and to be honest I didn't think my plants had changed much in the last two weeks. It was only when I compared today's pics with the last update that I realised they have grown rather a lot. The first pic is two weeks ago at 22 days (just to remind you); the second pic was taken today at 37 days:


*Pic 1: 22 Days*








*Pic 2: 37 Days*








*Pic 3: The Tall Guy, I Mean Girl LOL - 18 Inches*








*Pic 4: A Short One*








*Pic 5: A Short One Again*








So, how do you think they are doing generally? There hasn't been much sun this last week or so, and growth definitely slowed down a little. But they are filling out now with their new stems and leaves at the nodes rather than getting taller, so hopefully that will continue. BTW, the tall one is about 18 inches (as I said above) and the others range from about 12 to 14 inches. Having seen a few reviews of this strain it appears to be normal to get at least one much larger plant, so not necessarily a bad sign.

OK, as with last time I have a potential problem developing and would greatly appreciate your assistance. The following pic shows one of the bottom-most leaf on one of the plants (all four plants show similar). 

*Pic 6: Pale Green and Browning around Leaf Margins (Lowest Leaves Only)*








You can clearly see that there is some lightening in colour around the leaf margins, with brown spots appearing at the points. I have also noticed that the youngest leaves on all plants are light green / yellow in colour. You can see this in the next pic but it is more noticeable in real life:


*Pic 7: New Leaves Light Green / Yellow*








I noticed these issues on Sunday and immediately thought Potassium??? Or possibly Calcium??? Anyway I bought some nutes (24-8-16, no Ca I'm afraid) and fed the plants at one quarter of the recommended strength (this is the first time I have given them nutes). Today I thought they are looking a little greener perhaps, BUT some of the larger leaves are curled down at the tips, no sign of damage (YET). Oh, I've also noticed that ALL of the leaves apart from the oldest ones have a leathery, puffy appearance and feel rather rough to the touch.


*Pic 8: Curling Leaf Tips / Leathery Appearance*








Anyone got any thoughts? My own thoughts are that either:

1. they have been hungry (Pics 6 and 7), I have fed them just in time and they will get better; OR
2. I haven't fed them enough nutes (Pics 6, 7 and 8 ) and should give them more; OR
3. they didn't need fed and I have damaged them (Pic 7).

It may help you to know that I have been watering twice per week (about 2 litres each into 10 litre pots so the water just trickles out of the bottom) and the nutes were given on Sunday evening.

As always I'd be ever so grateful for your comments on this or just general feedback. Thanks for looking 

greenb.


----------



## Alto (Jun 17, 2008)

They look great to me,
and grew a lot since last update too.
The slight yellowing could be from water? Has it been raining there?
rain followed by sun would see the water gathered at the tips and could cause a burn from the sun
the "puffy" texture is described in several places I have read as a sign of a bit heavy on the nutes
with only their first feeding it could be they are just acclimating to their new food
I think they look splendid and you are doing a great job caring for them
I would wait until they show more of a problem before doing anything drastic

The soil you are using does not have nutes already right?
Sorry but as I type this I forget
If it did then they might be seeing too much food now that you have fed them
otherwise it may just be a "slight" deficiency that will correct now that you are giving them nutrients
I always add some Epsom salt to my nutes, at about a tsp per gallon.
It has a good amount of Mg and some other things that these plants seem to like.
Otherwise steady as she goes,


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Alto, that's great news - thank you so much for taking the time.

It HAS rained a few times this last week. They do seem very susceptible to "white" spots on the leaves when the sun shines after a shower - in fact I would say they are VERY sensitive to it indeed. That could well be causing the pale colour on the new shoots.

The soil has some nutes and trace elements, but as far as I know it's not in the same league as the likes of Miracle Grow or anything. I haven't been able to find any info on it - it's called "Bulrush Professional Multi-Purpose Compost". The leathery appearance has been there since BEFORE I fed them on Sunday btw, so it's possible my soil has more nutes than I thought.

I should also have told you that my other sativas (Purple Power - update to come soon) are a few weeks old now. Same soil, potted same time as I re-potted the Cinammon. They also show the paler new growth, and I gave them a teeny tiny bit of food on Sunday with no ill effects at all. I will not give them any more for some time. I am only worried about the Cinammon plants. But you have put my mind at rest - THANKS AGAIN!!

greenb.

PS Thanks for the tip about the Epsom Salts. I think I read this but had forgotten all about it. Will give it a go next watering.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 17, 2008)

Looking excellent man good work! Theyre loving it, despite the slight lighter colouring and dots! Im pretty sure theyre nothing to worry about, Alto has hit the nail on the head there itl be easy to straighten out! Keep it up man! These are doing so well outside kind of makes me wish i wasnt moving out of the country side come September lol


----------



## Alto (Jun 17, 2008)

Its no problem encouraging or helping (when I can)
thats why my grow turn out well (all the help from others)
and so its pay back/forward to help if I can
Being the soil did nave nutes I am tempted to say it could be slight nute burn
I was going on the assumption that there were no nutrients present yet.
Just cut back some and all should work out
they are quite resilient plants

I would say too bad about that N Ireland bust but commercial growing by gangs is not something I condone. Hippies growing head stash, Med users making their medicine is all good but making money from our favorite plants beyond recovering expenses is just bad karma as far as I am concerned.
God only knows what the money raised would be used for in that situation.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 17, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Looking excellent man good work! Theyre loving it, despite the slight lighter colouring and dots! Im pretty sure theyre nothing to worry about, Alto has hit the nail on the head there itl be easy to straighten out! Keep it up man! These are doing so well outside kind of makes me wish i wasnt moving out of the country side come September lol


Hi GigglePimp, thanks as usual for your comments. They do seem to be doing well outside. They're really strong at the moment with nice, solid stems. I just hope I get a few buds to make the stems do at least some of the job they were designed to do LOL. Yes it's a shame you are moving out of the country. Things are getting tough - the way it is at the moment I don't know whether I'll be in this house much longer myself. Makes me want to cry BOOHOO!!!



Alto said:


> Its no problem encouraging or helping (when I can) thats why my grow turn out well (all the help from others)
> and so its pay back/forward to help if I can
> Being the soil did nave nutes I am tempted to say it could be slight nute burn
> I was going on the assumption that there were no nutrients present yet.
> ...


Will do as you suggest Alto. I just panicked (I'm sure I'm not the first to do that LOL). I totally agree with your thoughts on the commercial grow gangs. They have no place in our society and good riddance to them. I'm doing this for med reasons so I don't have to fill myself full of the crap I get off the Doc (most of it makes me ten times worse - roll on harvest time LOL).

Great to get so much support and especially encouragement from you guys. I really am on my own here (no-one knows) so I couldn't do without it. A little reassurance goes a long way 

greenb.


----------



## Staropramen (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello all...
I am a first time grower living in the UK using mother nature.
I had one question...

My plants are about the same size as greenb's plants were on day 22, except they are in pots about as big as the visable plant. I can't repot them for another week as I'm moving the plants to their summer home. Is this a problem?
Also they are currently growing in the MG compost and I was going to move them into something different without nutrients... Is this a good idea? Also how much perlite should I add?

Cheers guys...
Will start my own journal up when the plants are moved home.
Good work on your grow greenb


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 17, 2008)

GB: No worries man, hope things get better and you dont have to move!

Staropramen: Doesnt MG compost already have nutes in it? I used it and it gave my plants major nute burn a while into the grow so had to transplant. They should be ok just make sure you do repot them once theyre moved. Roots have been sticking out of the bottom of my plant pots for three or four weeks... Still another 5/6 to go lol i Advise using plain soil with perlite then use nutes in their water, that way you have better control and awareness of how much they have  Good luck!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 17, 2008)

Staropramen said:


> Hello all...
> I am a first time grower living in the UK using mother nature.
> I had one question...
> 
> ...


Hi Staropramen,

Thanks for your kind comment. I agree with everything GigglePimp said. They will be fine for another week and don't use MG when you re-pot. I use about 1 measure of perlite for every 4 of soil (20 per cent) - I was using 25 per cent perlite as I've seen others do but I felt it was a bit too much and reduced it to 20. Just my personal preference.

Good luck with the grow. Look forward to seeing your grow journal once you get settled.

greenb.


----------



## le3block (Jun 17, 2008)

Greenb love the work your doing, especially growing outside with the weather we have here in the UK

I started growing towards the end of may so i'm about 3/4 weeks into my grow

View attachment 135350

View attachment 135351

not to sure about the sex, this is my first ever grow just learning and growing inside a greenhouse, the weather has been kind lately

keep it up


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi le3block,

Thanks for stopping by and for the kind comments. Yes the weather (so far) has been very kind to us. My plants got off to a great start with about two or three weeks of almost constant sunshine, so I was well pleased. Also the breeze outdoors worked wonders for strengthening the stems. If you look at my first pic on page 1 of this journal you'll see what I mean LOL - it was a worry for a while but they've turned out fine for the moment.

Those plants of yours look sweet - nice and healthy and leaves nice and clean and unmarked. I'm getting the odd bit of sunburn (after rain I suspect), a few insect "holes" and just noticed this evening something has eaten half of two young leaves - I reckon I'm going to be in for a lot more of that sort of thing.

Your plants look very similar to mine - do you mind if I ask what they are? BTW you won't know what sex they are until they start flowering, which outside should be around mid July, early August I suspect, same as mine. All being well we should then see them really take off.

Good luck with your grow, you're obviously doing a great job. Are you going to set up a grow journal? I'd love to be able to compare notes as there aren't too many of us Brits growing outdoors. Also I'd love to see how yours do in the greenhouse compared to mine battling against the elements LOL.

greenb.


----------



## le3block (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah i've read through your journal and looked at all the pics mate its going well i wish you all the best.

A mate of mine gave me some seeds so they could be anything lol not long joined this site but looking for all advice and pictures as this is my first time.

Its great using the greenhouse i have mate, direct sunlight shines through and a nice temperature inside, also windows opened so breeze can enter plus hardly any bugs. Also the neighbours don't have a clue whats going on LOL.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks mate, I'll do my best with them at any rate. Yeah your leaves are very similar to mine. Mine are a 90 or 95 per cent Sativa cross, so could be you have something similar there. Few of us in the UK growing outdoors, and a LOT fewer growing Sativa LOL.

Would love a greenhouse - thought about it but couldn't afford it this time around. Maybe next year (as if LOL). The one blessing I have is the garden being so secluded, and there are like a couple of "hidden" parts to it where I can put the plants if anyone is coming around (not that they ever do). It also means I can get them sheltered from the worst of the rain and wind. My biggest problem is going to be bugs. Have to get some organic bug spray soon.

Definitely get a grow journal going - you have plenty of time to go yet and it would be really nice to follow your progress. Either way make sure you keep in touch and send me plenty of pictures.


----------



## Staropramen (Jun 17, 2008)

How do you PM people? I can't work it out!

Will start my journal up in the next 2 days.
Living in mid wales. Growing 6 Hawaii x Skunk1 sativa plants.

Good work though guys


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Staropramen, just click on their name which brings up a drop-down menu, click "Send A Private Message To .... ". I clicked on your name just now BTW and the option isn't there - tried through your profile and it says you can't receive PMs or have chosen not to receive them - perhaps you need a certain number of posts before you can do it. Anyone???


----------



## bobtokes (Jun 17, 2008)

ya plants are lookin wicked you must be doing alot right i hope ya have plenty of luck with the weather i wanna see buds on them gals.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 17, 2008)

bobtokes said:


> ya plants are lookin wicked you must be doing alot right i hope ya have plenty of luck with the weather i wanna see buds on them gals.


Me too bobtokes, me too LOL. Thanks for the comments. I haven't had to do a lot so far to be honest, just carry them around to wherever I can get them a little sunshine, make sure they don't get completely blattered by the rain, swat flies, squash bugs and all that. I do spend a lot of time just sitting there looking at them and smelling their lovely aroma - and probably talking to them as well although I'm not usually aware of it. Maybe they enjoy my company hehe. Anyway, thanks for taking the time to stop by


----------



## kulan hunter (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Greenb, your plants are looking good
i have just read back a few pages (been away a few days) and i noticed that you said that when you water you water till you get a little water coming from the bottom of your pot, i would say water them with an extra .5-1litre of water as the extra run off will help to flush salt build up and old nutes from the soil.

if the weather holds you will do well


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 17, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> Hi Greenb, your plants are looking good
> i have just read back a few pages (been away a few days) and i noticed that you said that when you water you water till you get a little water coming from the bottom of your pot, i would say water them with an extra .5-1litre of water as the extra run off will help to flush salt build up and old nutes from the soil.
> 
> if the weather holds you will do well


Thanks kulan hunter, good tip. Will do that in future. Actually I had a stroke of luck this evening - it totally pissed down for about an hour, like really heavy rain. Normally I would have set the plants under the shed overhang so they didn't get bashed, but tonight I just left them and they got a thorough rinse out hehe. I think they look better for it, so will definitely take your advice. And yes, if (and it's a big IF) we get the weather, and I am careful of course, I think I should be OK all else being well (touch wood).

Thanks again and good to see you back


----------



## kulan hunter (Jun 17, 2008)

no problem greenb, i think this was one of my big mistakes i worked out how much water i needed for my plants and gave them less so i got no run off for a month. then i started to get ph problems and deficancys. i think your plants will be fine, i can tell you give your plant all the TLC they need, and a good bit of rain will do them wonders.

have fun


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi all, Just a very quick update following my feeding and subsequent leaf tip curling. I'm glad to report that after a couple of days, and a few good heavy rain showers, the girls are looking much improved. The leaf tip curling has all but gone, with almost all tips now back to normal, and all leaves are looking nice and green.

*Pic 1: Looking Better*







New growth at the nodes has taken off like crazy. The new stalks have grown about 2 inches in as many days, and the leaves have doubled in size.

*Pic 2: Rapid "Under-Growth"*







Could this be due to the food and / or the rain? Or just a coincidence?

greenb.


----------



## UKcyrus (Jun 20, 2008)

sup green man when u said Cinammon i was thinking whaaaat....lol didnt realise they were ganja plants lol and those white sposts look savage man that cant be rain can it... someone help him god damn it.. green read as much as you can bro on white spots!! but can u rub them off or are they like burns raised up off the leaf or burns into it like a scar?


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 20, 2008)

Na it's definitely damage caused by rain or dew followed by strong sun. It happened when those leaves were still folded up as they were sprouting out of the top of the plant. The little leaf cluster / shoot must have filled up with water I guess. ALL the leaves at that level on ALL FOUR plants have basically a line of those across them at exactly the same place LOL. If you look at the second pic above, you can see how you could literally use a compass to draw a semi-circle and join up the dots across all five leaves. They're like little burns, or bleach marks more like. Weird, but nothing to worry about. But thanks for you concern man, very much appreciated


----------



## jayzero (Jun 20, 2008)

lookin' spring fresh and healthy, mate


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks jayzero, good to see you  Think the rain has has been real healthy for them, which is great as it saves me dashing out to "hide" them every time it rains LOL. I think you can baby these babies too much ... have to stop being so over-protective haha.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 20, 2008)

haha, yeah, they're not made of sugar - they won't melt, eh


----------



## UKcyrus (Jun 20, 2008)

lmao i love my plants gona make em big and strong and then chop the little bastards to bits..all in good time..


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 20, 2008)

UKcyrus said:


> lmao i love my plants gona make em big and strong and then chop the little bastards to bits..all in good time..


LOL - Well you certainly seem to be passionate about what you're doing UK, I'll grant you that


----------



## kulan hunter (Jun 21, 2008)

greenb, i have nothing to say but they are looking healthy and i think you doing a great job

Have fun


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 21, 2008)

Looking excellent man, keep it up! Busy as heck the last day or so and the next day or so but so sorry im being vague lol i'll be in full flow on these soon! Still need to read through you PP journal!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 21, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> greenb, i have nothing to say but they are looking healthy and i think you doing a great job Have fun


Thanks kulan hunter. Actually they were a bit windswept when I took the last pics, a little bedraggled looking, but they soon sort themselves out.

They move around a lot outdoors, it's really interesting to watch. Like when the sun comes out the large fan leaves turn 90 degrees, so they are literally vertical, and they follow the sun around all day. And when the sun moves around the other side they flip 180 degrees - they're like little satellite dishes or something LOL. Later in the day you find the leaves closing up in a V-shape along the central vein, probably to focus the dwindling light is my guess at the moment, or possibly to do with the fact it's getting cooler? Have started reading up on plant tropisms to try and figure out why they do certain things, at certain times of the day etc. It's very interesting and adds a new dimension to what is fast becoming an obsession LOL.



thegigglepimp said:


> Looking excellent man, keep it up! Busy as heck the last day or so and the next day or so but so sorry im being vague lol i'll be in full flow on these soon! Still need to read through you PP journal!


Thanks for dropping in GigglePimp, I know you are very busy so appreciate you taking the time. No need to apologize, I think we can allow you to have a little fun for a few days LOL. Will be good to see you back in full flow next week all the same. Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## Staropramen (Jun 21, 2008)

Plants are looking nice
Can't find my lead for digi camera yet so no journal yet! Repotted though and look much healthier...


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Staropramen,

Thanks for the comment. I always see mine take off after a re-pot, if they're ready for it it does them the world of good. Can't wait to see you get a journal going. Hope you're able to get your camera going soon.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi all,

Well, pretty crappy weekend here weather wise - some sun early mornings but the remainder has been cloudy and wet for the most part. Very windy today as well. I just couldn't resist taking this pic of my tall girl showing off and doing her fan dance - she's been doing it all day LOL:

*Fan Dance*







Believe it or not those large leaves have a total span (ie from one side of the plant to the other) approaching 2 feet. A bit of WIND AND SUN is what these girls need and they would surely fly ...

Enjoy the remainder of your weekend folks 

greenb.


----------



## UKcyrus (Jun 22, 2008)

mate those things are lookin BIG nice as man lol weekend lol i been workin all of it lmao


----------



## Che Paddy (Jun 22, 2008)

Man those babies look mint. they are a perfect green colour and not a spec of yellow on them. Having some really poor weather here too but hope they continue like they have been doing. Pulling up a seat to watch this one.

Che


----------



## jinmaster (Jun 22, 2008)

They look so sick, im jealous.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 22, 2008)

damn, those are huge. Big pots and a good wind are a magical combination, it seems =D


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 23, 2008)

Morning all!



UKcyrus said:


> mate those things are lookin BIG nice as man lol weekend lol i been workin all of it lmao


Sorry to hear you had to work all weekend UK - hope you get plenty of time off during the week to make up for it LOL.



Che Paddy said:


> Man those babies look mint. they are a perfect green colour and not a spec of yellow on them. Having some really poor weather here too but hope they continue like they have been doing. Pulling up a seat to watch this one. Che


Yeah I can't believe the colour Che. I've just been letting the rain rip away at them this last three or four days whereas before I was hiding them every time the rain came on. Think it did them the world of good. Hope your weather improves 



jinmaster said:


> They look so sick, im jealous.


Wait and see if I get any buds before you start getting jealous Jin - I might end up the one seething with envy LOL. Things seem to swing around for these things every couple of days, although no major disasters yet thank goodness (touch wood).



jayzero said:


> damn, those are huge. Big pots and a good wind are a magical combination, it seems =D


It's amazing how they really stretch out like this when there isn't much sun, and especially when it's windy. They're just feeding off the abundance of CO2 and whatever sun they can grab I guess. The tall girl is a beauty when she gets going. To be honest I don't think these pots are going to be big enough. Dread having to re-pot these girls again 

Thanks all for stopping by. Hope all your own grows are going well. Will call in later today and have a look see. Bye for now 

greenb.


----------



## kulan hunter (Jun 23, 2008)

greenb plant looks beautiful, just a question if the weather turns nasty near the end of the grow ( i hope it does not) can you move them indoors? or is that not a option


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 23, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> greenb plant looks beautiful, just a question if the weather turns nasty near the end of the grow ( i hope it does not) can you move them indoors? or is that not a option


Hi kulan hunter, thanks - she's awesome right enough (nothing I've done btw). LOL, I'm already thinking (or rather trying not to think) about what I'm going to do if that happens. I just can't bear the thought of these plants not finishing well, it would be such a shame. Might just have to try to find the money to get that shed sorted with an HPS etc. But it will definitely be a last resort. First I don't have the money, but more importantly I really wanted to see could I do this outdoors. Problem with Cinammon is they take 11 weeks to finish from flowering at the best of times, so even if they start flowering mid July that takes me to mid October. I'm simply not going to get enough sun towards the end to really get the best from these girls (just being realistic). So I'm head scratching at the moment. Any (cheap LOL) ideas welcome 

greenb.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey man hope the girls have been holding up! The weather has been a bit shite the last couple of days! Hopefully more sun this week and a bit of wind to thicken their stems up!!!! Sorry again mate im still busy lol hopefully i'll be in full flow soon. I have a big ish update coming up as soon as my photos upload... lol Catch you later


----------



## bobtokes (Jun 23, 2008)

i wouldnt worry about the weather july aug sept and half of oct will be sound trust me.
The weather hasnt been that good up to now but ya plants are flyin.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi bobtokes, thanks for dropping in and even more thanks for the reassurance. I shouldn't worry so much LOL. But first time I suppose I don't have a clue what to expect. Plenty of time to worry later if it comes to it. They do seem to be doing well so I should just enjoy them as they are and stop complaiining


----------



## UKcyrus (Jun 24, 2008)

sup mayyn lol i sorted that sunburn shit again lmao jezus christ it takes the piss and oh yea che paddy lol wtf thas my name cunt but without the che....lol i got the most irish name you ever heard of in ya life lol green you're irish right im gona say my name fuk it...!nik me copperz u punks ass bitches!.... my names is mohamed lol im not even irish really well me old man is so guess i sorta am-ish-maybe...


----------



## UKcyrus (Jun 24, 2008)

oh and was a shit hot day yesterday bet ya plants loved it i was outside burning up man fukn roastin my ass off


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL - you crack me up UK. Edit that post ffs so as to hide your name LOL. Anyway, yesterday nothing special here, half sunny half cloudy. But SOME sun's better than nothing. They look nice and fresh again today - another breezy one. Glad you got your sunburn sorted


----------



## UKcyrus (Jun 24, 2008)

my names mohamed flahblalalala. im from egypt i live in a tent my adress is a sandy hill...


----------



## UKcyrus (Jun 24, 2008)

Lmfao.....


----------



## UKcyrus (Jun 24, 2008)

dont really mata bout the name bro if copperz really wanted to find out where we are. all they gota do is phone our net provider give them our i.p. and hey presto they know where u live easy as that or even easyer nowdays probs


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 24, 2008)

Well let's just hope it never happens UK LOL, glad you take your name off anyway - no point tempting fate  Sorry I didn't respond earlier, been busy all day and forgot I was still signed on. Speak to you tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Staropramen (Jun 25, 2008)

set up my journal today.

take a peek


----------



## Alto (Jun 25, 2008)

Staropramen said:


> set up my journal today.
> take a peek


That would be a real lot easier if you left a link to follow


----------



## UKcyrus (Jun 25, 2008)

lmao green sry i had to say it lol cause my irish roots lol dont worry mate im crazy i smoke to many bongs......


----------



## Staropramen (Jun 26, 2008)

My bad

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/84840-first-time-grow-outdoors-uk.html

Mel


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi all,

Well, have been lucky so far and I suppose it was time for a serious problem to raise it's head, so here it is LOL. Yesterday morning I woke up to discover a gale blowing ouside and on going to check on my plants discovered that two of them (including the tall one) were at about 30 degrees to the horizontal. The stems hadn't snapped, or even buckled, the force of the wind having just "blown them over". On getting them out of the wind and straightening them up, firming soil down again etc they looked OK, but I decided to get some bamboo canes and tie up all four plants. They looked great so thought that was that.

However on checking them this morning I discovered that the tall plant has some issues going on. There are brown/white scars between the veins on several of the larger leaves, some of which have dried to the point where they have shredded right through the leaf (see second pic).













And several of the tips of both small and large leaves have shrivelled up and in some cases just disappeared. Also the perimeters of some of the leaves have darkened and feel crispy to the touch. 



























I'm thinking phosphorus mainly, but I think there's more to it than that. I've also noticed the growing tips of all four plants are looking very tight, yellow and "curly". The newly sprouting leaves are all bunched up, thin and "deformed" looking. In this pic you can see the tips of the newly sprouting leaves of one plant are actually black and shriveled (see inside circles).







Also the very lowest leaves are clearly yellowing, although they have been like this for ages and it's not moving up the plant.







This might also be relevant by the way - it's been raining here at some point every day for a while and the soil is never getting a chance to dry out. Because of the wind the leaves haven't been showing any signs of droop as such, but this morning when I discovered the damage the leaves had closed in so all the leaves of each fan were sort of stacked one on top of the other. The damage appeared to have been where the leaf above was resting on the damaged portion in each case. This doesn't explain why the tips of the smaller leaves are crisping up though. But could it be some sort of rot brought on by the fact the plants are always wet?

What's throwing me here is why this all appears to have happened so suddenly. Is it just time I started to feed? I have 24-8-16 (is this a bit too low on the phosphorus?) and have bought some Epsom salts today as well, so was wondering what you guys think. 

Grateful as always for any comments and advice - thanks all


----------



## UKcyrus (Jun 27, 2008)

also green man i dunno if we can get it around uk but if the winds real strong it can burn plants.... looks to me like thats the case... hope it is


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 27, 2008)

UKcyrus said:


> also green man i dunno if we can get it around uk but if the winds real strong it can burn plants.... looks to me like thats the case... hope it is


Hi UK, thanks for that. You know I think you're right, at least some of the damage could well be wind burn. The wind was really strong for about 24 hours and the sun was in full swing part of that time. Then they got wet and dried really fast so perhaps a combination of all that. Strange only one plant got it though.

Anyway no further damage this morning - seems to have been another one off. I'll hold back on the nutes for another while, if for no other reason that I want that soil to dry out for once. When they're thirsty I'll give them Epsom salts and Molasses and see how they go.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah man could be the combination of strong sun and strong wind! Hopefully it will clear up! This is probably my last chance to check back on the girls so good luck for the next three weeks! Hope the weather is spot on for them! Cya bruv


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi GigglePimp, thanks for looking. Yeah I think that's what's done it, it's no worse today thankfully. Hope we get the weather too - not as good as what you'll be getting I'm sure LOL.


----------



## Alto (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you thought about using a cardboard (or other) cover for the tops of the pots?
You could cut a circle of heavy gauge cardboard that is slightly larger than the pot is and make a slit to the center of the circle where you could make a hole large enough to allow the plant to pass thru.
That could keep most of the rain from the soil.
It could very well be too much water causing a lot of your problems.

I dropped something on one of my plants once when it was vegging
some leaves got shredded (like the images you showed) 
it did not noticeably affect the plant
In fact the most damaged leaf was one of the last very bottom fan leaves to remain 
as the rest of the lower ones dried up and fell off later on.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Alto and thanks for the comments. Yes I have been thinking about how best to fend the rain off. The fact that the soil is constantly wet is not helping matters and will eventually lead to serious problems. I like your idea and will have a look around for a suitable material. Thanks again.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 27, 2008)

Windburn became a problem for me as well... you can see it on my large clone in my journal. I will probably be posting an update to my journal today, but it seems like windburn was definitely what happened to yours. Try some super thrive. Ah rain.... , get landscape screen/netting, and put it up around your plants (I gauruntee that it will releive your plants of their stress (as you can see in my journal I have done that very thing, as well as put sheets of 3 ml plastic all the way around the Garden. Its Super Hot and Super Windy here this year. Good Luck! I will be checking in, to see how things get better.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah windburn and over watering.... even if your outdoors, having a flourescent close by is always a good thing . As my botanist friend has told me it along with maybe some clear shower curtains would be perfect for you, when I grow indoor I use flourescents all the way through... just moved to the sides of the plants instead, standing tall off the ground for maximum exposure.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by laodeddragon, and for your helpful comments. Your garden looks great btw. My plants have to be mobile unfortunately so I can move them around to get maximum sun (we don't get much here as it is). The damage was caused while the plants were in a section of my garden which is about 10 feet above the rest and it is much more exposed. I already had my plants sunburned while they were up there, and now wrecked by the wind LOL. I've learned my lesson now I think and they definitely won't be going up there again. I also tied tem up using bamboo canes, so they are looking much happier. Today was quite dull, but they are still looking nice and green and healthy thank goodness, and they even grew some (it's easy to notice now that they have the canes to act as a guide).

As regards the rain I can get them reasonably well sheltered but if it's windy the rain gets blown in onto the soil, so I will try to get the soil covered tomorrow. Thanks again for the input


----------



## Staropramen (Jun 27, 2008)

Any chance you guys could take a look at my journal. Got some probs with my plants...

Cheers
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/84840-first-time-grow-outdoors-uk.html


----------



## bobtokes (Jun 27, 2008)

hi gb
some of the damage to ya plants looks like somethings been nibbling at them alot of pests come out at night when ya dont see um dont rule that one out theres alot of nasties out there
bob


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi bob, thanks for stopping by again. You're right about the nasties in the night LOL - every morning I find a new hole or two somewhere, but nothing too serious. I'm pretty sure most of this damage was sun/wind related. The photos don't really show the most obvious stuff. There's a clear "pattern" to it - e.g. if you look at the largest fan leaves every leaf on each fan will have identical, brown "burn" marks/holes between the veins all the was down one side, I presume that side which was uppermost or exposed to the sun/wind. The shriveled/missing tips on the smaller leaves is a bit of a mystery, so you could be on the button there as regards pests. I'll probably never know, but I've been regularly checking plants throroughly for bugs etc ever since and haven't seen anything at all. Might get that book you mentioned on Star's journal, sounds good - thanks for the tip. And thanks again for looking


----------



## UKcyrus (Jun 28, 2008)

green i got some good news go in asda if you got one!! they sell some shit called doff greenfly and blackfly killer also fuks spider mites and whiteflys up cost about £1.25 its in a ready to use blue bottle man works wonders mate trust me sry i didnt post it before im always stoned and forget things


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks UK - will be down there later so I'll have a look at it. Don't want to spray unless I really have to, but better than losing half my leaves LOL. Cheers mate, catch you later


----------



## Alto (Jun 28, 2008)

There are some methods other than spraying with chemicals too.
GROWFAQ


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Alto, thank you I must read up on "safe" bug control. I really don't think I have an issue at the moment, but if we get half decent weather over the next couple of months it may well become one. If my problem is especially bad at night I can always set the plants indoors after dark (I have a couple of options there). Thanks again for the link


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 30, 2008)

OK just a small update. Plants have grown another couple of inches since I tied them up with bamboo canes, so the canes don't seem to have done any harm. One plant I referred to before had a deformed growing tip - the baby leaves were all twisted and stuck together and were starting to rot at the tips - so I decided to just top the plant and pinched out the entire tip. It will be interesting to compare the yield (if I get that far) with it's twin sister which is about the same size and bushiness etc.

Oh and the tip I removed - I dried it and smoked it LOL and, although a little rough (I just dried it for a few hours between the two halves of a double radiator) it tasted just like bud. AND believe it or not I got a really nice hit from it as well. After about 15 or 20 minutes of nothing I thought I'd wasted my time, but then I noticed a tingling sensation in my back which gradually moved up into my neck and head and "bang" there it was, a really uppy cerebral type of high, the sort that makes you want to get up and do something, typical of Sativa, which I haven't felt in a very long time  I should explain I haven't had a smoke in ages and I'm also very sensitive to weed at the best of times, so no doubt that helped. But the hit was definite and strong. Put it this way, if these plants produce bud that is as good as what I got from that growing tip then they'll do me fine. However, if all goes well they should be a hell of a lot better (obviously) so I think this weed is indeed going to be very high quality as the ad said. Now of course I'm in danger of topping more plants just to get another smoke LOL - I will do my best to resist ....


----------



## jayzero (Jun 30, 2008)

Man, gotta love that uppy sativa high, eh? That's half the reason I'm growing - so difficult to find anything but ultra-heavy, dank couchlock indica stuff around. Everyone wants to be a zombie, I guess.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi jayzero - I know what you mean. All I can get my hands on these days is couchlock weed or soapbar, which I wouldn't put anywhere near my lungs now that I know what's in it (eg boot polish etc - already knew cause I could taste it plain as day). So I just stopped smoking until I can sort myself out with something nice  Based on that shoot, which I can't get over to be honest, I hope even more than ever that these things flower well for me.

Just a couple of hours ago I found what I think might be pre-flowers on the same plant I topped. Will up a couple pics shortly and see what everyone thinks.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 30, 2008)

Following my update today, I have found what I think might be pre-flowers on the plant I topped. They are not on the main stalk, but on a side branch. No hairs but if they are indeed pre-flowers they look female to me. What do you guys think?













Grateful as usual for any comments ...


----------



## Alto (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice photos but they look like plain old leaf/branch nodes to me.
at least its not male parts


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 30, 2008)

Think you're right Alto thanks. Have been out looking again and found a few more similar ones with more "leaves" poking out. As you say, at least they're not male bits LOL. Thanls again


----------



## Staropramen (Jul 1, 2008)

Yep, look like plain old leaves to me...

How high was the plant after you topped it?
Also how many sets of leaves/branches? 
The most I have atm is 5 branches.. Will put some more photos up soon

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/84840-first-time-grow-outdoors-uk.html

Mel


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Staropramen, the plant is about 18 inches after topping and has seven sets of branches remaining. As I said it will be interesting to see the results compared to it's sister which was similar size and shape etc which I will let grow naturally.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 2, 2008)

Alritey greenb...just read thru ur grow matey...top!!!
think ur fucking brave growing outside in this country!! and i don't mean cos of the bizzies!!
we don't have a climate..we have weather and that's _weather (sic)_ it's going to rain or not 

i'm subscribed.await ur next update.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Dixie76, thanks for droping by and for your comments. LOL I don't know about being brave, more like not right in the head! And the weather is indeed a downer at the moment, just cloud and rain most of the time. But they're going strong so far. Just have to hope for the best that they don't take TOO long to finish. Will maybe stick up a couple of pics later today to let you see how they're doing. Thanks again


----------



## kulan hunter (Jul 4, 2008)

sorry to hear about the wind damage to your plants glad they are feeling better now.
this is short but i have a lot of catching up to do (forums/emails) i have neglected over the past week or so. nice to hear you are happy with the smoke you dried.

have fun


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi kulan hunter, really nice to see you back online  And thanks for the comments. The wind damage only affected one plant thankfully (the tallest), and she seems to be none the worse for it although she's not quite as pretty as she was LOL. And (I'm sure a lot of you might think I'm imagining things) the hit I got off that top was very nice indeed. I didn't really expect there to be anything there at this stage, but I was pleasantly surprised. I've managed to resist the temptation to top another one, but don't know how long I'll last. Update coming in a minute with a couple of pics ...


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi all, just another small update and another pre-flower query (think we've hit the jackpot this time LOL). First just a couple of pics of the "girls":


*Pic 1: Second Tallest at 33 Inches*








*Pic 2: Smallest at 25 Inches*








I made a mistake in a previous post where I said the plant I topped was 18 Inches. It is actually 27 Inches and looks pretty similar to Pic 2. The tallest plant is now standing tall at 37 Inches.

Now to those pre-flowers again, I felt a little embarrassed at having jumped the gun last time LOL - I didn't realise just how tiny the pre-flowers can be. However, looking today I think I've spotted the genuine article on all four plants, this time on the main stalks. The first pic is of the tallest plant - I think it shows a female pre-flower with two tiny white hairs just emerging:


* Pic 3: Tallest Plant, Pre-flower? with Tiny Emerging White Hairs*








This next pic shows what I believe to be a more mature pre-flower with one white hair clearly visible (don't know where the other one is LOL):


* Pic 4: Topped Plant, Pre-flower? with One White Hair Visible*







The black bit is where I topped it. I hope this is normal ....

So anyone care to tell me have I jumped the gun again (LOL)? Thanks for looking and all comments welcome as usual


----------



## kulan hunter (Jul 4, 2008)

yes that last pic is a girl nice and they are looking healthy nice and lush,

congratulations GreenB


----------



## kulan hunter (Jul 4, 2008)

oh and the second to last looks like a girl as well,
have a cigar yer gonna go far. as pink floyd said.

i know how tempting it is to take chunks as testers, why not is what i say as long as you know that your yield will be affected, and you know when to stop LOL

have Fun


----------



## Staropramen (Jul 4, 2008)

Your plants look awesome greenb. I wish I planted mine a little earlier (popped the soil on May 23rd). Mine are topping 15in atm. The thing that is annoying me is that if we ever have 2 consecutive day of great sunshine they explode, but the bloke on the weather programme won't let it happen often. Think it could be another shit summer, which will be a shame cause this is my only chance to grow at home for the next few years...

I'm no pro but it definately looks like some pre flowering going on in that party...
Remind me again... Did you buy feminized seeds?

Looking good, am very jealous


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the congrats kulan hunter and for the Pink Floyd quote (one of my favourites). Thank goodness I didn't get it wrong again LOL. I was fairly confident this time - wishful thinking can be a terrible thing  Yes it is very tempting to take more, especially since I am not smoking anything else at the moment. But not knowing when to stop would definitely be a problem LOL. I will try to behave for the time being  Thanks again for looking ...


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello Staropramen, thanks for your comments. They are looking pretty good, they enjoyed the sun today. You are quite right, two or three consecutive days really gives them a boost. That's why these "ladies" have done so well as they basically got two or three weeks of sun at the start. My Purple Power aren't growing nearly as well as they were a few weeks behind and missed all the sunshine (reminds me I must do an update on them, for what it's worth LOL). I think they're at about the same size as yours by the sound of it, although they don't have a lot of leaves. Don't worry, you still have some time to go, I'm sure we'll get some more sun and they will shoot upwards and outwards for you. Oh and yes, these were feminized seeds so I was hoping for females LOL. Looks like it's going according to plan on that front. Thanks again


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 5, 2008)

fuk yea man looking really good green man looks more green than my plants by far mine are sort of lightser leafs...


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi UK - thanks for the comments. Yeah they have always been a nice colour, they must like the sun and rain combo. Rain water seems to do them a lot of good - it rains so much here I don't even have to worry about watering them at the moment LOL. Thank goodness they're not crying out for food (yet)!


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 5, 2008)

alritey greenb.....the kids are looking sweet. lovely green colour.
and lo! and behold...look like lovely girly flowers starting to come too.
nice 1.
just need our summer to start right?!!! 
33inches eh?!! shame i ain't got the room to let mine get that high.should get a belting yield off that baby!
peace bro.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Dixie78, thanks for dropping in and for your comments. These were feminized seeds so I would have been pretty pissed if they didn't turn out female LOL, but one never knows. They are getting big, in fact the tallest one is 38 inches today. I dread to think what height she's going to end up. You're right though, we need our summer to start, like, NOW. Dear help us all if it carries on like this ... Catch you later


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey green b, I haven't looked at your plants for a while, they're looking real good bro. Nice one. I'd give you a plus rep but I have to spread a little more love before it lets me give you another.
Thanks for stopping by my journal.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Barking, thanks for stopping by. If the weather holds I should do OK, but the way it's going at the moment I doubt I'll be coming down with bud by the Autumn LOL. Catch you later man


----------



## Staropramen (Jul 5, 2008)

I know the feeling.
Had more rain in S. Wales in the last few days than the whole of May!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Staropramen, bad luck man that sounds like a really crap deal. I shouldn't really complain, we've been fortunate here compared to most. Some days I get a couple of hours of sun and I did get off to a good start at least. Not much we can do about it anyway I suppose LOL. Here's hopin'.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 5, 2008)

Staropramen said:


> I know the feeling.
> Had more rain in S. Wales in the last few days than the whole of May!


dude...u growing outside in wales???  +rep for that lol
bloody hel!! you're braver than greenb.
least it's not the north tho. imagine doing it in snowdonia lmao


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 5, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Hi all, just another small update and another pre-flower query (think we've hit the jackpot this time LOL). First just a couple of pics of the "girls":
> 
> 
> *Pic 1: Second Tallest at 33 Inches*
> ...


That top photo looks like you nicked one of pics. lol Snap!!


----------



## jayzero (Jul 5, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Hi all, just another small update and another pre-flower query (think we've hit the jackpot this time LOL). First just a couple of pics of the "girls": ....



Wow, those things are looking monstrous! Beautifully healthy looking too - seems they're taking to the lovely outdoors!


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 5, 2008)

lol whats sup green man i jus seen that guys post whos growin in wales lmao nutty bastard!! and them girls lookin really really nice bud!!


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 6, 2008)

UKcyrus said:


> lol whats sup green man i jus seen that guys post whos growin in wales lmao nutty bastard!!


lmao..had to rep the guy for growing outside in wales..just _had_ to!!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 6, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> That top photo looks like you nicked one of pics. lol Snap!!


LOL Barking - have to me careful who I nick my pics from in future 



jayzero said:


> Wow, those things are looking monstrous! Beautifully healthy looking too - seems they're taking to the lovely outdoors!


Thanks jay, must be all this rain LOL. That top one reminds me of "Weed" in Bill and Ben. The biggest one is now 40 inches - about an inch a day now. What the hell is going to happen when they start to flower LOL?



UKcyrus said:


> lol whats sup green man i jus seen that guys post whos growin in wales lmao nutty bastard!! and them girls lookin really really nice bud!!





Dixie78 said:


> lmao..had to rep the guy for growing outside in wales..just _had_ to!!


Wales - I know, and I thought I was nuts (only kidding Staropramen, they're just jealous)


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 6, 2008)

lmfao i didnt even notice that i smoke to much weed....... 
so green you really undercover copper or summin or jus a photo stealer lol only jokin but lets us see ya plants man lmao...


----------



## Staropramen (Jul 6, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Wales - I know, and I thought I was nuts (only kidding Barking, they're just jealous)


Been living in Devon for the last few years.
The weather in S. Wales is far better, almost always a degree higher. My garden faces south so I'm getting the best of the weather.
You guys wanna check out the guy doing a guerilla grow in Sheffield!!!

It's hot and sunny today and the gang are chilling in the sun. Got a 150w lamp on them in the nights now also, and its making a difference.

You guys are just bitter because I'll have some nice smoke to sit down and watch highlights of our Grand Slam victory in the 6Nations...!

Just joking, no racism here


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 6, 2008)

UKcyrus said:


> lmfao i didnt even notice that i smoke to much weed....... so green you really undercover copper or summin or jus a photo stealer lol only jokin but lets us see ya plants man lmao...


Got me ... I am actually an undercover cop but never steal other people's photos, always use my own. Damn, just gave myself away. Hope there's no other cops on here LOL. I'll show you some pics as soon as this rain stops man. Probably in another month or two 



Staropramen said:


> You guys wanna check out the guy doing a guerilla grow in Sheffield!!!


Excellent ... where is his grow journal so I can rep him up man? Sounds like my type of guy


----------



## Staropramen (Jul 6, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> I'll show you some pics as soon as this rain stops man. Probably in another month or two


No rain in sunny Wales, hehe


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 6, 2008)

Lucky you Staro, it's bloody miserable here at the minute. BTW, I mistakenly apologized to Barking Mad when I joked about you being even more nuts than I am LOL (I was responding to Barking's post at the time). Have fixed it now. Oh and sorry, no-one is as nuts as me LOL


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 6, 2008)

Staropramen said:


> Been living in Devon for the last few years.
> The weather in S. Wales is far better, almost always a degree higher. My garden faces south so I'm getting the best of the weather.
> You guys wanna check out the guy doing a guerilla grow in Sheffield!!!
> 
> ...


I'd call that more realism than racism. Welsh rugby is firing on all four at the mo.


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 6, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Lucky you Staro, it's bloody miserable here at the minute. BTW, I mistakenly apologized to Barking Mad when I joked about you being even more nuts than I am LOL (I was responding to Barking's post at the time). Have fixed it now. Oh and sorry, no-one is as nuts as me LOL


Hello Green B. Man it won't stop raining here either. Since I stuck my male outside the weather has done it;s best to try and kill it. Gale-force winds, pouring rain, thunder, lightning in fact just about everything except sunshine.
I'm in the South West (nr Glastonbury), do i recall you being midlands?


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Barking, no I'm in Northern Ireland. We had some really super weather in May and early June, but it's gone to the dogs now. Like you thunder, gales the heap. I've had to put my Purple Powers in the garage today as the soil was totally saturated and the leaves were starting to droop and curl up. The Cinammons aren't so bad as they're much bigger and the rain doesn't get to the soil so easily. Dear knows what the weather has in store for the rest of the summer - not looking great at the moment


----------



## Staropramen (Jul 6, 2008)

I like my plants and everything but I prefer my summers...

ATM the weather is a sham. Today has been nice here but I'm sure tomorrow won't be. 2 days in a row seems impossible right now. 
July? Ha! More like March

If I was a religous person I would say a prayer...
But I'm not...


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 6, 2008)

Staropramen said:


> Been living in Devon for the last few years.
> The weather in S. Wales is far better, almost always a degree higher. My garden faces south so I'm getting the best of the weather.
> You guys wanna check out the guy doing a guerilla grow in Sheffield!!!
> 
> ...





Barking Mad said:


> I'd call that more realism than racism. Welsh rugby is firing on all four at the mo.


Sup ppl....staropramen..ur growing outside in devon? christ another brave grower:lol i'm too scared the weather would kill my kids!!

Barking..no shit dude!!!tis the truth. we fucking suck at the game atm....how the hell did we make the world cup final???

hope the weather turns for u greenb and staropramen..it's been wanky last few days!!!


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote *Dixie 78* "Barking..no shit dude!!!tis the truth. we fucking suck at the game atm....how the hell did we make the world cup final???"
---------------------------------------------------------
Same way Hamilton won the Silverstone Grand Prix.
Everyone else fucked up!


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 6, 2008)

lmfao...
"it's funny cos it's tru" Homer J simpson!!


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 6, 2008)

lmao u bunch of fools lol weed topics turned into rugby lol only jokin ladies love you all long time sucky sucky 5 dollar!!



greenb buddie get you're plants in you're garage asap bro under a fluro or sum shit mate it might help cause all the rain and moving the plants and shit one day they gona get heavy n give u a bad back lol keep it in the same place all the time then all you gota do is chop the fucker down!!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 7, 2008)

UKcyrus said:


> greenb buddie get you're plants in you're garage asap bro under a fluro or sum shit mate it might help cause all the rain and moving the plants and shit one day they gona get heavy n give u a bad back lol keep it in the same place all the time then all you gota do is chop the fucker down!!


You're right UK - they'll break my back if not my heart LOL. My Cinnamons are no longer a problem though. They can sit under a shed overhang and still get light and fresh air - they have big enough foliage now to fend the rain off the soil. It's my Purple Power that are the problem as they aren't growing much and get soaked no matter where I leave them. Have tried covering the pots with card but it's raining so much the card just gets soaked through. They spent last night in the garage under normal flurorescent ceiling lights. The smell in the garage this morning was great LOL, and they have dried out a little. But it looks like it's going to rain again today.

What sort of light do you recommend UK? Something that doesn't cost much as I'm skint (I checked Argos but they don't have any HPS security lights).


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 7, 2008)

shin a lamp post and hoyk the councils light!!! lmao

my mate did this a few years back.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 7, 2008)

well... your plants are looking super good! I hope mine are about that big when I get determinate sexes, so hopefully they will be about 4 feet when they start budding... I am hoping for qp's to hp's from my outdoor, and about 2-4 oz's each from indoor...


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 7, 2008)

I bought some 20/100w cfls from LIDL (UK), they were 99pence each, (how's that for cheap?) they are 20w low energy bulbs that give equivalent 100w light. (usually about 5 or 8 quid) So 5 of those will only be using 100w, it means you'll need a few lights but, with cfls you can put them as close as you like. I'd put a few just above the plant tops and the rest nearer the bottom.
good luck finding a solution.
I was thinking about you putting the card to try and stop too much rain getting in your pots, why not use plastic or even foil (foil would stop the water getting through and reflect light back up to the bottom leaves). Just a thought. I'm sure you know better than me.
More bloody rain today although I am getting a bit of sunshine too here in the West-Country. Hopefully it will be the same for you, or even better.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 7, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> well... your plants are looking super good! I hope mine are about that big when I get determinate sexes, so hopefully they will be about 4 feet when they start budding... I am hoping for qp's to hp's from my outdoor, and about 2-4 oz's each from indoor...


Hi loaded, thanks for the comments. Yes, I'm well pleased with the size and condition of my girls - they should be in good shape for flowering. The only thing worrying me is getting the sun to grow decent buds LOL. No idea what to expect weight-wise - that will obviously depend on the weather and keeping the bugs at bay 



Barking Mad said:


> I bought some 20/100w cfls from LIDL (UK), they were 99pence each, (how's that for cheap?) they are 20w low energy bulbs that give equivalent 100w light. (usually about 5 or 8 quid) So 5 of those will only be using 100w, it means you'll need a few lights but, with cfls you can put them as close as you like. I'd put a few just above the plant tops and the rest nearer the bottom. good luck finding a solution. I was thinking about you putting the card to try and stop too much rain getting in your pots, why not use plastic or even foil (foil would stop the water getting through and reflect light back up to the bottom leaves). Just a thought. I'm sure you know better than me. More bloody rain today although I am getting a bit of sunshine too here in the West-Country. Hopefully it will be the same for you, or even better.


Thanks Barking, some very useful advice there. I'm just not keen on bringing them in at all, but I may have to give in eventually. Certainly I think the Purples will have to be vegged a bit longer past the natural flowering time to get them a bit bigger. And thanks I will try a couple of other ways of keeping the rain off. Will keep you informed on how I get on.

Rain has stopped for the moment here, with the very odd glimpse of sun getting through. At least it's breezy which will help them dry out a bit. But it really is a bad show all round


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes the forecast for the rest of the week is rain!! 
At least it says we will be getting mostly showers so, hopefully there will be some sunshine in between the showers. At least it will keep the temps down. 
I have put some pics up now of my clones, you can see them in my journal or there is a couple in my gallery.


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 7, 2008)

normal flurorescent ceiling lights u have in ya garage mate will work spot on... thats what i have mine under man does a good job of keeping them big but as i said before green if you already got a fluro in ya house go pet shop look at the long tube lights they have and look for one that helps plants mine is a fish tank light cost about 11 squid and they fuckin love it alot man wont stop growing i say about an inch a day new set of leafs like every 3 days lol...


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 7, 2008)

lol and dixie has a point lol i work nights outside ok you can probs guess what it is lol but most lamp posts have a 600w mh bulbs inside them!!! 
climb the shit and steal it lmfao lol


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 7, 2008)

but as for the fluro you can still flower but i never tried it so i cant say but go to any place like bNq or halfords for the hps light or even buy one cheap off the net!! a place close to home is best cause the last thing you want is to be drivin miles n miles... fuk tha.... ebay is cheap as a cunt but prob wont turn up i hate ebay con bastards...


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 7, 2008)

lol sry for my fukd posts again brains abit slow lol but here man a hps light for 39 squid


Commercial Floodlights - Buy quality Commercial Floodlights at Screwfix.com



 83350 Thorn Sonpak Sodium Floodlight 70W 1 
£39.97 

this is the puppy mate cheap as chips lmao


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 7, 2008)

oh yea 70w is still really fukn bright mate trust me!! 
i got one on my office lol


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 8, 2008)

omfg sry man lmao but its 
cheaper.... lol

Grow Lights > Grow Lights > Euro Grow Light


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 8, 2008)

or cheaper grow lights... lol ok no more posts from me today!!!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi UK, thanks for all the light advice. Some good links there, but when I said I'm skint I mean I'm SKINT LOL. Am waiting to see if I'm gonna get DLA and stuff (had to leave work as I'm ill) so until then I'm in deep sh*t.

It's pretty bright in the garage - I have four five foot fluro tubes going in there and the plants are up about five feet in the air so they're nice and close. They seem to be doing OK in there, so I'm not panicking yet. Actually I saw these seeds advertised as being OK for low intensity light. The ad said they can even flower in the shade or under fluorescent lights so they should be fine in the garage while the sun is hiding. The sun has just come out (LOL) so I'm off to start my exercise for today  Catch you later mate.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 8, 2008)

The rain is back on  screw it, they're staying in the garage today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 8, 2008)

As long as your plants are close to the light you can flower with fluoros you just dont get such tight buds as HPS gives you. 
It sounds like you are in the same boat as me GreenB. i just got a budgeting loan for my grow lol. See if you can get a few of those 20w/100 cfls from LIDL for 99p each and put them around the sides of the plants. You could put some mylar around them if you don't already and will will probably increase your light by another 40% or so. My light used to light up the whole room until I put that mylar in now it just bounces back onto the plants and the rest of the room is almost dark. It cost me just over a tenner; Wood (roof batons B&Q £6.50) and the mylar (£1.20 mtr).
I can show you before and after pics if you like but I think you saw them already. 
You should be alright today though. I' ve had some good sunshine today, how about you?
I've had some good bud too but that's another story lol puff puff pass.....


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 8, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> The rain is back on  screw it, they're staying in the garage today!!!!!!!!!




That answered that question. lol sorry to hear that.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

I look forward to seeing this beautiful outdoor grow progress.

GG


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL - yeah it's grim man, feels like winter here at the minute. Thanks Barking I really appreciate everyone's concern and your excellent advice. Your setup is super and if I get a few quid together I will definitely sort something similar out for flowering. The fact I'm not doing it right now is an indication of just how skint I am at the moment LOL.

My main problem is the Purple Powers and really this discussion should be taking place in that grow journal, but I haven't been keeping that thread up to date. I really have to get some pics up and get it back on track. In fact I think what I might do is copy my previous pics here and bring the whole thing under one journal.

Anyway thanks again for all your help Barking, it's very much appreciated


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 8, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> I look forward to seeing this beautiful outdoor grow progress. GG


Hi GG, thanks for dropping by. I got off to a great start with these Cinammon plants weather wise and I'm hoping that will be enough to keep them going through this bad spell. The final success or otherwise will undoubtedly depend on the weather during the flowering process. Fingers crossed


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Well just realised the girls are about 8 weeks old now and the sun came out, so a couple of pics. Sorry the quality isn't great - it got very bright and it's hard to see them in front of all the other green stuff. Anyway the first pic is of the girls lined up - biggest is about 40 inches tall now (damn, I need a bigger bean pole). Second pic is of the girls with their little friends (Purple Powers, a few weeks younger).

*Pic 1: Girls in a Row*







*Pic 2: Girls with Little Purple Pals*








You may notice I got a Lady Bird to guard against bugs, sort of a scarecrow idea. Doesn't seem to work very well though LOL.

greenb.


----------



## cocoxxx (Jul 8, 2008)

what part of uk are u in, im in the south west and i dont think it would be possible to grow where i am with the current conditions ??


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi cocoxxx, thanks for calling in. I'm in Northern Ireland. We got about three or four weeks of wall to wall sunshine in May and early June so these plants got off to a great start. They seem to be coping not too bad with the crappy weather now, but won't like it during flowering. My other plants (Purple Power) were started a few weeks later, missed the sum and haven't done so well. You can see them in the pic above. Are you growing at all at the moment? Indoors?


----------



## cocoxxx (Jul 8, 2008)

have been reading the forums for the best part of a year, only recently joined, am still testing my growroom conditions and waiting on a few bits and bobs. ive have some white rhino femms from ghs. just getting everything optimum before i start. i dont want to be banging things and drilling holes once my babies are underway. 

would love to start a couple outdoors next year weather permitting, and also have a greenhouse. 

the weather here at the moment is 19degrees, not quite warm enough i think.

you look like you know what you are doing, and im very much enjoying the thread. will give you a tinkle once my grow is underway. love your work, will be checking in regular!!!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments cocoxxx, but I assure you I am very much a beginner LOL. BTW, check out femaleseeds.nl. All their outdoor seeds are specially developed for the Dutch climate - all my current plants are from them and they seem to be coping reasonably well considering this crappy weather. And if you have a greenhouse you're flying mate, no probs  You can get their seeds from several of the UK seed shops. Worth thinking about for next year perhaps?


----------



## cocoxxx (Jul 8, 2008)

missed it this year, but will be giving it a blast next year


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 8, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well just realised the girls are about 8 weeks old now and the sun came out, so a couple of pics. Sorry the quality isn't great - it got very bright and it's hard to see them in front of all the other green stuff. Anyway the first pic is of the girls lined up - biggest is about 40 inches tall now (damn, I need a bigger bean pole). Second pic is of the girls with their little friends (Purple Powers, a few weeks younger).
> 
> ...


Bump

They look AWESOME GreenB those cinnamons look like trees, oh yea!

PS Glad you got some of the sunshine too I was feeling guilty.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 8, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> PS Glad you got some of the sunshine too I was feeling guilty.


Thanks Barking - and yeah it was great to get that sun this afternoon. The Purps' soil has dried out a bit and all the plants look like they enjoyed getting a few rays. Fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## cocoxxx (Jul 8, 2008)

where is all this sunshine, we have had torrential rain in s. west for a couple of days now, temps are low, its just not fair, england seems so bleak!!!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 8, 2008)

I know how you feel cocoxxx - been there over the last couple of weeks - torrential rain, thunder and lightning, gales the heap. Look at it this way though - it can only get better


----------



## jayzero (Jul 8, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> *Pic 1: Girls in a Row*
> *Pic 2: Girls with Little Purple Pals*


Wah! They look so happy outside on a lovely day  Those fan leaves look like they could steer a ship!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL - yeah they love the sun jay, shame they're not getting much at the moment. The fans are amazing, they go up to 13 points as you move up the plant. Actually I found one today with 12 LOL - 11 around the outside and one growing at right angles out of the centre. Must be a mutant


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 8, 2008)

cocoxxx said:


> where is all this sunshine, we have had torrential rain in s. west for a couple of days now, temps are low, its just not fair, england seems so bleak!!!


I'm in the SW (Somerset) and had sunshine for a good few hours today. Where was you, in bed? LOL 

I love that picture GreenB I got half a mind to copy it, maybe try and palm it off as my own on a different forum! hehehe


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL - it's not copyrighted mate, feel free haha. As long as you don't send it to the bizzies


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 9, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> LOL - it's not copyrighted mate, feel free haha. As long as you don't send it to the bizzies


he might BE a rozzer lmao j/k barking....irons fan in somerset??? freak lmao

kids looking ace greenb!!! really pleased the sun got his hat on for a bit for u!! wtf is going on tho.....it's july ffs!! lol


----------



## kulan hunter (Jul 9, 2008)

love the forest greenb, you won't need cam netting to hide them soon you will probably get away with using the canopy to hide small things under like your house.lol 

they are getting big and looking great how long is left on them now?


----------



## cocoxxx (Jul 9, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> I'm in the SW (Somerset) and had sunshine for a good few hours today. Where was you, in bed? LOL
> 
> I love that picture GreenB I got half a mind to copy it, maybe try and palm it off as my own on a different forum! hehehe


 
im just north of bristol, and as i type this, it is raining, cold (for weed at least), i thought global warming would make the country hotter , 

we had nice(ish) weather for most of june but even then the possibility of a flooded landscape, look at last year , floods in june ( some people still havent moved back into there property a year on)

we lost power and water for nearly 4 days.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 9, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> kids looking ace greenb!!! really pleased the sun got his hat on for a bit for u!! wtf is going on tho.....it's july ffs!! lol


Thanks Dixie, the sun is what they like. Believe it or not it's quite sunny today. Cloudy, but bright with plenty of sunny spells (s**t I'm starting to sound like a weather guy or something LOL). Anyway if it stays like that at least for a day it will do them the world of good.



kulan hunter said:


> love the forest greenb, you won't need cam netting to hide them soon you will probably get away with using the canopy to hide small things under like your house.lol they are getting big and looking great how long is left on them now?


Hi kulan hunter, good to see you as usual  LOL, they are getting big - and growing at a powerful rate. I reckon they could start to flower in a couple of weeks. The Cinammons take a long time, some say 11 weeks, to finish from then. I hope it's worth the wait.



cocoxxx said:


> im just north of bristol, and as i type this, it is raining, cold (for weed at least), i thought global warming would make the country hotter , we had nice(ish) weather for most of june but even then the possibility of a flooded landscape, look at last year , floods in june ( some people still havent moved back into there property a year on) we lost power and water for nearly 4 days.


The weather is not great for sure cocoxxx - I was just saying the same thing the other day about global warming and where was all the hot weather we were supposed to get as a result. Personally I think all this global warming talk is a lot of crap. OK it's getting warmer, but so what? It does that from time to time. Sometimes it gets colder too. Big deal (he said, as he was crushed by advancing ice sheets).


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 9, 2008)

Global warming will and DOES lead to ice-age...and as for the north pole ice sheets melting raises sea levels thing....bollocks....north pole is all ice and has there4 already displaced it's own mass...south pole melting _will_ raise levels sea levels as it's a land mass.
rising heat levels means more evaporation which means more rain which means more cloud which means less sunrays hitting the land which means lowering land temps which means colder air which means more snow which means even lower land temps which means more snow which means more ice!!!!!!!!
how boring am i????? lol
must get out more lmao


----------



## cocoxxx (Jul 9, 2008)

a bit like "the day after tommorow"


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 9, 2008)

a bit yeh.....and sun spots play a *massive* role in effecting our climate.
we're not helping at all with all the 200yrs of polution but that cock that 1st put lead in petrol to stop his engine knocking has a hell of a lot to answer for cos NOTHING removes lead from the atmos and it's there ad infinitum. that bloke then went on to invent CFCs.cock of eternity award for him methinks. lmao


----------



## cocoxxx (Jul 9, 2008)

is it global warming or an natural cycle of the earth, i have heard that the methane produced by cows,pigs,livestock,us etc is more damaging than industry,cars etc, if so this has been going on since the dawn of time and could support the theory that we are in fact living in a season of the earths cycle, and that climate change is inevitable!!!peace!!!!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 9, 2008)

The amount of CO2 we put in the atmosphere is absolutely miniscule compared to what comes from vegetation and, biggest of all, evaporation from the sea. I don't believe for one minute that it's anything other than a natural cycle. It's just another scare tactic, money making exercise thrust upon us by Margaret Thatcher (she funded the research that came up will all this crap in the first place) in her irresistible desire to promote nuclear energy and destroy the coal mining and gas industries, thereby (or so she hoped) nullifying the power of the trade unions. It's all politics guys, nothing more


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 9, 2008)

yeppers...climate change is very much inevitable and on going.is why the wooly mammoth,wooly rhino, giant sloth etc all died out in a very short period of time.earth was heating up and all the tundras, their natural habitats, were dissapearing.Mother Earth is just like everything living on or in her i.e. a living thing.she breathes, she moves, she pulses.christ, she even sings!!lol a frequency that, when put into our hearing range, is exactly middle C.
an erupting volcano can pump out more bleach,chlorine,methane and a whole plethora of toxic gases than we can ever produce through industry.we're just exacerbating the problem but it would and will happen naturally.
When Dickens wrote Xmas Carol, it was at a time, according to scientists, of mini ice age.we haven't had winters like he (and scrooge lol)experienced for 150 yrs.

Soz greenb...kinda got side tracked from ur journal


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 9, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> The amount of CO2 we put in the atmosphere is absolutely miniscule compared to what comes from vegetation and, biggest of all, evaporation from the sea. I don't believe for one minute that it's anything other than a natural cycle. It's just another scare tactic, money making exercise thrust upon us by Margaret Thatcher (she funded the research that came up will all this crap in the first place) in her irresistible desire to promote nuclear energy and destroy the coal mining and gas industries, thereby (or so she hoped) nullifying the power of the trade unions. It's all politics guys, nothing more


Luv it greenb.....luv it!!!
fucking maggie thatcher:milk snatcher lmao


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree it's going on Dixie, I just don't think it's our fault. As you said it's inevitable.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 9, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> I agree it's going on Dixie, I just don't think it's our fault. As you said it's inevitable.


yeh ur right..it ain't our fault..like u said...it's scare mongering from the politicians.
she didn't snatch ur milk aswell did she? bitch!! im still bitter about that over 30 years later!!! lmao...funny how the kids she took the milkfrom at school grew up and voted the tories out!!
and isn't TORY originally an irish word meaning THIEF?  sure i read that somewhere.
oh the irony lol


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah man she stole my milk - you must be nearly as old as I am LOL. According to the Britannica Concise Encyclopedia tory is an Irish word meaning "outlaw" - describes her and the rest of her cronies superbly


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 9, 2008)

ahhh knew it was something like that...yep...sums em all up.
like i said :maggie thatcher-milksnatcher.
made a big imperssion on me as a kid that did. "Dad, why can't I have milk at break anymore?" "Cos Thatcher's a bitch son!cos Thatcher's a bitch!"
heard she had a stroke the other month and thought..that's payback ya cow. lol


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 9, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> yeppers...climate change is very much inevitable and on going.is why the wooly mammoth,wooly rhino, giant sloth etc all died out in a very short period of time.earth was heating up and all the tundras, their natural habitats, were dissapearing.Mother Earth is just like everything living on or in her i.e. a living thing.she breathes, she moves, she pulses.christ, she even sings!!lol a frequency that, when put into our hearing range, is exactly middle C.
> an erupting volcano can pump out more bleach,chlorine,methane and a whole plethora of toxic gases than we can ever produce through industry.we're just exacerbating the problem but it would and will happen naturally.
> When Dickens wrote Xmas Carol, it was at a time, according to scientists, of mini ice age.we haven't had winters like he (and scrooge lol)experienced for 150 yrs.
> 
> Soz greenb...kinda got side tracked from ur journal


The Thames used to freeze up completely almost every year. People used to skate on it in the winter.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 9, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> "Dad, why can't I have milk at break anymore?" "Cos Thatcher's a bitch son!cos Thatcher's a bitch!"


LOLOL ..... like your style Dixie, like your style


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 9, 2008)

How's it going GreenB? Lousy weather today mate.
I'm starting flowering tonight with three of my plants. A couple of days and I will know if I have another girl or a boy. Fingers crossed.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 9, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> The Thames used to freeze up completely almost every year. People used to skate on it in the winter.


Hi Barking, yeah I've seen drawings / paintings showing that. They used to have stalls set out on the ice and everything. Wonder how many people fell through the ice and drowned


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 9, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> How's it going GreenB? Lousy weather today mate. I'm starting flowering tonight with three of my plants. A couple of days and I will know if I have another girl or a boy. Fingers crossed.


We got sun most of the day (between the clouds that is). Pissed down from about tea time. I take it you got your flowering room sorted. Will nip over now and have a look


----------



## jinmaster (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice to see its going good over there, too much rain here, i really doubt my plant is enjoying it, ill have to check it tommorow, goodluck, im still watching.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey Barking....good luckwith the flowering dude...mine have been flowering for 5days and I found a girl today!!! wierd how really small things can make u smile so much!!
here's praying for a girl for ya.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 9, 2008)

jinmaster said:


> Nice to see its going good over there, too much rain here, i really doubt my plant is enjoying it, ill have to check it tommorow, goodluck, im still watching.


Hi jinmaster, nice to see you. Not going too bad thanks, plenty of rain but these big girls seem to be coping pretty well. Must nip over and see your journal too. See you over there


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 11, 2008)

Where are the pics man? I feel like I have been waiting forever??????? kudos, and love to your ganjas


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 11, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Where are the pics man? I feel like I have been waiting forever??????? kudos, and love to your ganjas


lmfao i said the same thing lol but they on page 20 mate lol n once again they looking sweet green... i want one


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 12, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Where are the pics man? I feel like I have been waiting forever??????? kudos, and love to your ganjas





UKcyrus said:


> lmfao i said the same thing lol but they on page 20 mate lol n once again they looking sweet green... i want one


Hi guys, yeah page 20 has the latest - they don't look any different, but I'll stick up a couple of portrait shots in a day or two. Thanks for looking in


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 14, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well just realised the girls are about 8 weeks old now and the sun came out, so a couple of pics. Sorry the quality isn't great - it got very bright and it's hard to see them in front of all the other green stuff. Anyway the first pic is of the girls lined up - biggest is about 40 inches tall now (damn, I need a bigger bean pole). Second pic is of the girls with their little friends (Purple Powers, a few weeks younger).
> 
> ...



You can't get tired of looking at these. puff puff....pass


----------



## jayzero (Jul 14, 2008)

yeah, man, those big ones are so monstrous! They remind me of Giant Russian sunflowers, lol.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2008)

mine are bigger


----------



## Guerilla Grower (Jul 14, 2008)

very green plants for being outside ive found not only mine but other growers with plants outside that plants aren't as darkly shaded as indoor plants

also very bushy and compact not stretched a bit
nice low maintenance grow. good job


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 15, 2008)

hey greenb...how r the kids doin? time for some more plant porn methinks lol.
heard from ukcyrus????? all seems v quiet there...hope he hasn't had "a visit".
peace bro.


----------



## Staropramen (Jul 15, 2008)

Mine are pretty compact but not quite as bushy as greenb's. Didn't start early enough and when I did they were stuck in small pots for too long. 

What sort of shade of green do people in the UK normally get? Mine are also a nice shade of green...

Put some photos up yesterday, have a look...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 16, 2008)

mine are a nice green color.... I think...


----------



## Staropramen (Jul 16, 2008)

Some sad news...

Check my journal for info


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 17, 2008)

Whats up GreenB? Everything cool?
I've been geting a fair bit of sun here in the south west, are you geting the same? your plants will be loving it if you are.
I'm looking forward to your next set of pics, my outdoor plant has been growing really well recently, it's as big as any of my indoor plants but probably not as bushy.


----------



## Staropramen (Jul 17, 2008)

Spoil us with some pics greenb, go on


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 18, 2008)

i think greens on hoilday or busted cause he aint been online for ages now... 


or.... hemight have forgot to pay his internet bill with all that growin goin on


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 18, 2008)

UKcyrus said:


> i think greens on hoilday or busted cause he aint been online for ages now...
> 
> 
> or.... hemight have forgot to pay his internet bill with all that growin goin on


been quiet yourself cyrus......been away?


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 18, 2008)

yer dude workin alot man fukn sucks but fuk it man money towards the grow.... lol how you doin anyways mate?


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 18, 2008)

im doin gd ta dude....yeh....workings a fucker alright...got a new girl this morning so am now upto 5!!


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 18, 2008)

sweet man nice i started pre flowerin like 5 days ago i think i think lol i got 2 fems showin so far n 3 males but not sure yet i gota funny feelin im gona fuck it up though any advice on pre flower mate?


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 18, 2008)

oh yea look at my journals last page please mate its the link at the bottom of my post.. n1 come chat in there man stealing greens pages lol


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey GreenB hope all is well! The plants are looking great!!!


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey greenbee let us know you are OK, I haven't seen you for about a week now, I hope everything is cool. 

B-Mad


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 21, 2008)

yes... my friend... I have been checking a couple times a day just to make sure... we would love to hear from you.


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 22, 2008)

yer man wer u at b!!! 
we miss you bro and you're porn...


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 22, 2008)

I have to say I'm a bit concerned. It could just be a broken PC or anything but if anybody has any contact with GreenB, please let u know that all is well.
Thanks.


----------



## Staropramen (Jul 22, 2008)

Somebody mentioned a visit from the 'rozzers' can usually cost you your pc as well as your plants!
Let's keep our fingers crossed


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 22, 2008)

i agree with barking....it concerns me a bit too. another reason why outdoor growing is a wee bit too risky for my liking over here, unless it's a guerilla grow and even then, risky as fook!!! any1 PMd him?
mind u...could've gone away maybe but then again, he would've said so.


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 22, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> i agree with barking....it concerns me a bit too. another reason why outdoor growing is a wee bit too risky for my liking over here, unless it's a guerilla grow and even then, risky as fook!!! any1 PMd him?
> mind u...could've gone away maybe but then again, he would've said so.


I doubt it is to do with his grow, even if he got busted, he would have got bail for a few poxy plants in the back yard. Surely.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 22, 2008)

true but if the rozzers lifted his pc aswell.....
then again......maybe im paranoid.....have been smoking after all pmsl


----------



## UKcyrus (Jul 22, 2008)

lol well i think we're all stoned..but na green might have thought fuck it.. its to risky talkin about this shit on ere.. or maybe hes found out hes got females n he jus dont wana share.. lmao idk man but its some wierd shite!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 23, 2008)

I seriously hope everythings ok with GreenB, ive been in a couple of threads where the thread starter has disappeared and usually it turns out alright!


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 23, 2008)

yeh...praps hehas nothing to update on...i only update my jounal 1ce or 2ce a week cos there's usually no change.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

Not to jack your thread or nothin... but I think that you would feel this is important!
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/92280-m-s-s-e-s.html
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/92731-free-pot-medical-patients.html


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 23, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> I seriously hope everythings ok with GreenB, ive been in a couple of threads where the thread starter has disappeared and usually it turns out alright!


Same here. Jason comes to mind, and he is in South korea or somewhere mad like that, I had visions of him hanging from the ceiling in chains lol

Just kidding, maybe I shouldn't laugh but I really think he'll be fine.


----------



## Staropramen (Jul 23, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> I seriously hope everythings ok with GreenB, ive been in a couple of threads where the thread starter has disappeared and usually it turns out alright!


Come on down to my thread guys. The beer is cheap and the are times good

Gonna go check on my grow now, pics in a few hours


----------



## kulan hunter (Jul 23, 2008)

where you at greenB, i have been off line for a while, looks like your being missed.
i hope all is well and we hear from you soon


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm back and I'm fine - thanks alot for all the concern being expressed on this thread, I'm really sorry in case I worried any of you guys. I wasn't completely switched on this last week or two and just got tired of trying to keep in touch with what was going on in the real world, so I didn't LOL. Anyway it seems lots has been happening since I went away and I've a lot to catch up on. Have some nice pics for you (just a few).

Sorry again for deserting you all, I really do appreciate all the support and good wishes on here 

greenb.


----------



## kulan hunter (Jul 24, 2008)

i for one am glad you are ok, can not wait to see how your babies are doing.
nice to see you back


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 25, 2008)

Same here dude...glad ur back and ok......
so..............update lol where's the porn???? lmao


----------



## billywizz (Jul 25, 2008)

sup green glad alls ok bro nice to have you back wid us...


----------



## billywizz (Jul 25, 2008)

o its a diff account lol..... its uk


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 26, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Hey guys, I'm back and I'm fine - thanks alot for all the concern being expressed on this thread, I'm really sorry in case I worried any of you guys. I wasn't completely switched on this last week or two and just got tired of trying to keep in touch with what was going on in the real world, so I didn't LOL. Anyway it seems lots has been happening since I went away and I've a lot to catch up on. Have some nice pics for you (just a few).
> 
> Sorry again for deserting you all, I really do appreciate all the support and good wishes on here
> 
> greenb.


Welcome back greenBehemoth
Its your journal mate, you put what you want when you want, your not obliged to any of us.
Now where's those pictures??? lol kidding.
Glad you're OK!


----------



## Staropramen (Jul 26, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> Welcome back greenBehemoth
> Its your journal mate, you put what you want when you want, your not obliged to any of us.


Well said, but spoil us with some green porn kiss-ass


----------



## Staropramen (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like greenb has gone walkies again!


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 2, 2008)

i hope he is ok. i just think he need to get his head together. 
where are you Greenb?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 4, 2008)

well.... I wasn't able to post for a week, until today actually.... we all got shit to do... we shall see....


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi all,

Well, I guess I spoke too soon last time LOL, but I think I'm better now. Please accept my apologies for disappearing again everyone, and many thanks again for all your concern. I really appreciate it you know, and I've missed everyone loads  I'll do this update and then try to get round all your journals etc as I can't wait to see how everyone's getting on. Believe it or not I have a few pics for you. I took the pictures at dusk with a small flash to get a better contrast against the green fir trees. Have also thrown in a few "real" porno shots for you - hope you like them!

My girls are still doing well. This last few weeks (up until this week anyway) they've been getting at least four to six hours of strong sun per day which has done them a lot of good. I don't know whether it's fair to say they're "flowering" just yet. There are lots of pre-flowers, but I can't say there are any "true" flowers. The tallest is now 60 inches LOL (pic 2, going left to right, only shows the top two thirds - you can clearly see some of the wind burn damage lower left). The shortest is 46 inches.

You can see that on a couple of the plants the lower leaves are turning yellow. Especially notice the yellowing on the one which I topped - obvious which one I think, but see pics 5, 6 and 8 (pic 9 is also same plant; pics 7, 8 and 9 are the pornos). Topping it has made it spread out like mad and it's using a LOT of water and food. I'm feeding it almost every watering now, but still it yellows. The ph is fine - I think it's down to the sheer bulk, the number of bud sites, the fact that they're going into flowering now and the fact that they're pretty much root bound. With up to twelve weeks or more remaining, as soon as I get some money I'm gonna have to buy bigger pots. My main concern remains whether I'm actually gonna get any buds.

OK, so I don't know if you can see any difference (last pics were on page 20 of this thread if you want to look back). All I know is they're getting pretty out of control size wise. LOL, wait til you see the height of the Purple Powers compared to the pic on page 20. Actually pic 6 showsg one of the Purples beside the Cinammons. The Purple, which is a very different beast - I'll fill you in on my Purple Power Grow Journal - is the one on the left 

Look forward to talking to you all. Bye for now


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 5, 2008)

hey whats goin on buddie..... 
glad to see you're in good nik mate 
n i must say the plants are looking fuckin ace some nice lookin shit you got there


----------



## buffdog (Aug 5, 2008)

you know what fuck me i thought that if i try out side the bud will die ar kid but ur shit looks phat brv but it depends on were you at and what you grow but still i mite have ago iam manc so it mite be shit cos wether is shit yo keep your grow have you done indoor before? keep it up nice!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 5, 2008)

that one in the eighth picture looks just like my Cinderella #99! check that out... how tall is it, is it a for sure female? What kind is it again? We should compare yields! Peace


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 5, 2008)

feckin el top lookin plants 'respect'


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 5, 2008)

UKcyrus said:


> hey whats goin on buddie..... glad to see you're in good nik mate n i must say the plants are looking fuckin ace some nice lookin shit you got there


All right mate, how's it going? Thanks for the kind remarks. I'm feeling OK and glad to be back ... and pretty happy with my plants so far  I'll pop over to your journal soon and have a look see - would have by now but got waylaid watching browndirtwarrior's videos on youtube (for the third time LOL). It's going to take me a while to get caught up with everyones' journals so bear with me 



buffdog said:


> you know what fuck me i thought that if i try out side the bud will die ar kid but ur shit looks phat brv but it depends on were you at and what you grow but still i mite have ago iam manc so it mite be shit cos wether is shit yo keep your grow have you done indoor before? keep it up nice!


Hi buffdog, thanks for looking in and for the kind comments. This is my first ever grow - I couldn't grow indoors for various reasons so thought I'd just try them outside and see what happened. So far so good. I'm in Northern Ireland and these plants (except for the Purple Power in pic 6, which is three weeks younger) had three weeks of solid sunshine when they were very young. I think that's why they grew so well. As long as they get at least four to six hours of sun MOST days then they seem to do not bad - especially considering the ad for these seeds said they do well outdoors "between orange or olive trees" LOL.



theloadeddragon said:


> that one in the eighth picture looks just like my Cinderella #99! check that out... how tall is it, is it a for sure female? What kind is it again? We should compare yields! Peace


Hi loaded, good to see you. The one in the eighth pic is about 48 inches tall now, very broad and bushy. That particular pic was taken at a low angle to show the side branches etc more clearly. These are Cinammon, 95 per cent sativa cross based on a rare Jack H pheno-type (apparently) from femaleseeds.nl. They were feminized seeds and have all turned out to be female. Will have a gander at your journal shortly.



bobtokes said:


> feckin el top lookin plants 'respect'


Hi bob, thanks for the comments. I'm very pleased so far, just keeping my fingers crossed for the remainder of the grow, especially the weather LOL. They are just verging on flowering for real, so I'm getting pretty excited now. Speak to you soon buddy


----------



## KoseGrower (Aug 5, 2008)

i have som sativas just like that, i love sativa although ive never grown indicia


----------



## Ultra Haze (Aug 5, 2008)

i never thought you could grow that good outdoor here. I am going to try next year.


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 5, 2008)

Pretty babies and your soil looks so freaking rich. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi guys, thanks for dropping by and nice to see some new "faces" 



KoseGrower said:


> i have som sativas just like that, i love sativa although ive never grown indicia


Love Sativa KoseGrower, only way to go for me. Are you growing yours outside? Do you have a Grow Journal yet? It's always nice to see another Sativa grow and compare notes ...



Ultra Haze said:


> i never thought you could grow that good outdoor here. I am going to try next year.


Definitely give it a go Ultra Haze. We've had loads of rain here, although we have had some sunny periods in between. femaleseeds.nl do a line of outdoor seeds especially developed for the Dutch climate, you should check them out (you can get them in the UK). These Cinammon seeds are for the Mediteranean climate though, but they seem to be holding their own so far ...



LiveVibe said:


> Pretty babies and your soil looks so freaking rich. Can't wait to see the finished product.


Thanks LiveVibe, I think they're rather pretty too, but then I'm biased LOL. Soil is just a professional but cheap all purpose compost from Bulrush (NI company) mixed with perlite. They seem to like it. I didn't have to feed them til they were about nine or ten weeks. Can't be bad to that ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 6, 2008)

I think my Cinderella is about 50-52 inches, I will measure tommorow.. I should look up the genetics of Cinderella so we can compare, I will get full circle shots of her tommorow so we can compare branching, shape, size, veg, technique, where they are as far as when harvest is, etc


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 6, 2008)

No probs loaded, that should prove interesting. I'll try to grab a few more shots of mine today. As regards harvest the stated flowering period is 9 weeks, so if they start flowering proper now (and I think they are) then we're talking first or second week of October. However the few reviews I've seen of this strain would indicate that it will be more like 11 weeks. As long as they're done by the end of October they should be OK. Problem, of course, is getting enough sun before then to produce nice, juicy buds LOL.


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 6, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhh triphid oh no it's just Green/b's plant.

good to see you back. hope all is well with you.

plant's are looking amazing.

Have Fun


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 6, 2008)

how are the outdoor plants doing?.
i have about 10 growing outdoor , here in yorkshire, and only my ice strain is flowering.


----------



## joefish (Aug 6, 2008)

far out you guys are ballsy growin these outdoors. btw beautiful plants greeny! 

i only ever did 1 outdoor grow and they were ripped!, be careful and keep em in a good hiding spot that still gets enough light man good luck!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 6, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh triphid oh no it's just Green/b's plant. good to see you back. hope all is well with you. plant's are looking amazing. Have Fun


Hi kulan hunter, thanks as usual for your kind remarks. It's great to be back and the plants are holding their own in this "marvelous" weather we're having. I see you have a new grow journal so I'll pop in shortly and have a look. Having terrible problems with the forum (the database error) so don't hold your breath LOL. Speak to you soon ...



crazy-mental said:


> how are the outdoor plants doing?. i have about 10 growing outdoor , here in yorkshire, and only my ice strain is flowering.


Hi crazy-mental, thanks for your interest. Plants are doing fine thanks, although they've been showing female pre-flowers for about four weeks now with little sign of them going into flowering proper. I have a garage, so if they don't move on in the next week or so I'm going to start putting them in the garage for 12 hours at night. That should do it. When did your Ice start flowering btw? And when do you expect them to finish. I'm worried about frost, but have just realised the garage might just be my saviour there as well. 



joefish said:


> far out you guys are ballsy growin these outdoors. btw beautiful plants greeny! i only ever did 1 outdoor grow and they were ripped!, be careful and keep em in a good hiding spot that still gets enough light man good luck!


Hi joefish, thanks for your comments. Don't know about being "ballsy" - more like not quite right in the head LOL. Actually they have done very well with limited input from me really, so I'm very pleased so far. Sorry to hear your plants got ripped. My garden is completely enclosed with no direct neighbours so I'm very fortunate. My only worry is the local flying school which results in light planes, mini-helicoptors and microlites flying overhead about ten times a day LOL. Thanks again for your good wishes.


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 6, 2008)

hi gb i remember u saying u would be happy getting a wee smoke from ya grow well if you keep caring for them like you have been you will be smoking green for 6 mounths.
in the summer months even when its cloudy the suns rays penatrate the clouds you can still get a sun tan.
because the weather has changed in this country in the last 10 years we now have an extra month of growing weather ask veg growers so dont panic just yet.
have ya started with ya flowering nutes yet.
id give ya some rep but i dont know how to giz a clue lol


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi again bob, thanks for the encouragement. The thought of having 6 months worth of green is simply staggering and beyond my wildest dreams LOL. I think I remember you reassuring me before with regard to my panicking over this very same issue. Sorry, I didn't mean to ignore your advice, I just worry about these things too much 

You are quite right - I know only too well how the sun's rays can penetrate cloud haha. I knew this stoner (he wasn't half sane) who went to Ibiza and it rained all day the first day he was there. Not to be put off he sat on the beach, in the rain, all day long and ended up with sunstroke LOL. Even better than that, a few days later it was a real scorcher, so he took one of those three-sided wind-breakers down to the beach, covered it in tinfoil and lay in the middle of it. He fell asleep on his back with his hands folded behind his head and got so badly burned that he had to spend the rest of the holiday walking around with his arms straight up in the air LOLOL. Total dick or what ... Sorry bob, couldn't resist telling that story.

To answer your nute question, no I haven't been giving them flowering nutes as yet. I've been dying to but have been totally strapped this last couple of weeks. They are still getting veg nutes, 24-8-16 I think. No sign of them suffering as yet, but obviously the sooner I can get some flowering nutes into them the better. I've managed to get hold of a few quid tonight so I'll look for some nutes tomorrow. I recall seeing loads of various flowering nutes in B&Q, so I'll give them a go (no grow shops here that I'm aware of).

Not that I'm looking for or indeed deserving of rep (LOL - I thank you kindly for your confidence in me though), if you wish to rep someone you just click on the little blue scales at the top right of their post and a little box pops up. Took me a while to figure that one out too.

Thanks again bob - being my first grow it's great to get that sort of encouragement. Think I need to relax more


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 6, 2008)

green mate asdas a good one for cheap plant food bud


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 6, 2008)

Cheers UK - I have to pass Asda on the way to B&Q so I'll pop in and see what they've got. As long as I can get the correct ratios I don't care where I buy it  Thanks UK, that may save me a long journey.


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 6, 2008)

no probs mate i been in my asda n bought a few thing myself bud so might aswell share the info


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey UK, was that you repped me there man? If so many thanks  Tried to rep you for your help but I need to start spreading some around as usual  Will get you later ...


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 6, 2008)

hi gb tell ya where ya might get some cheap nutes the old pound shops seen some rose nutes with the right npk might be worth a look


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 6, 2008)

Many thanks bob, now that you mention it I think I remember UK got a load of nutes in the pound shop some time back - must try and figure out where there is one near here (I really must try to get out of my back garden more often).

And many thanks for the rep bob, it's very much appreciated. As with UK I tried to rep you for your excellent encouraging remarks, but I haven't spread enough around since last time LOL. Naughty me ... will get you later


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 6, 2008)

For anyone who's interested and isn't already subscribed I've (at long last) updated my Purple Power grow journal here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/79255-first-grow-outdoor-uk-phase.html.


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 6, 2008)

lol you remember my pound shop spendin spree lmao yea mate i got fukn shit loadza stuff was worth it... i bought so much i did get the right ratios n i still got it all its lasted ages will be on my 5th grow before it runs out... all my stuff must of cost like 11 squid n i dont need half of it!!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL - yeah I think you must have bought their entire stock UK. I remember now - the pic of all the bottles lined up in your grow room LOLOL. Glad you got the right ratio in there somewhere - you deserved it LOL.


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 6, 2008)

oh yea the rep lol thought i better give ya some man cause you been away so long all us newb tread starters turned 420 time... so thought id help ya catch up man


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks mate, appreciate your thoughtfulness. My posts are building nicely again but my activity level stinks. A few sleepless nights ahead no doubt and then I'll be back in business LOL.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 6, 2008)

wasn't able to get to the pics yet.. sorry, been super busy! will do asap!


----------



## Staropramen (Aug 7, 2008)

How's it going greenb
Good to have you back
How's the grow going? Got any juicy shots for us?

I'm gonna give the 12/12 shed method a try this week.
How long do you guys reckon I'll have to do this method until I can leave them outside 24hrs and them not going back to veg stage???

I put some new pics up yesterday
Check em out


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 7, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> wasn't able to get to the pics yet.. sorry, been super busy! will do asap!


No rush loaded, I'm not going anywhere 



Staropramen said:


> How's it going greenb. Good to have you back. How's the grow going? Got any juicy shots for us?


Hi Staro, thanks for the welcome back. The pics are on page 29 if you want to see them. Also have an update on my Purple Powers here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/79255-first-grow-outdoor-uk-phase.html.


----------



## pinkfloydy (Aug 7, 2008)

Failte GreenB...There're damn good lookin plants....Damn good journal too. Im not too far away from ye here in the South & have 3 nice Greenhouse AMS plants on the go...Worrying like fuck with this weather. Keep up the goodness.


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 7, 2008)

good point man do you have a greenhouse green?? 
cause if ya do you could have plants growing in the winter.. 
i know a few people now who have done 12/12 from seed n the plants look really good!! just not as tall as urs

n i know what you're thinkin...winter growing my ass lol 
but it can be done the guy i buy all my lights off does it!! 
i admit hes abit crazy but he has some nice ass weed all the time


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 7, 2008)

pinkfloydy said:


> Failte GreenB...There're damn good lookin plants....Damn good journal too. Im not too far away from ye here in the South & have 3 nice Greenhouse AMS plants on the go...Worrying like fuck with this weather. Keep up the goodness.


Hi pinkfloydy, nice to see you and thanks for the kind comments. Strange cause I was just doing a search for other people who might be growing in Ireland. The weather is indeed crap - it's been raining here for like two days and my Cinammons are completely water-logged. Was going to start feeding them flowering nutes today but didn't even bother going out to buy any as there's no point.

I'm usually worried about "something" to do with my grow LOL - today it's getting mould on my buds if this rain carries on through flowering. Some strains can cope (hopefully my Purple Powers will be OK) but apparently most strains get mouldy buds if it's too wet. SHIT!! Maybe I should stop reading as stuff like this just gets on my nerves LOL.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 7, 2008)

UKcyrus said:


> good point man do you have a greenhouse green??
> cause if ya do you could have plants growing in the winter.. i know a few people now who have done 12/12 from seed n the plants look really good!! just not as tall as urs. n i know what you're thinkin...winter growing my ass lol
> but it can be done the guy i buy all my lights off does it!! i admit hes abit crazy but he has some nice ass weed all the time


Hi UK - if I had a greenhouse I'd be growing all year and WOULD have been for years, believe me. I'd love one but they're too damn expensive. If I ever get any money I might try and pick up a second hand one or something. Good thinking there btw - thanks mate, you're always coming up with great ideas


----------



## pinkfloydy (Aug 7, 2008)

Worrying is an understatement with this weather, i've been up the walls & even thought of driving home on lunch from work (25mls) to shelter em from rain in a small greenhouse......

Currently on 1st grow so not expecting much though....ive had everything going wrong ..... Leaf Curl(up,down,in & out)~ nute burn~heat stress~overwatering~underwatering & wind damage. Bet you feel better now. Jeez, whats next Hermie Syndrome........Shit maybe i shouldn't have said that LOL.

Alas you're doing well....very well indeed

Best of Luck.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 7, 2008)

they are weeds pink, and I am sure it will work out some how.... I keep telling myself that anyways...


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 7, 2008)

pinkfloydy said:


> Worrying is an understatement with this weather, i've been up the walls & even thought of driving home on lunch from work (25mls) to shelter em from rain in a small greenhouse...... Currently on 1st grow so not expecting much though....ive had everything going wrong ..... Leaf Curl(up,down,in & out) nute burn heat stress overwatering underwatering & wind damage. Bet you feel better now. Jeez, whats next Hermie Syndrome........Shit maybe i shouldn't have said that LOL. Alas you're doing well....very well indeed Best of Luck.


Sounds like you've been through the ropes there pinkfloydy. I've had a few minor issues along the same lines but nothing I should complain about. I've been pretty fortunate so far. Don't mention hermies LOL - mine are all feminized and apparently that can be a real issue 

I'm like you mate, getting up in the middle of the night and all cause I hear the rain and running out to the garden trying to get them under cover. But they're too big to do much with now so they're on their own on that front. Unless I use the garage of course but I don't have adequate light in there and I'm flat broke.

I wish you all the best for the remainder of your grow pinkfloydy. Stay in touch though and maybe post a pic or two. I'm very interested in how you get on. Good Luck!!!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi all, OK this might seem a bit radical but I'm going to do it anyway, for various reasons (don't worry, I haven't gone mad and decided to chop my plants down or anything like that). First of all I realise the forum is a bit dead at the moment, but my Purple Power grow journal isn't getting any attention (apart from trusty UKCyrus that is - thanks UK). Secondly I know how difficult it is to keep up with everyones' journals, keep your own threads going and deal with the everyday rigours of "normal" life. And lastly I can't be bothered keeping two grow journals going at the same time anyway. So I've decided to bring my Purps in here - hope that's OK with all of you. For those who may not have seen my Purple Power journal I'll give a brief summary of what they are and throw in a few pics of their journey so far. From the sales pitch:

*Purple Power*
 
Flowering period: 6- 7 weeks
Yield: Fast, maximum harvest outdoors
Harvest: Half End September (Holland)
 Type: 90% Sativa
Stability: 40%
NOT recommended for indoor growing.

  * For purple & lavender !

*  A very popular early and fast flowering variety for outdoor growing. Buds become purple to lavender-blue. Flowering starts mid-July to the beginning of August in Holland.

So yet another crazy attempt to grow Sativa outside in the UK. The seeds were produced by femaleseeds.nl (again they are feminized seeds), and supplied by salviaonline.co.uk. You may also be interested in this qoute from the femaleseeds.nl website:

*"Our outdoor strains are specially developed for countries with a colder and short summer, like Holland."*

These are weird LOL. They didn't get a lot of sun for about three or four weeks, just LOTS of rain. This really stunted them. All the leaves were at the top four inches of the plants, and although the top fan leaves spread their wings pretty well, that was about it as regards foliage. That was until a few weeks ago when the weather started to improve and they started getting about four to six hours of sunshine per day. Suddenly, like in the space of a week and a half, they virtually tripled in height and the side branches started to appear.

As a result they look very odd LOL - really stretched out with not a lot of foliage under their hats. Having said that the stems are really thick and they're healthy looking, so I'm now reasonably hopeful of getting at least something to smoke from these girls (confirmed).


*Pic 1:* 5 days.








*Pic 2:* 19 days.








*Pic 3:* Beside the Cinammons at about five weeks. You can see how barren they are on the foliage front.








*Pic 4:* About seven weeks. At last some sun -they have started to grow and the foliage is starting to fill in.






*

Pic 5:* One of my night-time specials, age eight weeks.








*Pic 6: *Taken yesterday, age about nine weeks. The three tall ones are 57 inches. At last they are starting to look like something, just not sure what LOL.








*Pic 7:* Finally getting some shelter from the elements behind their Cinnamon cousins.








So I hope this was a sensible move. From now on I will update both the Cinammons and Purple Powers here, and just forget about the other journal. I think it will work better all round. Thanks for looking. All comments, criticisers and scoffers welcome


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 8, 2008)

o sry green bud i must of not read the bit about you askin me if im workin hard..lol
na mate i quit my job!! 
i fell out with my boss cause he kept putting me on days and nights in the same week n 12 hour shifts mind you... what are longgggggg as fuk... and givin me one day rest to recover..so i was late on my last shift of the week he went nuts at me so i told him to stick his job up his ass!! 

i didnt even apply for it he asked me if i wanted it.. so no loss really so more time to play around with my grow sort it out abit 
i would rather be growin my weed than working


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 8, 2008)

sry taken so long to get the pics green i forgot it has to be a certain image format to upload...lol done it now though its the best i could do mate!!


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 8, 2008)

oh yea the last 2 pics shows you what it looks like 
its cheap but the guy who done it flowered with the same lights and his top cola came in at 15.1gwowz

fuk it i uploaded some more pics to show ya


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for taking the trouble to upload all those pics UK. That's one hell of a job that guy did with just those lights. The main cola is crazy LOL. Just not sure it would be practical any more with my ladies. In total I have about 37 feet of plants height-wise by about 16 feet across, with bud sights all over the place. And they're bound to grow even more during flowering. I think I would need about 50 of those bulbs LOL. Only joking UK - it's a good option worth considering. I'll just have to see how the weather goes and keep my fingers crossed. If it comes to it I will do it, it will be a hell of a lot better than them sitting in the rain all day and probably getting frozen to death into the bargain. Thanks again for all your trouble UK, it's very much appreciated.

Sorry to hear you had to quit your job man - but sounds like you did the right thing. That boss was a total w**ker, so you're better off away from it. No-one should have to put up with all that shit. And as you say it gives you more time to spend with your lovely ladies LOL. Nice one ...


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 8, 2008)

UKcyrus said:


> oh yea the last 2 pics shows you what it looks like
> its cheap but the guy who done it flowered with the same lights and his top cola came in at 15.1gwowz
> 
> fuk it i uploaded some more pics to show ya


 
looking great.
nice looking buds.
us unglish should stand together.
wouldnt mind a bud or 2 of that.
want my add.lol


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 8, 2008)

all grown with flos?.
if so they look great.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Aug 8, 2008)

Shit man they have SHOT up!!!! They are looking Beautiful! I'd love to have them as ornaments let alone what they'll be producing  Keep it up man! Cant wait to see the end of this journal! Theyre thriving so well in our climate!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 8, 2008)

Good to see you GigglePimp, thanks for popping in and for your encouraging comments. I don't know how I'm going to cope with them if they get even bigger during flowering. It should be fun. My back is killing me as it is LOL.


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 8, 2008)

lmao green i wasnt thinkin of you using that light on you're plants lol that you have now they are wayyy to big lol

i was thinking about maybe over the winter in ya garage get a new plant going to tide you over for crimbo day 

just a thought


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL - I'm just being stupid UK, too early in the day that was. Completely forgot what we were talking about  No you're right it would be great for a clone, or even some new seeds over the winter just to keep my hand in and give me a different strain to try. If I get a decent yield off the big plants I will have enough for donkeys as I'm real sensitive to marijana (and everything else for that matter) so don't need much to get mangled  But variety is the spice of life as they. Would love to try some Grapefruit or something like that just for a change. Will see how the money goes anyway (when I said I'm strapped I mean STRAPPED LOL). Thanks again and sorry for being such a dick LOL.


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 8, 2008)

lmao green np bro


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 8, 2008)

well my mate who is a grower said that he adds a tiny bit of nutes to his plants every two weeks and lets them sit outside like you green!! he said he's had top colas come in at the same size as a giant stella cans before...that should make you happy mate


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds good UK - great to know it can work out as well as that in this miserable place. Makes me a LOT happier thanks  I was having a good look at them just now and I can definitely see signs that they are going to flower real soon. White calyxes are just starting to appear in among the stems of the small tightly packed leaves of the growing tips so I think they're on their way. The sun is out so they're looking happy, but only got an hour or two today in total. Maybe tomorrow will be better. As long as it's dry I don't mind though.


----------



## pinkfloydy (Aug 8, 2008)

Well Green those girls look great. Especially the group pic of the Cinnamons with the Purples. Very impressive. Buds galore i'd say . I'd be embarrassed to post a pic of my AMS Plants after seeing those ....My own fault for planting too late....although they're showing signs of bushing up so ye never know. They enjoyed the few hours of sun today but be warned there's rain on its way for tommorrow  Lots of it.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Pink, how's it going. Thanks for the comments - I love them dearly but can you imagine what my back is going through when I have to cart them about all day to get the sun LOL? I hope they're worth it. Don't be embarrassed mate, mine were a lot smaller not so very long ago. They will definitely bush up for you big time over the next few weeks, especially when they're flowering.

So loads of rain tomorrow - what's new eh? Getting fed up with it I have to say. My Cinnamons were really water-logged and just started to dry out today with their couple of hours in the sun. Back to porridge tomorrow then. Oh well, what can you do  Catch you later Pink ...


----------



## mammal (Aug 8, 2008)

man im paranoid enough about growing indoors! nice work. must be fairly remote where you live for nobody to notice that yet? or notice the smell in a couple of months time....


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi mammal, thanks for stopping by. Yeah I have only one other house near me but no-one can see into my garden as it is surrounded by a 15 foot hedge LOL. The smell might get across to the next house, but it's an old lady and I doubt she'd know what it was. There's a high hedge and two garages in between us, so I'm hopeful it won't be a problem. More worried about the f**king local flying school who insist on flying their light planes and microlites overhead 10 times a day LOL. But with the fir trees and all I doubt they'd notice. Depends on who it is learning to fly of course 

Something else I don't think I've talked about much - I'm growing these for med reasons on the advice of and full support of my doctor. He has noted it on my file (not that I'm growing, just that he has advised me to smoke) and told me to send the bizzies to him if I get busted. It won't stop them fucking me up and taking my plants but a magistrate might go a bit lighter on me if he's in possession of all the facts and a letter (I hope) from my doctor. Fingers crossed it won't come to that LOL.


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 8, 2008)

*Sup' Greeny?
I been busy and will still be for a couple days.
Good to see you back in the frame bro'.

Oh, by the way, I'm loving this.
*





*

Top job mate, they look the bollocks.*


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL - they are wrecking my bollocks carrying them around  It IS good to be back thanks Barking - didn't realise how much I missed you all on here. Glad you popped in. Hope to see more of you when your busy spell is over. Cheers mate.


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 8, 2008)

I love the story of the hedgehog. I have a rats nest at the bottom of the garden near the compost heap. I can't kill them either.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 9, 2008)

Yikes - don't think I like rats. I did kill one once when I was like 10 or something. My Gran had a hen house and there were rats underneath it. One day all these old farmer types turned up, we all stood in a big circle round the hen house, some with shovels, others with spades and I was handed a piece of wood (the bastards LOL). The old guys lifted the hen house away and started digging. I just remember the rats were running everywhere in all directions and I bashed one with my piece of wood. Dead. I had nightmares for weeks afterwards LOL.


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 9, 2008)

lmao green you poor soul..
tight bastardlmfao


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 9, 2008)

LOL UK - too right mate!!!


----------



## pinkfloydy (Aug 9, 2008)

Well Green how did ye fair out with the rain? Twas a shitty night here in the Sth but not too bad today bright & warm I've attached a few pics of my AMS (Late) grow leaf curl & all LOL (7 wks). New growth seems ok in top pics....so i hope they'll be ok. Biggest is 2ft.

I like your method for ridding your garden of those horrid slugs...I keep a couple of strawberry plants close to my grow which attract wasps & noticed a wasp crawling around a curled leaf in which a caterpillar had set up home...No problem to the wasp he went in & dragged him out & off he went. I was fuckin amazed .... Although its me they're attacking most of the time

Slan,


PS.... If Henry is thinking of starting a family i'll gladly provide a home for a baby Henry...full board of course with the tastiest slugs around LOL.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 9, 2008)

wish you could come to the bbq today... lol, maybe next time eh? Plane ticket and all eh?


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 9, 2008)

pinkfloydy said:


> Well Green how did ye fair out with the rain? Twas a shitty night here in the Sth but not too bad today bright & warm I've attached a few pics of my AMS (Late) grow leaf curl & all LOL (7 wks). New growth seems ok in top pics....so i hope they'll be ok. Biggest is 2ft. I like your method for ridding your garden of those horrid slugs...I keep a couple of strawberry plants close to my grow which attract wasps & noticed a wasp crawling around a curled leaf in which a caterpillar had set up home...No problem to the wasp he went in & dragged him out & off he went. I was fuckin amazed .... Although its me they're attacking most of the timeSlan, PS.... If Henry is thinking of starting a family i'll gladly provide a home for a baby Henry...full board of course with the tastiest slugs around LOL.


Hi Pink, how's it going. Glad you got a decent day weather wise. Same here thankfully, although it looks pretty ominous at the moment. My latest problem is that they're getting so tall and bushy now that they're getting blown over by the wind LOL. I'll have to figure out a way of weighting them down or securing them so they don't get totally trashed.

Great to see your pics, they're looking good mate, nice and green and definitely starting to bush out. I'd say over the next couple of weeks they'll really take off. You're doing a great job of looking after them Pink, it's not easy outside in our climate. Keep up the good work  And thanks for letting me see them.

Wow I didn't know a wasp would take a caterpillar, that's crazy LOL. Have hardly seen a wasp this year up here for some reason. And if I find any baby Henrys I'll give you a shout LOL.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 9, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> wish you could come to the bbq today... lol, maybe next time eh? Plane ticket and all eh?


Lucky you loaded, would love to be coming to your bbq LOL. Definitely next time, as long as you pay for the plane tickets hehe. Have a great time mate, glad you're getting a chance to relax


----------



## wizard1612 (Aug 9, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> *Sup' Greeny?*
> *I been busy and will still be for a couple days.*
> *Good to see you back in the frame bro'.*
> 
> ...


 they are massive man well done brill crop uk weed too nice one


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 9, 2008)

wizard1612 said:


> they are massive man well done brill crop uk weed too nice one


Hi wizard, thanks for dropping in and for the kind comments. I had no idea they would get this big, and they're not even flowering yet. I'm not complaining though LOL. Thanks again mate, catch you later.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi all, well I had a damn close call today. My son was knocking about the town with his mates and, unknown to me (I have banned him from using them) they were messing about with BB guns. To cut a long story short my son accidentally fired a pellet which went through the open window of a passing van and hit the guy driving in the face (thank God he wasn't hurt and didn't crash). Anyway the first I knew about it was I got a phone call from the bizzies to say they were on their way up with my son to interview him in my presence, so you can imagine the state I was in trying to get all the girls into the garage before they arrived. Got them in with about 30 seconds to spare. Imagine what might have happened if the peeler hadn't phoned first. In my shock I may well have just brought him in not thinking, and you've seen how the girls sometimes sit at the patio doors as they were today. F**k me I nearly had a heart attack.

Bottom line is he might get done for criminal assault. The peeler was really decent and basically guided my son to state that he'd found the gun in the park (apparently not so serious as if he owned it, which he didn't anyway but no court's going to believe that) and he said he'd do his very best to prevent it going to court. But it waill be up to the DPP. If it doesn't he'll still get a caution, or possibly a warning as he's never been in trouble before. So got himself a record at 13  The main thing is the driver was OK, otherwise things would obviously be a lot more serious for him and me (I'm the one's goin to have to cough up the fine if he gets done). The peeler said the local magistrates are really hammering people at the minute for throwing stuff at cars etc so I just hope they don't decide to make an example of him. That's all I need at the moment ...

Sorry to be such a downer, I had to share it and at least the thought of me frantically trying to hide the girls might make you smile


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 10, 2008)

it is funny in away the frantic running about with those monsters. i would have loved to see that. i can imagine the sight of these plant running into the garage. i imagine you as a medium build person, so i am thinking that you would be hinded behind the as you moved them. THEY ARE ALIVE !!!!

but i am happy you got them out of the way in time.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

Thnx kulan hunter, it was a close thing. And I'm only 5'6" so yes it would have looked extremely funny to an onlooker LOL. I'll just have to be really careful over the next few weeks as the bizzies could arrive at any time if they are going to give my son a warning or caution, so I'd better keep them away from those doors. I just feel sorry for the wee man - I think it was a genuine accident (he's a good little guy), just got carries away in the moment with his chums. Life's a bitch at the moment LOL.


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 10, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha bet that got the old ticker goin gb.
just curious does your lad know what kind of plants ya growin.


----------



## Staropramen (Aug 10, 2008)

bobtokes said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahaha bet that got the old ticker goin gb.
> just curious does your lad know what kind of plants ya growin.


Was thinking the same


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

It certainly did bob and Staro LOL, and yes both he and his twin sister know. I have bipolar II disorder which is my main reason for growing. Weed is the only thing that really helps, and boy does it do a good job  As I can't possibly grow and hide it from them, I thought it best to sit them down before I even bought the seeds and talk it over with them. Basically they understand that it's the only "medication" that works, and they'd much rather have a happy healthy Dad than a miserable useless one, so they were all for it. Actually I was amazed when they said thing like "No big deal Dad, sure so-and-so's Mum smokes it, and so-and-so's Dad etc etc. However, they are under no illusions as to the requirement for absolute secrecy, and I trust them with that. I only hope it doesn't encourage them to smoke (at least not yet LOL) as you know the sort of other crap that kids are taking these days at way too young an age. But they're generally smart kids and, apart from this little mishap today, they don't give us any cause for concern ... touch wood LOL.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Education is the key to prevention. There is little harmful side effect from smoking cannabis, though because it is illegal it is classed with other very harmful drugs, which leads a lot of people that first get into pot to believe that the other drugs are similar in that there really is no "danger" in trying them. Typically they will try them and love or hate them, and either way feel their addictive influence (cigarettes for example) and have to either fight it or feed it. Cannabis is not chemically addictive. Being properly educated on the reality of the drug world greatly reduces the chances of a person using harder more counter productive and even deadly drugs, for which the list is extremely large (Cannabis not being on it). I wonder how exactly I am going to handle the whole situation with my children sometimes. Hopefully by the time they are that old it is legal, or at least more accurately depicted in the education system. I have heard about kids that were left in the dark stealing their parents plants, or turning them in... scary thought.


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 10, 2008)

this is to dragon n green...
what would you do if you found out you're kids smoked weed?


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 10, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> It However, they are under no illusions as to the requirement for absolute secrecy, .


thats cool gb.
by the way if ya have to run with girls again dont go over 40mph or the leaves will get wind burn lol.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Education is the key to prevention. There is little harmful side effect from smoking cannabis, though because it is illegal it is classed with other very harmful drugs, which leads a lot of people that first get into pot to believe that the other drugs are similar in that there really is no "danger" in trying them. Typically they will try them and love or hate them, and either way feel their addictive influence (cigarettes for example) and have to either fight it or feed it. Cannabis is not chemically addictive. Being properly educated on the reality of the drug world greatly reduces the chances of a person using harder more counter productive and even deadly drugs, for which the list is extremely large (Cannabis not being on it). I wonder how exactly I am going to handle the whole situation with my children sometimes. Hopefully by the time they are that old it is legal, or at least more accurately depicted in the education system. I have heard about kids that were left in the dark stealing their parents plants, or turning them in... scary thought.


Agree with everything you say loaded, I'm more than happy to share this with my kids (not the bud LOL, no-one gets any of that) as I'd rather be honest with them whilst at the same time educating them. My boy and I have actually spent a lot more time together chatting since I started growing, and he often joins me watching vids like BrownDirt's prohibition movie and "Tommy Chong smokes weed live on TV" and all that sort of stuff. Sorry, did I say I wasn't trying to encourage him LOL? Having watched me toil, sweat and worry over my handful of babes he was really gripped by BrownDirt and was on the edge of his seat towards the end LOL - better than Batman  I really hope I'm doing the right thing, but I reckon by the time we're through they'll know whats acceptable and what's just outright stupid and dangerous.



UKcyrus said:


> this is to dragon n green...
> what would you do if you found out you're kids smoked weed?


Reckon I'd sit down and have a good toke with them UK. Then confiscate their weed and smoke it when they went to bed LOL. Na I wouldn't do that ... probably just tell them I disapprove, and THEN get them to light one up. LOL.



bobtokes said:


> thats cool gb.
> by the way if ya have to run with girls again dont go over 40mph or the leaves will get wind burn lol.


LOLOL - no fear of that Loaded, they're getting way too heavy and my little legs would give out once I got to about eight mph I reckon LOL.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I have heard about kids that were left in the dark stealing their parents plants, or turning them in... scary thought.


Sorry loaded, meant to say there was a big drive here a couple years back where the bizzies went round all the schools "educating" kids about drugs and encouraging them to shop their parents. Loads of them did too ... My kids commented on it and said they thought it was absolutely disgusting (thank goodness for that LOL).


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 10, 2008)

gb if i was growin out doors id get some plastic grapes to hang on the plants from a distance they would look like toms


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 10, 2008)

i was just wondering cause in this day and age... knife crimes on the rise.. its easyer to get a 10pound bag of scag on the streets now than it is to get weed!!

i dont have kids YET...lol... but im sure i would say.. id rather my lad or daughter be at home baked with the munchies watchin tv or playin pc or sum such keeping out of trouble... 

but if i found out they did pills or sum shit that would be a different story i would go ape shit there would be hell to pay....


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

bobtokes said:


> gb if i was growin out doors id get some plastic grapes to hang on the plants from a distance they would look like toms


Yeah I've thought of doin something like that bob. Might just do it just in case. Do tom plants grow to 10 feet LOL?


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 10, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Yeah I've thought of doin something like that bob. Might just do it just in case. Do tom plants grow to 10 feet LOL?


al b fucts grow 12ft tall i kid you not.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

UKcyrus said:


> i was just wondering cause in this day and age... knife crimes on the rise.. its easyer to get a 10pound bag of scag on the streets now than it is to get weed!! i dont have kids YET...lol... but im sure i would say.. id rather my lad or daughter be at home baked with the munchies watchin tv or playin pc or sum such keeping out of trouble... but if i found out they did pills or sum shit that would be a different story i would go ape shit there would be hell to pay....


Agreed UK. Don't know what's goin around here, but I'm sure it's easy to get just about anything (except f**kin weed LOL). Yeah I'd kick their ass for sure if I found out they were doing anything silly. I can picture in a few years them havin all their mates round our house gettin baked, with me playin the cool Dad sayin' "ever tried Cinammon?" LOL ...


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

bobtokes said:


> al b fucts grow 12ft tall i kid you not.


Cool bob, grapes it is then LOL.


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 10, 2008)

my lad is 14 and what i do to educate him on the effects of drugs is point the local arse holes out that abuse them thats the best education.like do you wanna be like them that gets his atention


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 10, 2008)

lmao bob yea sounds like a plan...


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

bobtokes said:


> my lad is 14 and what i do to educate him on the effects of drugs is point the local arse holes out that abuse them thats the best education.like do you wanna be like them that gets his atention


Good tactic bob, there's plenty of arseholes to point out as well. And no shortage of vids on youtube to demonstrate the sort of complete dickheads there are about the place and what they get up to. Sorry bob I meant to ask if you had any kids yourself. Does your lad know about you smoking etc?


----------



## pinkfloydy (Aug 10, 2008)

The Benny Hill theme springs to mind with the vision of ye running around the back garden with those towering greens lol.... 

be careful when/if that bizzie calls round for a chat with the youngun....they're always in snoop mode

PS A few small clip on plastic yellow flowers would be good too, Tomato plants are covered in em this time of year

Slan.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 10, 2008)

5 and one month is how old they are, they won't be caught smoking anytime soon. My children would know that I would educate them, and help them understand it, so if they wanted to smoke, they would ask. my answer would depend on a lot of things, age, maturity, understanding, grades, personal characteristics etc.
Yeah that Happens a lot greenb, its a sad state of affairs what legislation and law enforcement are doing... good to hear your kids are cool like that.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

pinkfloydy said:


> The Benny Hill theme springs to mind with the vision of ye running around the back garden with those towering greens lol.... be careful when/if that bizzie calls round for a chat with the youngun .... they're always in snoop mode PS A few small clip on plastic yellow flowers would be good too, Tomato plants are covered in em this time of year Slan.


LOLOL Pink, that made me laugh - perfect music now I think about it  Glad I shared this with guys. I was feelin pretty low all evening but now I'm feelin a whole lot better. Thanks to all of you for that.

OK so grapes and yellow flowers - sounds like a plan thnx. How are you Pink and how's your girls doin?


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Yeah that Happens a lot greenb, its a sad state of affairs what legislation and law enforcement are doing... good to hear your kids are cool like that.


Yeah it's how they went about it that really bugs me and my kids too for that matter. Like "weed is evil and bad for your health - so shop your parents, it's for their own good" and all that sort of crap. F**kin c**ts!!! Reminds me of thosq old movies they used to make in the 50's showing the demon effects of the killer weed ... you know the ones I'm sure. Funny if they weren't so damned sad if you know what I mean. (Sorry, my language is goin down hill big time LOL).


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 10, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> ive got ms so i smoke at night to help me sleep it gets rid of muscle spazams as well .ive never smoked in front of him so hes never seen me stoned i havent told i smoke but i think he knows.
> we do things together like fishing and motorcross so to him ime a regular dad so no problem


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

bobtokes said:


> ive got ms so i smoke at night to help me sleep it gets rid of muscle spazams as well .ive never smoked in front of him so hes never seen me stoned i havent told i smoke but i think he knows.
> we do things together like fishing and motorcross so to him ime a regular dad so no problem


Glad you get relief from your symptoms bob, it really is a wonderful thing. I use it for muscle spasms too as I got my back injured in a car crash a long time ago and it flares up from time to time. It's like nothing else. Nice you get to spend time with your son like that. With my illness I find it very difficult to communicate with my kids (or anyone for that matter) when I'm not well, hence my long disappearance from the forum LOL. I think they know when I'm stoned - in fact they know immediately as they'll say, with a little glint in their eye, "Dad how come you've been smilin all day long" or "how come you're in such good form today?" It's great cause then I know for sure it's doin it's job.


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 10, 2008)

how do you smoke you're weed green if ya dont mind me asking mate!!


----------



## pinkfloydy (Aug 10, 2008)

All is well Greenb thanks.... and the girls are doin fine with new growth everywhere.

I had a similar incident today when i noticed 1 of em almost bent in half from a gust of wind so i dropped everything (pot of spuds) & ran from the kitchen to her aid. Got some strange looks from the Missus while shaking her head when i came back. Reckon she's jealous LOL.

Slan,


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

UKcyrus said:


> how do you smoke you're weed green if ya dont mind me asking mate!!


If I have hash I usually use a little wooden pipe. With weed I do the same if I need to be discrete LOL, but like a waterfall when the kids aren't around - blows your head off  How about you man, what's your poison?


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

pinkfloydy said:


> All is well Greenb thanks.... and the girls are doin fine with new growth everywhere. I had a similar incident today when i noticed 1 of em almost bent in half from a gust of wind so i dropped everything (pot of spuds) & ran from the kitchen to her aid. Got some strange looks from the Missus while shaking her head when i came back. Reckon he's jealous LOL. Slan,


LOL - so you were playing Benny Hill as well, love it Pink  Yeah the wind's a bitch at the minute. I woke to find two of my plants at right angles one day, but luckily they weren't damaged. Went straight out and got some bamboo poles and they work wonders. The main stem still thickened, although probably not as much as they would have normally, but because the main stem doesn't move it has the effect of really strengthening up the side branches as they get much more movement without the cushioning effect of the natural sway of the plant. They're like wire coat hangers they're so solid. Recommend the canes man if you don't have them already, although watch your plants don't just blow over, pots and all LOL.


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 10, 2008)

i mean like spliffs,bongs ect...

oh yea i dont smoke for meds as i have asmar lol... so im abit of a twat really
but na i find weed is the only thing thats makes me ok when i get chesty... idk why it just does!! it clears all the shit in my lungs makes me hack up some nastie lookin shit.. 
but as i said it does help cause i get phlegm stuck in my throat alot with my asmar it really is annoying i always cough and it just tickles my chest so i have a fat bong and bam its all up outta my system cause somtimes it wakes me up at night n i cant breath... so i have a cone clear it out and im asleep within seconds again...sounds stupid i know but i been smoking for a good while now and honestly it really does help..my doctor wouldnt agree though


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 10, 2008)

tell u what i had the other day a hash cake what a fantastic hit u get.
my mates gf has got epilepsy and grows and she makes hash cakes with the trimmings from the bud much better than smokin it.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 10, 2008)

bong,pipe,papers,hookah,blunts, wood, glass, stone, all of it. Fav is prolly the bong though


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 10, 2008)

shit sorry man was typin for ages lol but na a pipe sounds best mate get you stoned as a cunt within seconds of lighting it

i love my bong mate shotties for me


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

I hear you UK - I know of two people who's doctors recommended marijuana for asthma, and both said it worked like a charm. Wonder drug or what, and they try to keep it from us. What assholes ... Yeah I used to smoke a bong but for some reason it makes me cough a lot and would make my chest feel really tight (heart attack time - only paranoia of course). I find the pipe or a waterfall are dead on though.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

bobtokes said:


> tell u what i had the other day a hash cake what a fantastic hit u get. my mates gf has got epilepsy and grows and she makes hash cakes with the trimmings from the bud much better than smokin it.


My wife and I used to eat quite a lot of hash with an even bigger lot of Vodka LOL. I swear we used to be trippin. Some weird shit used to happen, hallucinations the heap. Eating it is really powerful, much better than most people would believe until they try it. Never bothered cooking with it (just lazy) - quick chew and a Vodka wash-down - luvly jubbly LOL.


----------



## pinkfloydy (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds good, Will have to invest in a few of those bomboo canes for sure... They'll be on their own most of the week as the slavery beckons & im on evenings....Damn work!!!! And we're due shitty rain all week, i'll have a few more grey hairs no doubt....

take care man, will drop by during the week,

Slan,


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

No probs Pink, good to talk to you. Those canes a real cheap btw. Just make sure to weight your pots down with something. As I said mine have blown right over and you'd hate to get them busted (I've been lucky so far). Speak to you later mate. Don't work too hard


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 10, 2008)

shit green a waterfall wowz thats gotta hurt more than the bong!! i cant lug one of them for shit make me cough my ring up for about an hour an then im soo stoned from coughing i fall asleep


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 10, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> My wife and I used to eat quite a lot of hash with an even bigger lot of Vodka LOL. I swear we used to be trippin. Some weird shit used to happen, hallucinations the heap. Eating it is really powerful, much better than most people would believe until they try it. Never bothered cooking with it (just lazy) - quick chew and a Vodka wash-down - luvly jubbly LOL.


i like the way it kicks in sort of fills ya boots and works its way up.takes about an hour but what a hit and lasts ages.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

UKcyrus said:


> shit green a waterfall wowz thats gotta hurt more than the bong!! i cant lug one of them for shit make me cough my ring up for about an hour an then im soo stoned from coughing i fall asleep


LOL UK - I'm just a weirdo man, that must be it. Na I don't know why but I find a waterfall really smooth - hardly feel it at all. Think I just smoked too many bongs when I was younger, used to make up all sorts of weird mixes with hash, tobacco, grass and all. Used to f**k my lungs up. Maybe I should give it a go again when I get some (hopefully) good quality bud of my own.



bobtokes said:


> i like the way it kicks in sort of fills ya boots and works its way up.takes about an hour but what a hit and lasts ages.


Yeah I love that too bob. it sort of just creeps up on you over ages, the excitement starts to swell and then WHAP you're gone man, solid gone LOL. Great stuff  Must dig out some recipes and have ago at doing some baking, you've put me in the mood again LOL.


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 10, 2008)

yup i think you should green mate the only reason i use the bong is cause the water cools the smoke!! feels like im getting high on air lol


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah think I'll give it a go. Might have to buy a new one as I think I chucked the old one away when we moved house. Actually now I remember, the thread was all stripped and the bowl used to fall in my lap and burn the shit out of me just when I'd got it lit LOL. Do you recommend a big long one or a big fat one LOL?


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 10, 2008)

lol i use a coke bottle mate make them myself cheap as hell and saves me cleaning it every 5 mins


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 10, 2008)

the small bottles not big ones


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

Good idea UK, specially as I'm always skint. Aye, youtube will show me how to make a good one no doubt. What do you use for a bowl?


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 10, 2008)

i dont mate i smoke shotties..
you put a ball of baccy in the pipe slap a bit of weed on top and you're away


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 10, 2008)

oh yea the reason for the baccy is so when the weeds burned down to nothing the baccy falls through the pipe into the water and you dont need a pokie thing


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds good mate - am watching some vids on youtube at the moment, there's plenty of home made bongs on there LOL. Will definitely give it a go. Right man sorry but I'm gonna hit the sack as I'm knackered after all today's excitement. Will no doubt speak to you tomorrow OK? Enjoy the rest of your evening UK. Catch you later mate


----------



## UKcyrus (Aug 10, 2008)

ok buddie you take it easy mate cya mora


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 13, 2008)

Just popping in. Had more family "issues" on Monday, so after Sunday's excitement (detailed above) my head is more than a bit screwed up, plus I got a stinking cold, but coming round gradually LOL.

Glad to report the girls are doing well. Have had a thorough drenching over the last couple of days, but today was good, plenty of sunny spells and no rain, so they've been enjoying themselves. If it's nice tomorrow I'll get a few pics up if I can be bothered  Will pop back tomorrow and get round all your journals and see how it's going for you all. Bye for now ....


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 13, 2008)

Just stopping by and dropping some good luck your way.
Looking forward to your next pics.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a nice glass collection... I will post pics for yah sometime soon...


----------



## Staropramen (Aug 13, 2008)

I used to smoke bongs for years when I was younger. 
I'm not such of a huge stoner as I used to be and try to stay healthy as poss these days. Bongs are bad news for the ol' lung system and really do some damage. The smoke burns so thick it's easier for particles of moisture to cling onto, thus the mass is greater and they can get deeper into your alveoli. Will give you a nasty cough not to mention seriously increase the risk of well, I'm sure you can guess...

Smoking weed is all about relaxing for me. Roll a joint, take your time doing it, make sure it's gonna smoke slowly and smoothly. Kick back, put some Morcheeba on, dim the lights and light that puppy up


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 14, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> Just stopping by and dropping some good luck your way.


Thanks for the good luck Barking, I feel like I need it at the moment.



theloadeddragon said:


> I have a nice glass collection... I will post pics for yah sometime soon...


Thanks loaded, I'd love to see them. I hear glass provides a lovely smoke, so possibly something else to add to my ever increasing list of stuff I need to get.



Staropramen said:


> I used to smoke bongs for years when I was younger. I'm not such of a huge stoner as I used to be and try to stay healthy as poss these days. Bongs are bad news for the ol' lung system and really do some damage. The smoke burns so thick it's easier for particles of moisture to cling onto, thus the mass is greater and they can get deeper into your alveoli. Will give you a nasty cough not to mention seriously increase the risk of well, I'm sure you can guess... Smoking weed is all about relaxing for me. Roll a joint, take your time doing it, make sure it's gonna smoke slowly and smoothly. Kick back, put some Morcheeba on, dim the lights and light that puppy up


LOL - yeah my lungs used to be completely screwed from bongs, endless chest infections, bronchitis the heap. Maybe cause we never cleaned the damn thing  These days I mostly smoke for med reasons so I just take what I need, but I have a "blow-out" once in a while LOL. I need very little to get stoned and get uncomfortable (paranoid) if I smoke too much, unless I've had a couple of drinks that is, and then I do love a nice fat joint


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi all, well nothing much has changed I'm afraid. Loads of pre-flowers on the Cinnamons, but still no flowering. The days are still a tad too long I think. The Purple Powers are also showing plenty of pre-flowers now, but all they ever seem to do is get taller LOL. The tallest is now about 67 inches, a few inches taller than my tallest Cinammon plant (the Cinammons have definitely slowed right down now, but I think they're pretty root bound so that is only to be expected). Anyway I promised pics so here they are - sorry there's nothing too exciting for you:


*Pic 1: The Purple Powers*








*Pic 2: A Cinammon Almost-Flower*








*Pic3: A Few Cinammons*








I'm just a little worried about that Cinammon in the middle, the topped one. Almost all of the lower and mid larger fan leaves are now yellowing, yellow or dead. I know this is normal during flowering, but these aren't flowering yet. They're getting plenty of food, and the soil ph is about 6.4 so all should be OK. It's happening very gradually, so I'm not panicking. Anyone any thoughts on this?


----------



## mammal (Aug 14, 2008)

those plants are seriously beautiful mate, i wouldnt worry about a little bit of yellowing on a few leaves its perfectly normal.

man i love the terqouisey green that your plants are!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the kind and reassuring comments mammal. I think the big leaves are probably just tired and no longer needed - there's so much more foliage now there's no shortage of chlorophyll to do the business (fingers crossed). And they are a nice colour - not quite as turquoise when you're up close in real life, more a deep green, but the light reflecting off the leaves makes them look sort of blueish. Thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Aug 14, 2008)

shit bro surprised i ever missed your journal, and thanks for stoppin by mine

as you piped in on mine i suppose i could pipe in on your little question....

that yellowing looks natural and u should just pull them off the plant

those plants are all beautiful, hopefully mine catch up a bit 
the green is awesome

best of luck dude


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi HookedOn, thanks for stopping by and for your kind comments. Hope you didn't mind me popping into your journal - I'm just so used to hoping everyone will come here to help me with my problems or just give me reassurance. And thanks for the comment on the yellowing. As I said I wasn't really too worried, just wasn't expecting it quite yet LOL. Cheers mate ...


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 14, 2008)

hi gb ya plants are lookin the biz those pots are lookin very small now lol.
i might be talkin out my backside but your pics look just a tad over exposed they still look good all the same.
hope your lads out the shit


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi bob, thanks as usual  Yeah the pots don't just LOOK small - they ARE TOO small LOL. The wee guy won't know for another week or two until he gets a letter from the DPP. We are keeping our fingers crossed. As regards the pics it was a really dull morning and the pics likewise so I brightened them up a bit - think I overdid it. Hard to tell on this screen until it gets dark as it's opposite the window. I should do my editing at night LOL. How's things with you bob?


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Aug 14, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Hi HookedOn, thanks for stopping by and for your kind comments. Hope you didn't mind me popping into your journal - I'm just so used to hoping everyone will come here to help me with my problems or just give me reassurance. And thanks for the comment on the yellowing. As I said I wasn't really too worried, just wasn't expecting it quite yet LOL. Cheers mate ...


nope im in the same boat as u, love the company in my journal, so thx again for stopping by hopefully i can update soon


----------



## bobtokes (Aug 14, 2008)

not to bad same shit different day im skint at the moment but ive a house to sell that my dad left me shame the banks are holdin onto there money at the moment so i cant sell it just my luck.
a mate of mine gave me oz of soap bar / rocky black today so ime going to skin one up go on utube and dream about buying an RD500 v4 yamaha when ive sold the house oh yeh lol


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 14, 2008)

LOL - I'm skint too it sucks. Pretty hard to shift houses these days, but it will pick up again (eventually). At least you have a bar, that should see you through for a while LOL. Had a bit of something similar recently myself and I must say it was very nice. Usually the old brown stuff you get roud here is pure boot polish but this was very tasty, almost fruity in fact. Not very strong, but that suits me just fine. Don't have anything at the minute, but you get used to it. Can't wait to see what I can get off my girls


----------



## Staropramen (Aug 16, 2008)

How's the grow going greenb?
Saw the news with the rain where you are... Love august!


----------



## Aerohead (Aug 18, 2008)

They are gonna be huge when 12/12 kicks in.

I wish i had begun a grow at the start of the season - i have had mine vegging now for just over a month, and transplanted out in the ground - bastard rabbits are being savage on em. I have used wild animal repellent and now had to begin using hot chilli pepper on leaves. damn. not looking to peachy


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi all. First of all sorry for disappearing again. Decided to dump Windows for Linux and have been having great fun over the last few days fiddling about with it etc. It's great  Anyway no pics or anything, just saying "hello".



Staropramen said:


> How's the grow going greenb? Saw the news with the rain where you are... Love august!


Hi Staro. Yes the rain was crazy LOL, but thankfully we live on top of a hill so no flooding here  Having said that my girls were pretty sodden, but managed to keep the worst of the rain off. Two of my Cinammons are now too tall to sit under the shed overhang, so they and the Purples just sat against the back of the house and all in all they've survived pretty well. Will have a look at your journal shortly ...



Aerohead said:


> They are gonna be huge when 12/12 kicks in. I wish i had begun a grow at the start of the season - i have had mine vegging now for just over a month, and transplanted out in the ground - bastard rabbits are being savage on em. I have used wild animal repellent and now had to begin using hot chilli pepper on leaves. damn. not looking to peachy


Hi Aerohead, thanks for looking in on my journal. Yeah they're bloomin' huge as it is, I don't know how I'm gonna manage them if they get much bigger LOL. Sorry the rabbits are munching your crop - it must be difficult to keep the predators off when they're out in the ground. I'm lucky to have mine secluded. The odd bug does a little damage but nothing serious so far. I hope they pull through for you man 


Hope all your grows are going well. I'll try to get round all of your journals etc over the next day or so in between the rain showers LOL.


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 24, 2008)

hi havent read all the posts.
is anyone growing iout door in the uk?.
i am i have 4 4 foot girls just starting to show sex.
never done an outdoor grow and was just wondering if anyone was at the same stage as me?.
thanks.


----------



## Staropramen (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm growing outdoors in the UK. 
Had 6 plants. Down to just 4 now after asking the blokes to leave!
I started force flowering on the 7th because I was worried I wouldnt have enough time before the frosts. 
Check out my journal. Plenty of photos...


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 25, 2008)

took a look at your grow they look great.
i was worried about the temps, and wanted to start flowering by taking indoor, so they would start to flower faster, but i didnt want them to stress and go hermie, so i got a green house.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi crazy-mental, yeah I've got eight girls on the go outdoors, four Cinammon and four Purple Power. All female. The Cinammons have no business in this climate at all but are showing signs of budding today. The Purples are bred especially for cooler wetter summers and they're all budding already. Three of them are about six feet tall now LOL. The Cinammons are much more bushy and although about three weeks older they're really taking their time. They'll take anoter three months to finish, so they may not do when it starts to get cold. I can take them into the garage at night though to protect them from the frost. Fingers crossed.

Good move on the green house mate - if I could afford it I'd do exactly the same thing. BTW femaleseeds.nl do a whole range of feminized outdoor seeds bred for the Dutch climate so you might want to think about them for next year. You can order them from UK sites too. That's where I got the Purps and they seem to be doing the business. Time will tell.


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 27, 2008)

If your plants get any bigger your neighbours will say you are blocking the view!!!
Man I can't wait to see them in full bud.
Your rewards will be ample and just for all the hard work and patience you have given them.
Great Job greenB
I am harvesting in the next couple of days so keep your eyes peeled. more pics coming soon.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah keep it going man... looking good as always... I promise I will really get that glass up for you to see sometime soon. Hope all is well... Peace friend...


----------



## thegigglepimp (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow man these girls are looking gorgeous!!! I hope the weather stays kind to them! They should yield really well!!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Sep 2, 2008)

new pictures!! new picturees!!! hahah how are things GB?


----------



## Staropramen (Sep 7, 2008)

How's the grow going greenb?

Much budding happening? Whack some photos up if so


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Green B, how you doing bro? I hope everythings OK for you.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah,... you've disappeared again... Im not posting my glass collection until you post in one of my journals


----------



## smokeh (Sep 12, 2008)

fuckin hell. those are monsters. where abouts in the uk do u live if u dont mind me asking?

i cant believe they are still growing. when is there floweirng period? im not too sure about light cycles in the day in england but it should be coming down abit soon.

seriously though, they are gonna be absolutely huge when u flower them


----------



## Staropramen (Sep 12, 2008)

Greenb has some monsters.
I'll leave it to him to disclose where he lives.

Watch for bud rot greenb!!! Had a small outbreak of it recently due to the damp weather...

Get some pics up here


----------



## Staropramen (Sep 12, 2008)

What you think of my latest project greenb?
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/108997-budbox-2008-a.html


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 13, 2008)

nice looking bud box.


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 13, 2008)

here are my outdoor girls they are just flowering.


----------



## mammal (Sep 14, 2008)

hey greeny i hope youre still around, i'd love to see how your lanky girls are getting on


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 14, 2008)

so would i .


----------



## bobtokes (Sep 14, 2008)

and me......


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah me too.... and don't forget that I am holding the piece pics ransom until I get some freshy pics of your ladies


----------



## pinkfloydy (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Green, hope all is well...... How's those monsters of yours coming along in this shite weather?


----------



## Staropramen (Sep 17, 2008)

Greenb certainly has gone wanderin again!


----------



## DragonsBreath (Sep 17, 2008)

very nice man, I will be keeping up with this because i may have to do something like that in the very near future since I might be relocating. Just got my feet wet this year with a single indoor grow. she is coming out good, cant wait to work on something like this tho. 

if u would like my grow journal has some pics of my first baby.


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 20, 2008)

DragonsBreath said:


> very nice man, I will be keeping up with this because i may have to do something like that in the very near future since I might be relocating. Just got my feet wet this year with a single indoor grow. she is coming out good, cant wait to work on something like this tho.
> 
> if u would like my grow journal has some pics of my first baby.


 you will if he is still around???


----------



## mammal (Sep 20, 2008)

hope he didnt get busted


----------



## UKcyrus (Sep 21, 2008)

hey greenb dude howz it goin bro my fukin computer sucks ass lol
looks like you been away again for abit so hope youz all good mate and looking forward to speakin wid cha..


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings all - both I and my girls are still alive LOL. And I haven't got busted yet!!! Sorry for disappearing again, and thanks for all your comments and for maintaining interest given my sporadic conduct on this forum. I took a load of pics about a week ago and transferred them to my external hard drive for posting. Then one of my dogs decided to knock the hard drive over and it broke, so I lost ALL of my grow pics (plus about 400 Gigs of movies etc). But life goes on.

Anyway, I'm going to visit all your grow journals now, and post some new pics later today (I haven't taken them yet). Bye for now and hope to speak to you all later.

PS Good to see you're still around too UK - I thought for sure you had left us. Look forward to some banter later 

PPS I will see those glass pics of yours yet loaded LOL. Looking forward to it ...


----------



## bobtokes (Sep 22, 2008)

your just a big tease gb nice to have you back


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 22, 2008)

Just stopping to say hello and welcome back GreenB.

Looking forward to seeing some new pics.

Glad to hear you are OK. I guessed you was but it's nice to know for sure.


----------



## mammal (Sep 22, 2008)

started my 2nd grow journal greeny, check it out.

good to see you back.


----------



## Staropramen (Sep 22, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> my sporadic conduct on this forum...


Ha!

Where are these pictures? Would love to see how the girls are getting along.
A few months back an external hdd of mine blew up. Smoke came out of the back and all! Lost 500gb worth of dvd's...

What you gonna do over the winter greenb? An indoor project perhaps?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Greetings all - both I and my girls are still alive LOL. And I haven't got busted yet!!! Sorry for disappearing again, and thanks for all your comments and for maintaining interest given my sporadic conduct on this forum. I took a load of pics about a week ago and transferred them to my external hard drive for posting. Then one of my dogs decided to knock the hard drive over and it broke, so I lost ALL of my grow pics (plus about 400 Gigs of movies etc). But life goes on.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to visit all your grow journals now, and post some new pics later today (I haven't taken them yet). Bye for now and hope to speak to you all later.
> 
> ...


Well.... since you asked about it... here is a start... lol...... some of those bowls are half smoked,..... and I started smoking a couple of them all the way back in April! lol...


----------



## Staropramen (Sep 22, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Well.... since you asked about it... here is a start... lol...... some of those bowls are half smoked,..... and I started smoking a couple of them all the way back in April! lol...


Very nice collection


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll post the rest when he posts pics of his ladies


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 22, 2008)

bobtokes said:


> your just a big tease gb nice to have you back


Hi bob, good to see you too thanks! Must have a chat after I get some pics up ...



Barking Mad said:


> Just stopping to say hello and welcome back GreenB. Looking forward to seeing some new pics. Glad to hear you are OK. I guessed you was but it's nice to know for sure.


Thanks Barking, and thanks for stopping by. Will get some pics up shortly.



mammal said:


> started my 2nd grow journal greeny, check it out.
> good to see you back.


Cheers mammal, will have a look at your second grow journal as soon as I get my pics up.



Staropramen said:


> Ha! Where are these pictures? Would love to see how the girls are getting along. A few months back an external hdd of mine blew up. Smoke came out of the back and all! Lost 500gb worth of dvd's... What you gonna do over the winter greenb? An indoor project perhaps?


Hi Staro. Pics coming shortly. Yeah those external HDDs are crap, I'm not buying another one. That one wasn't even a year old (all it did was fall over on it's side and it jams LOL). Couldn't even send it back under warranty cause all my grow pics were on there LOL. Would love to do an indoor grow over the winter. Depends on whether I can justify spending the cash on lights etc (still living on a shoestring).



theloadeddragon said:


> Well.... since you asked about it... here is a start... lol...... some of those bowls are half smoked,..... and I started smoking a couple of them all the way back in April! lol...


Bloody heck loaded, that's only a start??? They're really, really lovely mate, you've got some beauties sure enough. I particularly like the little red curved one (pics 10 and 11 I think, I can't see the page at the minute). Very unusual. Now you've got me wanting one LOL. Many thanks for going to the trouble to post the pics loaded, very much appreciated. You've got a great collection there. And that's only a start he says 

OK, I've already uploaded the pics, just need to post them now, although that may take a while knowing me. Sorry it's so late, especially if you had to wait until "tomorrow" LOL. The wee man (that's my son) dropped a large mirrior on his toe earlier and split his toe nail. You can imagine the yells of him which lasted for about an hour and a half. He was in agony. Felt really sorry for him, one of those times you just wish you could take all the pain in his stead. Anyway, hence the delay. Will get cracking shortly after I get a smoke and a cuppa going. See you in a bit ...


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 22, 2008)

There is good news in relation to the Purple Powers, and some not so good on the Cinammon front, although it could be worse (I'll explain why later). I'll start with the Cinammons, but first a few pics of all the girls. The first two were taken a couple of weeks ago. Just showing you so you can see why my wife is complaining about not being able to go in and out the house like she used to LOL.













This one was taken today, They were huddling together as it was dull, cold and very windy. The Purps are at the back, the triplets almost 7 feet tall. The largest Cinammon is about six and a half feet. The smallest (the topped one) about five feet.







*THE CINAMMONS*

OK, first the not so good. They're about five months old now and despite having grown into big big bushy monsters, and despite it being near the end of September, I still don't have any buds. They're definitely getting there, but very, very slowly. I'll just show you a few pics so you get the general idea of where they're at.

*Pic 01: The topped one.*

This plant is amazing. I just topped it once, but instead of getting two main (potential) colas she's produced six, all about the same size and ALL of them bigger than the main (potential) cola on the other three plants. I wish I'd topped them all LOL.







*Pics 2 - 5: The potential (boo-hoo)*.

Just to let you see the great potential these plants have. It's a crying shame as I think, unless they really get their ass in gear big time, they've missed the boat.

























Every one of these plants is simply covered in bud sites. What you can't see in the pics is all the flowers right along every branch. Hundreds of them LOL. The flowers smell amazing, somewhere between grapefruit and lemon. And if you run your hand up the underside of the leaves along the branches the smell left is pure, citrussy resin 

I have to say though, having seen the close-up pics they're a lot further on than I thought. I particularly hadn't noticed all the little crystals/trichs??? starting to cover everywhere. Now this could explain why, as I said earlier, I reckoned they may not be a TOTAL disaster. A week or so ago a gust of wind blew one of the Cinammons over and she broke a large branch off her sister. "What shall I do with this?" I thought. Well, as it was covered with flowers I reckoned it might be worth smoking them (LOL). And they were bloody strong (for me anyway), total face-number, rubbery lips and all that. Not so much of a THC hit, more of an "anaesthetic trip" of some sort, but uppy at the same time and damn nice  No doubt someone can remind me of the chemicals involved at this stage, I can't remember at the moment.

Now that I've seen that close-up pic I understand why it's so strong. Even the tiny fan leaves give a nice hit. So even if these plants don't go all the way, there's an abundance of smokable material there to give me a nice contrast to the Purples, which I think are well on track ....

*THE PURPLE POWERS*

I won't gabble on here, the pics speak for temselves. Except to say the small plant has been budding for about four weeks (about half way), the others following about a week behind, and I'm well pleased.

*Pics 6 - 10: The Purple Girls*































*Pics 11 - 17: Colas, Buds and Stuff*











































The cola on the small plant (the really purple one) is a lot bigger than it looks there, it's really fat LOL. And all the colas seem to be reasonably dense and nice and heavy, more than I was expecting given the crappy weather. These flowers smell weird. At first like rotting cabbage, but inhale deeply and it transforms into a really pungent, oily resin smell, totally crazy and very different from the smell of the Cinammons.

As regards smokability, yes I've tried these too LOL. The other day a caterpillar took up residence in the middle of one of the smaller buds and was basically eating it from the inside out. So I nicked the bud off, removed the caterpillar to a safe place and smoked it (the bud that is). Nice, uppy high like you'd expect from a sativa. I did have to smoke the whole bud (just out of curiosity you understand), and once I did I was very stoned indeed. Very trippy  Looking forward to these all being well.

Ok, there you have my long overdue update. I apologize for the length of this post, I hope it wasn't too boring. Just trying to catch up for all my missing weeks on the forum. And sorry I didn't get it posted earlier (the wee man's just gone to sleep).


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

OMFG!!!! beautiful.... my jaw dropped mate.... blew my expectations out of the water.... time for some Rep to you!!!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 22, 2008)

Loaded, you're too kind mate. Many thanks for the rep and flattering comments. I worried a lot in the early stages of this grow as I'd not done it before, but given the crappy weather here this Summer I'm very happy with the way it's gone so far and now I've chilled out. Or maybe it's that bit of one of my girls I just smoked LOL. Thanks again man, I'm glad you liked it


----------



## bobtokes (Sep 22, 2008)

ive said it before and i will say it again FECKIN ELL ! man ya growin a forest im stunned
fair fuckin play to ya


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL Bob, thanks man I really appreciate your "approval" and kind comments  I'm just doing my best mate, and enjoying it which is what it's all about. I can see me doing this again sometime LOL. Here, I even had my Dad out there the other day getting him to smell the resin and all. He was really curious about it and asked me all about the plants, how you grow them, what part you use etc. If they should ever get ripped I'll know where to start looking hehe.

How's things with you Bob? Are you smoking anything nice these days? I don't ever know what's going around here cause I never bother trying LOL.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Sep 22, 2008)

looks like shit

 jokin buddy

your plants are so green and beautiful

i agree with u on the cinnamins....what a shame, do u have any ideas as to whats causing the problem with slow flowering?

that first pic is dope


----------



## bobtokes (Sep 22, 2008)

gb ime knocked out by your plants what a result for a first grow the plant with the fat colas looks like its gonna give ya at least 10 oz min
gotta say thought youd bin busted long time no here 
whats happend with ya lad hope its sorted now
ime still lookin at other peoples grows ime itching to get some seeds in some soil wont be long now the longer i leave it the better my ideas are lol


----------



## bobtokes (Sep 22, 2008)

dont forget your growin out side natural light has only just gone 12/12


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi HookedOn. Thanks a million for the kind comments mate. On the Cinnamons, first I reckon they just weren't designed for this climate. The ad said they do well between orange and olive trees LOL. Not too many of them around here. But also I reckon that being for a Mediterranean climate or wherever they hang on for the full twelve hours of darkness (the days shorten sooner the further south you go). We're just about getting to 12/12 now in the UK, and they've really come on in the last week or so. They may do OK over the next four or five weeks, but that's not long enough for these (11 week flowering).


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 22, 2008)

bobtokes said:


> gb ime knocked out by your plants what a result for a first grow the plant with the fat colas looks like its gonna give ya at least 10 oz min gotta say thought youd bin busted long time no here
> whats happend with ya lad hope its sorted now ime still lookin at other peoples grows ime itching to get some seeds in some soil wont be long now the longer i leave it the better my ideas are lol


Thanks again Bob, it couldn't have gone much better LOL. A little way to go yet though. Yeah, getttin' busted has crossed my mind a couple of times - they're cracking down here but (so far at least) they're only after the Chinese triad gangs filling houses to the rafters, you know the score. And I still have the local flying school flyiing round and round all day long. That worries me more than anything else LOL.

It'll be great when you can start growing yourself Bob, hope it's not too long. It's good for the soul (and the head LOL). As you said, you'll have the grow planned out and executed before you even start 

The wee guy's fine thanks, fast asleep. He gave himself a real sore toe by dropping a large wall mirror on it (ouch). He'll be limping for a while I imagine, and he'll probably lose the nail, but he's being very brave.



bobtokes said:


> dont forget your growin out side natural light has only just gone 12/12


Funny I just posted that to HookedOn. I think these are just late-flowering, and they do seem to be springing into life this last week So I might get "something" out of them yet. Time will tell ...


----------



## bobtokes (Sep 22, 2008)

i was thinkin about what you said about 11 more weeks even if you finished them off in the garage you would need some serious lights for plants as big as yours still you might be lucky with october


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah I would need serious lights LOL, too much I think without getting either busted or in serious trouble with my wife  October might be OK, fingers crossed. But seriously man it's strong shit already,whatever it's doing to me (it's definitely different LOL) and look how much of it there is. I'm happy either way. Maybe I'm just too easily pleased when it comes to smoking shit LOL ...

Bob, sorry mate I realise now you were probably asking about what happened to the wee guy a few weeks back (silly me as usual). We just heard he won't go to court, but he has to sign a form admitting he's guilty and take part in one of these new Youth Conference Service meetings / action plans. At least this way it won't go on his record. Could have been worse. Thanks for asking btw.


----------



## Staropramen (Sep 22, 2008)

What is it those fine young gentlemen over at Guinness say?

"Good things come to those who wait?"

Your purple powers look so strange. So thin and tall. The cola's look real juicy and I think you're gonna get some nice weight from them. 
The cinamons look fine gb. They are a few weeks behind but clearly late sativas. Have faith in them. I'm sure once they fatten up all those bud site's with bring a smile to your face.

Absolutely loved this pic...






I think you and I and a few others are proof that great dope can be grown outdoors in the UK! It's such a shame that next April is so far away!!!

+ Rep for such great work

Keep it up!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Staro, many thanks for your kind words and for all the encouragement. Yes we are the living proof - it can indeed be done LOL. I must say I didn't know what to expect from those Purps as regards the claim that they grow in colder wetter climates. I think your right, a little faith all round can go a long way. Thanks again for stopping by mate


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

man..... wish I could get ahold of those genetics....


----------



## UKcyrus (Sep 22, 2008)

LMFAO.....
i love the plants mate i knew they would turn into beasts!!
you gona be smoking for a good while.. lol looking tastie already m8...
bong on!!


----------



## smokeh (Sep 23, 2008)

more pics plz


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 23, 2008)

ver very very nice plants!!! so healthy lookin in thoes small pots,,+ rep

what strain's they?


----------



## Staropramen (Sep 23, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> ver very very nice plants!!! so healthy lookin in thoes small pots,,+ rep
> 
> what strain's they?


Cinnamon + Purply power


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 23, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> man..... wish I could get ahold of those genetics....


I know you don't like ordering seeds Loaded. If I decide to do this again next year (and I'm quite certain I will, if I'm spared), and assuming we're still in touch, then maybe we can work something out. I'll source them and get them to you somehow or other (I'll leave the security end of things up to you so you can remain ANONYMOUS LOL).



UKcyrus said:


> LMFAO.....
> i love the plants mate i knew they would turn into beasts!! you gona be smoking for a good while.. lol looking tastie already m8... bong on!!


Thanks UK, glad you like them mate. Yes, given my sensitivity to drugs (it's great) I could be in for a very pleasant Winter, as long as disaster doesn't strike in the meantime LOL. Thanks for stopping by UK 



smokeh said:


> more pics plz


You want MORE??? LOL - OK I'll see what I can do. It's a cracking day today (at last) so I'll get my step ladders out and see if I can get some better shots of those Purple colas. Thanks for popping in smokeh 



caliboy80 said:


> ver very very nice plants!!! so healthy lookin in thoes small pots,,+ rep what strain's they?


Thanks caliboy, and many thanks for the rep. Much appreciated mate. Don't ask me how they've survived in those pots LOL. They're completely filled with roots. I can't even push anything into the soil now, it's just jam packed solid. At least it should stop them getting too much bigger as I can barely cope with them as it is. As Staropramen said the tall ones are Purple Power, the fat bushy ones are Cinammon, all 90-95% sativa cross and from feminized seeds. There are more pictures with descriptions etc on Page 46 of the journal.


----------



## smokeh (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah its quite nice. well, all weekend it was nice, yesterday was shit, today is ok... sun has gone back in now.

they are purple strains as well?!!!! woahh. also how have u managed to keep them all nice and neat in those size pots?


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi smokeh, yeah the sun has gone here too. Maybe we're neighbours LOL. As for them being neat in the pots, don't ask me I just planted them and they grew hehe. The big problem with small pots is they blow over easily in the wind, especially the bushy ones of course (the Cinammons have been over mostly, maybe that's why they're late LOL). I just put a brick on top of the pot now when it's windy and problem solved. But I do bunch them up nice and close when it's windy to try to keep excessive movement and bud damage etc to a minimum.

I'm gonna pop over to your journal shortly smokeh - just have to nip out for 10 mins so I'll catch you later.


----------



## smokeh (Sep 23, 2008)

ok cool.

u should put them in those fancy pots from homebase an b&q. the outdoor ones. they wont blow over in the wind. id be shit at outdoor growing, id probably have them ripped up by wind and overwatered by rain. i dont like not being in control of my babies,lol.

for some reason ur grow remind me of my dads back garden. its huge.

dad?.......... lol

that would be too weird.

those plants are like tree's those, u gonna get a masive harvest off them. i would be very proud of them and ecstatic !

good job


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks again smokeh, you are too kind  My dad was out admiring my girls the other day. He said they were "beautiful" LOL. He doesn't partake btw, but I smoke for med reasons and I've always discussed my intention to grow with him. This is the first time he's seen them though - he was really into the girls and wanted to know everything about them. I'll have to watch him - he'll be off to B&Q himself one of these days LOL.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

yep.... Im totally the anonymous type.... I don't plan on going anywhere.... I love this site, . Have you ever heard of/been to Yosemite National Park?


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 23, 2008)

Heard of it mate, never been there though


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Heard of it mate, never been there though


You should try to schedule a trip out there man, . YNP is one of the most beautiful places in the world! Amazing views, hiking, history, people, plants, wildlife, stars, camping, bike riding, forests, waterfalls, El Capitan, Half Dome.... truly awe inspiring place.... you should vacation there.... and the herb is always super dank too .


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 23, 2008)

Sounds like my kind of place loaded. Would love to pay it a visit some time. I must google it and have a look see ....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

free admittance to the park, free camping, free full tour with guide that knows all the best spots .


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice one loaded much appreciated  I looked it up on the web and it looks absolutely stunning. As soon as I can afford to take a trip over there I'll be sure to let you know ... you can hook me up with that guide and all


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Nice one loaded much appreciated  I looked it up on the web and it looks absolutely stunning. As soon as I can afford to take a trip over there I'll be sure to let you know ... you can hook me up with that guide and all


The guide is no problem... you will get the inside tour! . I will pm you...


----------



## Staropramen (Sep 24, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> yep.... Im totally the anonymous type.... I don't plan on going anywhere.... I love this site, . Have you ever heard of/been to Yosemite National Park?


I've been!

Spent a few weeks travelling round Cali a few years ago. Yosemite is awesome. Also loved Mammouth Lakes. Some great trails for mountain biking


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 24, 2008)

You must be shitting me GB!!
I think you have been browsing for pictures or playing with your photoshop!!!


Fucking awesome man I might have to help you smoke that lot.
Top job mate I am chuffed for ya.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 25, 2008)

LOL, many thanks Barking - thanks for stopping by and for the kind comments. It's been worth the wait to see the Purples blossom. Think I'm gonna need that help there buddy, will pass you a puff puff when the time comes LOL ....


----------



## smokeh (Sep 25, 2008)

still no pics green?

ur monsters are purple as well? gonna look beautiful. im guessing they are flowering now,right?


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 25, 2008)

smokeh said:


> still no pics green? ur monsters are purple as well? gonna look beautiful. im guessing they are flowering now,right?


Hello son, how's it going LOL. I think it's safe to say they're flowering now smokeh hehe. I take it you did see the pics on page 46, right? ... BUT I did promise you more so I'll try today. Have a fair bit to do today but I'll do my best to get some more bud shots.


----------



## smokeh (Sep 25, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Hello son, how's it going LOL. I think it's safe to say they're flowering now smokeh hehe. I take it you did see the pics on page 46, right? ... BUT I did promise you more so I'll try today. Have a fair bit to do today but I'll do my best to get some more bud shots.


ah shit no, i didnt see those pigs on 46. they are brilliant. im just speechless...

i think u should PM me what area u live in and i can buy some off u when ur done 

u get rep for them babies, i didnt know they had flowered so much. how long is left on them?


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 25, 2008)

smokeh said:


> ah shit no, i didnt see those pigs on 46. they are brilliant. im just speechless... i think u should PM me what area u live in and i can buy some off u when ur done  u get rep for them babies, i didnt know they had flowered so much. how long is left on them?


Hi again smokeh, and thanks for the comments. LOL - I started to suspect you hadn't noticed the original post with all the pics. I think the Purples have three or four weeks to go, so they should finish nicely before the frosts come. As for the Cinammons there's no way they'll be finished on time. But I'll try to keep them going as long as I can by putting them in the garage at night to keep the worst of the frost off. As I said on page 46, even if they don't go all the way I'll still be really happy as even smoking the flowers gives a really nice hit, and there's no shortage of them. But if October is any way decent I should get buds of some sort, even if they don't mature. Fingers crossed. Thanks again for looking in mate  And many thanks for the rep (I was eventually able to rep you too btw, sorry for the delay).


----------



## widride (Sep 25, 2008)

GB Those pictures are the most impressive thing I have seen all year especially with the summer we have had, just envious I guess....

p.s. cool springer


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 25, 2008)

Many thanks widride, very kind of you. I'm delighted with how well they've done considering the weather. The Purps didn't seem to mind a bit, but the Cinammons are definitely for hotter climes than ours. The Springer was a sniffer dog but she got the sack LOL. I think her nose must be blocked ... Thanks again for the comments mate


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 25, 2008)

*Pics 11 - 17: Colas, Buds and Stuff*











































Bump. Sorry to take liberties with your Journal but lets face it.

This is what it's all about.
You have to do a lot of browsing to find plants as nice as these babies.
Did I say "babies" lol how about Giants?


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 25, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Many thanks widride, very kind of you. I'm delighted with how well they've done considering the weather. The Purps didn't seem to mind a bit, but the Cinammons are definitely for hotter climes than ours. The Springer was a sniffer dog but she got the sack LOL. I think her nose must be blocked ... Thanks again for the comments mate


Is there any chance of flowering those under some lights?
Train them down so they are bent in half almost and put them in the garage under some sodiums has to be better than losing them altogether.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 25, 2008)

Feel free Barking, and thank you  As regards the lights, it's not going to happen I'm afraid. But don't worry, Ive got October to go yet, and perhaps even a little after that when I can take them in and out of the garage at night. It might keep them going just that little bit longer. As long as it doesn't get real cold too quickly they'll be OK. But as I've said, I'm bound to have SOMETHING by the end of October, and I'll smoke ANYTHING. Judging by the effect the flowers are having on me right this minute (I've been naughty again), I'm going to be a happy bunny either way


----------



## bobtokes (Sep 25, 2008)

hey gb found a good book shop google eric's kitchen


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 25, 2008)

bobtokes said:


> hey gb found a good book shop google eric's kitchen


will do now bob .......


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome site Bob, thanks for the link. That's what I call a book shop! Love those cook books - that Cooking With Ganja for a fiver sounds tasty (Chocolate Orange Cake, Creamy Hash Fudge, Ganja Crisps, hmmmmm). Might have to give it a go. Been thinking about doing some cooking on and off since we last talked about it.

They've got some great grow books as well, and real interesting stuff in the Cannabis Facts section. You could spend a small fortune pretty easily LOL. Most importantly though they got the Freak Brothers


----------



## bobtokes (Sep 25, 2008)

they've got alot more books than they have on the web site i found them on ebay and clicked on there shop.
the hash cake i had was orange and walnut after having that i would rather eat it than smoke it
i would think you will be baking for month with the leaves off your plants lol
i wont give any predictions for the october weather i think iam a JINX lol


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 25, 2008)

I doubt very much you are a jinx bob, but I don't pay too much attention to the forecast anyway - where I live the only thing that's predictable is "it will rain later", in fact it's a saying we have in these parts LOL.

Orange and walnut sounds excellent .. you're starting to make my mouth water. Yes, I think it's time I started collecting a few recipes. I forget bob, wasn't it a friend who gave you that cake or were you away?


----------



## Staropramen (Sep 25, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> Is there any chance of flowering those under some lights?
> Train them down so they are bent in half almost and put them in the garage under some sodiums has to be better than losing them altogether.


These plants aint gonna be lost, but there will be some winners on the thread


----------



## bobtokes (Sep 25, 2008)

yes mate a friend of mines mrs has epilepsy and she grows a bit. she makes hash with every thing that isnt bud she is a fantastic grower the amount of bud she gets from the 4 plants she grows at a time is amazing but she is an even better baker oh yeh lol


 cheers for that gb your a gent


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 25, 2008)

Staropramen said:


> These plants aint gonna be lost, but there will be some winners on the thread


Haha, thanks for the confidence boost Staro. Can I be one of the winners LOL?


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 25, 2008)

bobtokes said:


> yes mate a friend of mines mrs has epilepsy and she grows a bit. she makes hash with every thing that isnt bud she is a fantastic grower the amount of bud she gets from the 4 plants she grows at a time is amazing but she is an even better baker oh yeh lol


No probs bob, deserved it  Yeah she sounds like my kinda woman. If you ever get a nice recipe from her be sure to fire it my way (I like cake LOL).


----------



## smokeh (Sep 26, 2008)

who doesnt like cake?! lol. ill tell u the best thing i ever baked. well, couple thing.

first off, me and my m8 made jelly, but instead of using water for the jelly mix, we used vodka, and then just threw in some hash - it wasnt the nicest taste in the world but got us fucked up.

2nd time, me and my girlfriend went shopping and we got some Cadburys choc brownie mix. we just made them and chucked aload of green in. it was well nice. we took them the pub later and gave them to few of our friends that were in there. that was a pretty cool night, my m8 ate like 4 or 5 of them and he was fucked up, rofl!


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 26, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> *Pics 11 - 17: Colas, Buds and Stuff*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice .
are you from the uk?.


----------



## Staropramen (Sep 26, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Can I be one of the winners LOL?


Gold medal mate!


smokeh said:


> 2nd time, me and my girlfriend went shopping and we got some Cadburys choc brownie mix. we just made them and chucked aload of green in. it was well nice.


I've tried making cakes a few times but with little success...
I think I grind up herb too much before putting it in. That sound right?

Check out my budbox I built while you were way gb
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/113847-drying-questions.html


----------



## Dr High (Sep 26, 2008)

Really beautiful, what strain is this??


----------



## smokeh (Sep 26, 2008)

Staropramen said:


> Gold medal mate!
> 
> I've tried making cakes a few times but with little success...
> I think I grind up herb too much before putting it in. That sound right?
> ...


u should head over to the cooking forum, loads of useful info there. the herb has to be mixed up with the cake mix and then put in the oven, i forgot exactly what temps but if u go any higher than a certain temp then it destroys the thc glands.

ill have to check ya box out l8er, im really quite busy at the moment. will probably be tonight before i get chance to take a propa look.

cheers


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 26, 2008)

Dr High said:


> Really beautiful, what strain is this??


Thanks Dr High, they're Purple Power from femaleseeds.nl, specially developed for cooler wetter climates (thank goodness LOL). Cheers for popping in mate


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 26, 2008)

Staropramen said:


> Gold medal mate! I've tried making cakes a few times but with little success... I think I grind up herb too much before putting it in. That sound right? Check out my budbox I built while you were way gb https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/113847-drying-questions.html


Thanks Staro  And I'll check out that budbox now mate ...



smokeh said:


> u should head over to the cooking forum, loads of useful info there. the herb has to be mixed up with the cake mix and then put in the oven, i forgot exactly what temps but if u go any higher than a certain temp then it destroys the thc glands.


Yeah smokeh, some great info on the cooking forum. I'll have to start reading up. Never been much of a baker, but I think it's time I got my ass in gear.


----------



## bobtokes (Sep 26, 2008)

to bake with ganja you gotta make canna butter with it first otherwise it wont mix properly i think


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 26, 2008)

bobtokes said:


> to bake with ganja you gotta make canna butter with it first otherwise it wont mix properly i think


Hi bob, how's things? Canna butter sounds the way to go. I was really interested when you said your friend uses everything on the plant. Do you know how she dries them by any chance, eg does she just chop the entire plant and hang it up or does she trim them and dry the leaves separately? Sorry for being so nosy LOL, just curious about the best way to go about it ...


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 26, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> nice . are you from the uk?.


Hi crazy-mental and thanks for the comment. Apologies mate, I saw your post earlier but thought it was Barking Mad's original one, hence the delay. Yeah I'm in the UK. Just shows it's possible  although this strain was developed for Holland, so that's why they did so well in this climate.


----------



## bobtokes (Sep 26, 2008)

what ill do gb is pay her a visit and get her to write down how she does it then you can set up a processing operation in ya kitchen ya gonna need one lol


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 26, 2008)

LOL, I think I might ... thanks a million bob, but I don't want you going to any trouble (unless the REAL reason is to try some of your friend's excellent cakes LOL). Seriously though, please don't put yourself out mate, it'll only make me feel bad  Sure if you happen to be talking to them some time a few general pointers would be more than enough, I've got plenty of time yet before the chop ... Thanks again bob


----------



## UKcyrus (Sep 26, 2008)

sup green bro have you sampled the crop yet mate???


----------



## bobtokes (Sep 26, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> LOL, I think I might ... thanks a million bob, but I don't want you going to any trouble (unless the REAL reason is to try some of your friend's excellent cakes LOL). Seriously though, please don't put yourself out mate, it'll only make me feel bad  Sure if you happen to be talking to them some time a few general pointers would be more than enough, I've got plenty of time yet before the chop ... Thanks again bob


no trouble gb


----------



## smokeh (Sep 26, 2008)

green,


i think u can put all ur leaves and stems into the fridge so they dry. u can use the thc off them somehow.. i did know but cant remember now. if i find out ill let u know.


----------



## Staropramen (Sep 26, 2008)

smokeh said:


> green,
> 
> 
> i think u can put all ur leaves and stems into the fridge so they dry. u can use the thc off them somehow.. i did know but cant remember now. if i find out ill let u know.


Bubblebags


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 27, 2008)

UKcyrus said:


> sup green bro have you sampled the crop yet mate???


Hi UK, yeah I tried both, a small bud off the Purples which was very uppy/trippy, and some flowers off the Cinammons which completely baked me believe it or not - already a lot of crystals on them even thought the buds haven't filled out yet, kind of an anaesthetic trip LOL. Both nice, in fact I am wrecked on Cinammon right now LOL. I reckon the Cinammon would be a complete madman if it was to mature 



smokeh said:


> green, i think u can put all ur leaves and stems into the fridge so they dry. u can use the thc off them somehow.. i did know but cant remember now. if i find out ill let u know.





Staropramen said:


> Bubblebags


Thanks smokeh and Staro, great I have to make sure I get the most out of these ladies as they have to do me till this time next year LOL.



bobtokes said:


> no trouble gb


Cheers mate


----------



## UKcyrus (Sep 27, 2008)

lol mate im really glad ya plants came along in the end man now its your turn for those buds..
but i didnt expect ya plants to look like fukn trees lol...you da man green!!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks UK LOL. I'm shocked mate, I imagined all these little shrubs, maybe a few feet high at the most LOL. I'm just glad it looks like I'm going to get a few nice buds man to keep me going.


----------



## UKcyrus (Sep 27, 2008)

a few...lmfao
looks like you is gona have more than a few matelol


----------



## pinkfloydy (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Green how things with ye? I bet your keeping a close eye on those monsters after what happened to Staro...nothing worse than a thief!!!! Regarding using all of the plants.... check this video link

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=BTQBbvKUeXY


----------



## greenbehemoth (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Pink, how's things mate? How's your girls doing? Yeah I know, what a complete wanker!! Feel really bad for Staro ...

And thanks for the link Pink LOL. I had that vid on my hard drive before the dog broke it the other week and was looking forward to watching it before harvesting, so it was good to find it again. Let us know how your getting on man


----------



## UKcyrus (Sep 30, 2008)

lmfao thas the vid where i learned how to do it... 
But i didnt have the big ass silk screen so i used my grinder...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Sep 30, 2008)

how are the girls looking GB? i cant wait to see those cinnamins fatten up 
hows the weather holdin up?


----------



## skitzo (Sep 30, 2008)

just for advanced warning, when you get ready to harvest dont forget to wear safety goggles when operating your chainsaw. also, make sure to cut it right so that fuckin tree doesnt fall on your ass.

LOL

Breaking News:
Young man found dead, smushed by giant purple cannabis tree. 

jkjkjk
great looking plants you got. very tall, very sexy.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Oct 1, 2008)

UKcyrus said:


> lmfao thas the vid where i learned how to do it...
> But i didnt have the big ass silk screen so i used my grinder...


Hi UK. LOL - good thinking on the grinder man!!! I don't have a screen either, so probably use a grinder instead (need to get one of those).



HookedOnChronic said:


> how are the girls looking GB? i cant wait to see those cinnamins fatten up  hows the weather holdin up?


Girls looking good thanks HookeOn. Purples are getting really purple (it's getting cold) and Cinammons absolutely covered in little white hairs now. The smaller buds are starting to show signs of filling out and actually looking like buds, but the main colas are still skinny LOL. It's been wet on and off last couple of days, but still the odd bit of sun. The cold is my main concern now.



skitzo said:


> just for advanced warning, when you get ready to harvest dont forget to wear safety goggles when operating your chainsaw. also, make sure to cut it right so that fuckin tree doesnt fall on your ass. LOL Breaking News: Young man found dead, smushed by giant purple cannabis tree.  jkjkjk great looking plants you got. very tall, very sexy.


Hi skitzo and thanks for the comments LOL. Very funny, and thanks for the "young man" comment - that's made my day  LOL - thanks for stopping by.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi all, just a short update. We had very strong winds here yesterday, but it was dry and as usual the girls were getting shelter in the corner (you've seen them "huddled together" before). Yesterday evening there must've been an almighty gust of wind - I heard a crash and looked outside to see all eight girls basically scattered all over the garden LOL. Anyway I rushed out and started putting them in only to find the main cola busted off one of the tallest Purple Powers. Also a small branch off one of the other Purples, and a branch off a Cinammon, but not much in the way of buds in either case so assume "SMOKED". So first decent, albeit premature, harvest. Couple of pics:


* PIC 1: Before trimming.*








* PIC 2: After a rough trim.*








Obviously it's not quite ripe, but I wanna get the most out of it smoke wise so it's now hanging in a cool dark airy place and I imagine it will be there for a week or two if I can keep away. And as those small leaves are really sticky I've just left most of them on there. I'll generally smoke anything LOL, but I think in this case it will genuinely improve the smoke. Going by what I've sampled so far it should be fairly decent anyway - I hope


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Oct 3, 2008)

i guess thats just another risk of outdoor growing, oh well u get some smoke to hold ya off 
lets see some pics


----------



## skitzo (Oct 3, 2008)

you must have some strong ass wind around your neck of the woods!

i would have put them indoors if i knew bad weather was expected....tisk tisk


----------



## bobtokes (Oct 3, 2008)

very strong wind my arse lol come on gb admit it you could'nt fight the urge to snap
a couple of those big fat colas off could ya go on you can tell me ha ha ha


----------



## smokeh (Oct 3, 2008)

bobtokes said:


> very strong wind my arse lol come on gb admit it you could'nt fight the urge to snap
> a couple of those big fat colas off could ya go on you can tell me ha ha ha


ha! quality

yeah i remember the wind being quite strong along with some pretty bad rain here. was a bitch trying to keep my grow room door closed.

anyway. those buds look very nice. im glad to hear ur drying them properly for a decent smoke instead of quick drying them.

give us a smoke report when u pinch into them.......... c'mon, who can resist those!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Oct 4, 2008)

HookedOnChronic said:


> i guess thats just another risk of outdoor growing, oh well u get some smoke to hold ya off  lets see some pics


Hi HookedOn, yeah s**t happens to the best of us LOL. But as you said I get some early smoke  so I'm not complaining ... Will get some pics up soon I hope, if the rain stays away ...



skitzo said:


> you must have some strong ass wind around your neck of the woods! i would have put them indoors if i knew bad weather was expected....tisk tisk


LOL - was expecting wind OK skitzo, but they're well used to that. What I wasn't expecting was a mini tornado which it must have been to scatter plants, pots, bricks and all ... I was lucky I think, could have been a lot worse.



bobtokes said:


> very strong wind my arse lol come on gb admit it you could'nt fight the urge to snap a couple of those big fat colas off could ya go on you can tell me ha ha ha


LOLOL - would I lie to you bob? Haha, tempting as it was I was determined to let those colas alone so I was a bit pissed off to say the least (it's only one thankfully). But nothing wrong with a nice early uppy one to keep me paranoid and on my toes 



smokeh said:


> ha! quality yeah i remember the wind being quite strong along with some pretty bad rain here. was a bitch trying to keep my grow room door closed. anyway. those buds look very nice. im glad to hear ur drying them properly for a decent smoke instead of quick drying them. give us a smoke report when u pinch into them.......... c'mon, who can resist those!


Haha, yeah the weather's crap smokeh!!! I'll definitely dry it properly as it'll probably be a bit harsh anyway being young. But I have plenty of smokable material from the other branches I lost, so hopefully I'll resist picking it away to nothing over the next week or so LOL.


----------



## High Rise (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi greenbehemoth,

Newbie to this forum but long time grower (10 years) and also in the UK. Just had to say how nice that bud looks, even if it is a little early. Also wanted to say that bud will still be very good to smoke. Last year I had to cut an outdoor Northern Lights bush in week 1 October as it turned very wet and windy and it looked much like yours as far as finish goes, ie leafy and underipe BUT the smoke was excellent. Let us know how it smokes? 

Unfortunately for me I had a visit from our friends in blue this year and had to watch them dig up my garden plants as well as chop my indoor grow...not a pleasant experience! Fortunately I'm not a heavy user so I can get by without growing but still enjoy reading the forums  Anyway, sorry wandered off topic there.... good luck with finishing them but my advice would always be to cut slightly early rather than risk mold if the weather goes against you..... btw, wind is good, it keeps those buds dry, gales as you say not so good!

Good luck.


----------



## iloveit (Oct 4, 2008)

Can anyone explain how cannabis plants can stand the U.K.s cold weather and winds?


----------



## High Rise (Oct 4, 2008)

iLoveit,

Choose early strains and let nature do the rest. Want you need are a good August and a settled September. Its lovely to watch those trichs glistening in the rain! Point is that even UK weather can produce very nice stuff, these plants are incredibly resilient. I've grown outdoors & indoors for 10 years. if you plant straight in the ground around mid May you will have a 6 foot beast by September! Use all the tricks in the book to train them, tie them down, pinch and bend, get them just how you want them by August and watch them go. In pots they remain smaller and more controllable but for me nothing beats the taste of cannabis grown straight in the earth as mother nature intended (ever tried outdoor grown Canadian like Mighty Mite?... taste is supreme  Once the roots hit that water table they explode with growth. The outdoor NL I refered to above yielded well over seven dry OZ's..... I have pics somewhere. A good mate who knows his gear could not believe it was UK outdoor grown smoke!


----------



## UKcyrus (Oct 4, 2008)

shit green that looks tastie...lol the size of it lmfao.... 
i remember wen u was like... i hope i get some bud of these
lmfao looks like a fine ass bud mate...


----------



## greenbehemoth (Oct 5, 2008)

High Rise said:


> Hi greenbehemoth, Newbie to this forum but long time grower (10 years) and also in the UK. Just had to say how nice that bud looks, even if it is a little early. Also wanted to say that bud will still be very good to smoke. Last year I had to cut an outdoor Northern Lights bush in week 1 October as it turned very wet and windy and it looked much like yours as far as finish goes, ie leafy and underipe BUT the smoke was excellent. Let us know how it smokes? Good luck with finishing them but my advice would always be to cut slightly early rather than risk mold if the weather goes against you..... btw, wind is good, it keeps those buds dry, gales as you say not so good! Good luck.


Hi High Rise - many thanks for your encouraging and very interesting comments. It's always nice to hear from someone who's been there and done it! I've been sampling here and there, and given the results I'm very hopeful about that big bud myself. In fact the other bits and pieces that broke off have now gone and very nice they were too  The flavour is delicious, sort of a sour grapefruit, and that's off buds that were dried quickly. I'll definitely let you all know how the big one smokes once it's ready.

I agree about the weather btw - if I get prolonged rain I'm definitely going to chop just in case. However, I got my first look at the trichs on my Purple Powers today (not very close, just back to front binoculars LOL) and I'm pretty sure they're starting to turn cloudy and quite a lot of the hairs have turned orange too. So I think I'm gonna start flushing in a couple of days with a view to harvesting in two weeks, or sooner if the weather demands it. As for my Cinammons I don't know what I'm gonna do - the buds still haven't filled out so I'll just have to keep them going as long as I can. If the worst comes to the worst at least I'll have loads of canna butter to do me over the winter LOL.

Anyway thanks again for your good wishes High Rise, I very much appreciate you taking the time. And sorry to hear about your misfortune, I can only imagine how unpleasant that must be. Hope it hasn't caused you too much trouble.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Oct 5, 2008)

UKcyrus said:


> shit green that looks tastie...lol the size of it lmfao.... i remember wen u was like... i hope i get some bud of these lmfao looks like a fine ass bud mate...


LOL thanks UK, appreciate it. I'm looking forward to smoking this, but I'm determined to dry it properly so I'll just have to be patient. And yeah I remember those days too (seems like years ago) when I was panicking about not getting anything ... haha ... all I can say is thank goodness I got the Purple Powers and didn't rely on the Cinammons to do the business. Still a few weeks to go yet though so you never know. Thanks again for popping in mate, see you later


----------



## iloveit (Oct 5, 2008)

High Rise said:


> iLoveit,
> 
> Choose early strains and let nature do the rest. Want you need are a good August and a settled September. Its lovely to watch those trichs glistening in the rain! Point is that even UK weather can produce very nice stuff, these plants are incredibly resilient. I've grown outdoors & indoors for 10 years. if you plant straight in the ground around mid May you will have a 6 foot beast by September! Use all the tricks in the book to train them, tie them down, pinch and bend, get them just how you want them by August and watch them go. In pots they remain smaller and more controllable but for me nothing beats the taste of cannabis grown straight in the earth as mother nature intended (ever tried outdoor grown Canadian like Mighty Mite?... taste is supreme  Once the roots hit that water table they explode with growth. The outdoor NL I refered to above yielded well over seven dry OZ's..... I have pics somewhere. A good mate who knows his gear could not believe it was UK outdoor grown smoke!




WOW sounds tempting. which strain would yo recommend for new growers to grow outdoors?
And I usually purchase my seeds from The pukka seed company which is miles away can you recommend any good seed banks in U.K.?

Cheers.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Oct 5, 2008)

iloveit said:


> WOW sounds tempting. which strain would yo recommend for new growers to grow outdoors? And I usually purchase my seeds from The pukka seed company which is miles away can you recommend any good seed banks in U.K.? Cheers.


Hi iloveit, how's it going. Those Purple Powers I'm growing are an early and fast flowering strain, and were really easy to grow although they do grow very tall. They're produced by femaleseeds.nl who do a range of outdoor strains that were specially developed for cooler, wetter climates. They were feminized seeds too and all of mine turned out female. You can check out their website to see what strains they produce, but you can get their seeds from most UK retailers (I got mine from Salvia Online - excellent service btw). High Rise might be able to suggest some others that would be worth a try.


----------



## UKcyrus (Oct 5, 2008)

lmfao green i dont think those buds are gona vanish over night...
none of us know where you live
and they aint gona shrink lol they just gona keep growing..

when you harvest i think you should leave one plant to bud a week longer maybe two and see the difference of the bud i know the leafs will die and it'll start looking bad but the taste will be 10x different


----------



## greenbehemoth (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi UK - yeah you might be right. I'm gonna stagger the harvest anyway, the small and longest flowering Purple in a week or so and the next (one or two) a week after that. The Cinammons will have to go a lot longer by the look of them. As long as the weather holds up I'll be OK, but if it gets too wet they're coming down as I don't want them to get moldy. Either way I'm gonna try and get a magnifier so I can see what's going on with the trichs and let that be my guide. Catch you later man


----------



## uk WeeD (Oct 6, 2008)

its not rain you wanna watch out for its frost- that gets in the buds you gonna have a ton of bud rot, if i were you i would harvest them before the 26th (when the clocks go back)


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Oct 6, 2008)

cmon GB lets see some pics 
ill post up my harvest pics when u get some up 
well now i wouldnt want to hold the world back from my harvest i suppose, although i think only u notice my thread

i hope all is goin well on your end there GB


----------



## greenbehemoth (Oct 6, 2008)

uk WeeD said:


> its not rain you wanna watch out for its frost- that gets in the buds you gonna have a ton of bud rot, if i were you i would harvest them before the 26th (when the clocks go back)


Hi uk WeeD, thanks for the comment. Yeah the Purple Powers are gonna be down by then mate. The Cinammons won't be ready but they can be put in at night for a week or two (just gonna have to be done I'm afraid).



HookedOnChronic said:


> cmon GB lets see some pics ill post up my harvest pics when u get some up  well now i wouldnt want to hold the world back from my harvest i suppose, although i think only u notice my thread i hope all is goin well on your end there GB


Hi HookedOn, thanks for looking in  Sorry man, no pics today as it's raining as usual (old excuse that LOL). But I will asap - every day my Purple Powers look more and more like they're ready so I wanna see what you guys think. Most of the visible hairs on two or three of the plants are orange and shrinking back into the buds. I might get a pocket microscope today or tomorrow (Maplins about seven miles away) so I'll know better then.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Oct 6, 2008)

i just checked and it says +30 with sunny skies for UK, go get them pics 
sucks ur getting rain, you are probably gonna get more cause it just rained here a couple ago and its goin your way cross the atlantic im guessin

what do u smoke in the meantime? i got some pretty dense, crystally shit


----------



## High Rise (Oct 6, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Anyway thanks again for your good wishes High Rise, I very much appreciate you taking the time. And sorry to hear about your misfortune, I can only imagine how unpleasant that must be. Hope it hasn't caused you too much trouble.


No problem GB, I'm going to watch this thread and see those lovely buds finish!

Re the bust, well, not the happiest of experiences  I'm 50 years old and been a canna campaigner for many, many years but luckily first time in trouble so got off with a caution, but its hard to watch them chop your plants after you have given them so much time and energy... losing so many years of genetics is heartbreaking. Still, live and learn.... at least I have some good mates 

UK forecast dont look too bad this week ahead apart from Tuesday...good luck with finishing them.

No victim, no crime!


----------



## crazy-mental (Oct 11, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Hi crazy-mental and thanks for the comment. Apologies mate, I saw your post earlier but thought it was Barking Mad's original one, hence the delay. Yeah I'm in the UK. Just shows it's possible  although this strain was developed for Holland, so that's why they did so well in this climate.


yes its always cold in holland too.
but we dont go for the sun.

i have had to move mine indoors,the garage.
i have the 3 plants under 1250hps.
1 600 1 400 1 25o

i had to bring them in from the greenhouse,
as these strains are not outdoor and prob no good for english climate.
well not this english climate we are having.
here are some pics of mine.
2 orange bud/venus crosses
and 1 ice, all 4 foot square.
i have tied them to stalkes so the lights get to the middle lower parts.
these plants are a bit too big for an indoor grow.
anyway ill see how they go?.

any views?.


----------



## Dr High (Oct 13, 2008)

Crazy mental you will have serious insane buds on there man, you know it dont ya


----------



## Barking Mad (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey hey GreenB wassup brother?

I've been offline for a couple of weeks I will be updating some time today or tomorrow.

Those buds are gonna take a few ays to dry out properly.

Looking forward to a smoke report.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi all. I don't know how many of my old friends this update is going to reach as a lot of people seem to have gone. Anyway I didn't want to let anyone down by not showing the end result, so here it is 

As usual I apologize for my absence, but unfortunately I had a stroke of very bad luck. The day before I was due to start chopping (I had already chopped the small Purple Power, but see later) I did my back in carrying two Purple Powers into the kitchen. It was so bad I was on my hands and knees for several hours, not being able to either get up or lie down, and I ended up bed-ridden and eventually on crutches LOL. I was completely out of action for about a week, and in very bad shape for a week after that. Of course the rain decided to piss down on the remaining plants nearly the whole time. But more as I go ...

*Small Purple Power (the dark purple one)*

I was about two days from chopping this one and had stopped watering. As I went out to look at it one sunny morning I noticed all the buds seemed to have shrunk. Closer inspection revealed that the buds were incredibly leafy and as the leaves had started to die back the buds revealed their true size. That's what I get for bragging about how fat they were I guess  Also for the first time I was able to see into the center of the top cola and to my horror it was rotten as hell, so it went in the bin. The rest I cut and trimmed immediately, losing a few more buds to bud rot. I have to say I was more than a little disappointed with this plant, but this is what I got ...













As you can see the buds are indeed quite leafy, but they dried and smoke great (smoke report at the bottom).

*Other Purple Powers*

These had to wait much longer than I'd intended due to my bad back. Two were in the kitchen for a week while I lay in bed, the last one being outside in the rain. Anyway I dragged myself out of bed to chop them as bud rot was starting on these as well. However, apart from losing a few large buds, especially off my best Purple including the top cola which was massive (boo hoo), I managed to get the rest of the Purple crop in over the next few days. The bottom row of buds (first pic) had already dried for a week or so when the pics were taken.































Now I was feeling a little better 

*Cinammons*

These really took their time as you know, and I eventually had to chop them before they were fully ripe. But with the deterioration in the weather they weren't going to get any better and my original plan of carrying them in and out of the garage at night was obviously a goner. So they came down. By this stage my back-pain had moved into my shoulders and neck. I can't say I particularly enjoyed trimming any of my plants due to the pain LOL, but these were the most difficult and again it took me several days. In fact I have a confession - the fourth Cinammon didn't get chopped at all. It was crap (no "buds" to speak of) and because I was in so much pain I just let it go. The following pics were taken in sequence as I built up the lines of buds in the cubby hole. Sorry they're a bit blurry but they had to be taken from one end as the cubby hole is narrow.

























In the last pic two Purple Powers (one line) had been removed from the back for curing and the rest shuffled along to get the last Cinammon in there. So I had five of those lines in all. Please don't ask about weight as I don't have a clue LOL (nor scales of any description).

So that's the crop - hope you aren't too disappointed given the size of those plants, but the lack of sun in September really took it's toll on bud size I think, and unfortunately bud rot got a fair few buds thanks to the delay caused by my back injury. But I think they did pretty well regardless and I'm absolutely over the moon with the result, especially given the way they're smoking so far ...

*Smoke Report
*
I have been very well behaved and resisted smoking any buds before they'd dried for at least two weeks. But now I've tried the dark purple Purple Power and one of the less purple ones, and just yesterday I tried some Cinammon (wow). So my findings ...







Purple Power (middle and right): The dark purple one smokes beautifully. It both smells and tastes of blackcurrant, and the smoke is cool and smooth. It's definitely more of an indica this one, quite a mellow hit although not a couch-locker by any means. Not particularly strong I'd say, but a nice stone nevertheless. Very unusual and very nice  The less purple one is a different beast. This has more of a lemon Rowntrees Fruit Gum flavour and produces an adrenaline-pumping body and head rush, very speedy (I keep thinking I'm having a heart attack when I smoke this stuff LOL). No doubt this is a sativa, and much stronger than the dark one. I highly recommend these.

Cinammon (left): As I said I just tried some of this yesterday and I'm very, very impressed. This is a much higher quality smoke than the Purple Powers. A lovely over-ripe orange yet lemony aroma and flavour from this one, and a strong sativa high. Very trippy too  What these would be like grown in the sun .... 

OK, so that's it. I'd just like to say a big "Thank You" to all of you for all your help, advice and encouragement over the last six months or so. I've thoroughly enjoyed my first growing experience and couldn't have done it without you. I think it's been worth it, hope you all do too ...

As usual all comments, criticisers and scoffers welcome


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Nov 3, 2008)

nice grow m8 , that purple looks mad,.....i got me some big plans for uk outdoor next year ;o)


----------



## smokeh (Nov 3, 2008)

wow, first of all.... i thought ud gone and id forgotten about this grow. glad u updated.

unlucky about ur bud rot  and ur back pain! then again its probably ur own fault for growing such monsters! its a pain in the ass trimming anyway, always takes ages. u should of just brought the plants in total darkness for a few days.

anwyay, harvest looks nice, id be happy with any yield. u do 2 weeks drying? i did 5 days on most of my stuff and it was crispy. anyway, hopefully some of that weed will help ur pain!


----------



## mammal (Nov 3, 2008)

a fantastic result mate! especially given our fucking awful summer and as you said rubbish september youve got an amazing result there, congrats! (wont let me +rep you any more!)

how bad is the smell in your loft btw? im thinking of drying mine up in mine but i dont want to stink up the whole upstairs while im at it! cheers.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Nov 3, 2008)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> nice grow m8 , that purple looks mad,.....i got me some big plans for uk outdoor next year ;o)


Thanks sAtIvA, the purple one is the wierdest shit I have ever smoked taste-wise and the hit is really nice, kind of like being drunk on Ribena LOL. Hope your plans for next year work out for you.



smokeh said:


> unlucky about ur bud rot  and ur back pain! then again its probably ur own fault for growing such monsters! its a pain in the ass trimming anyway, always takes ages. u should of just brought the plants in total darkness for a few days. anwyay, harvest looks nice, id be happy with any yield. u do 2 weeks drying? i did 5 days on most of my stuff and it was crispy. anyway, hopefully some of that weed will help ur pain!


Thanks smokeh. Yeah my own fault - all that lugging about was bound to take it's toll on my back. Thank goodness I didn't put them in bigger pots LOL. They're drying real slow, two to three weeks (it's cold in there), but that can only be a good thing. They have plenty of fresh air and no mold problems so far ... touch wood ... And yes the weed has been helping my pain, although an indica would have done the job better. The dark purple one works quite well though 



mammal said:


> a fantastic result mate! especially given our fucking awful summer and as you said rubbish september youve got an amazing result there, congrats! (wont let me +rep you any more!) how bad is the smell in your loft btw? im thinking of drying mine up in mine but i dont want to stink up the whole upstairs while im at it! cheers.


Thank you mammal, much appreciated. I can't complain at all. And I probably didn't lose as much as it seemed at the time - it just feels like the end of the world when you're trimming a big fat bud only to find that it's full of bud rot. The smell isn't causing me a problem btw, it's only noticeable when the door is open. And that door doesn't close tight either. I think the warmer air from the house is constantly being sucked into the roof space so it's always carrying the smell in the right direction. It's working well for me at least.


----------



## bobtokes (Nov 3, 2008)

there you are gb thought we'd lost ya what a result considering the weather and what you've spent on ya grow bet your loft stinks lol the amount of buds you've got drying looks almost as impresive as the plants they come off


----------



## greenbehemoth (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi bob, good to see you and many thanks for the comments. I'm well pleased for my first time and, as you said, how little it cost me - think I'll be smoking these for a while LOL. It could have been a total disaster if my back hadn't improved just enough. Having said that I was in agony trimming those plants (some of them aren't too neat as you can see LOL).

Oh I forgot to tell you above bob, I also have a ton of fine trim drying in two large brown paper bags which should make quite a few pounds of canna butter all being well  Saw a video of some old girl making it. It was hilarious - it was done like a professional cookery programme you'd see on TV except that she kept forgetting what she was doing and had to be prompted a couple of times LOL. Classic. Unfortunately I can't find it at the moment, but if I do I'll give you the link. Had any nice cakes yourself recently bob?


----------



## smokeh (Nov 4, 2008)

ima supprise my gf and make her milkey bar cakes after December harvest


----------



## greenbehemoth (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome smokeh, after all these years I still have a soft spot for milky bars LOL. Looking forward to doing a little baking - now you mention December I think I'll do something nice for Christmas. My mouth's watering already ...


----------



## smokeh (Nov 4, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Awesome smokeh, after all these years I still have a soft spot for milky bars LOL. Looking forward to doing a little baking - now you mention December I think I'll do something nice for Christmas. My mouth's watering already ...


lol yeah! i cant wait.

cant wait for all the nice food and drink... and smoke. hopefully my harvest will be fat so i can choose from a body stone, couch lock as well as different tastes and highs. gonna be great.

plus all the presents for the little ones!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Nov 4, 2008)

Stop it smokeh - I love Christmas and you've got me going now LOL. This'll be the first time I've had smoke at Christmas for a good few years. Yummy!!! And yes the little ones make it of course


----------



## smokeh (Nov 4, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Stop it smokeh - I love Christmas and you've got me going now LOL. This'll be the first time I've had smoke at Christmas for a good few years. Yummy!!! And yes the little ones make it of course


ha, ive not be excited about it for years but now i have a family it changes everythin. its only 7 weeks! not enough time for my babies but should be shortly after.

this will be the 1st time ive ever had smoke at xmas so im looking forward to it - thats if my babies are ready


----------



## greenbehemoth (Nov 4, 2008)

I know smokeh, having kids just turns you into a big Christmas kid all over again ... it's great  Hope your babies are ready in time, and make sure you have plenty of fairy lights on your tree (nothing like it LOL).


----------



## High Rise (Nov 5, 2008)

Lovely harvest mate, typical of outdoor buds but nothing whatsoever wrong with that! Love that dark purple. Sorry to hear about your back problems, I know how that feels! Wounded in action, but well worth the sacrifice 

I hope you enjoy every bit of that lovely harvest, thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 7, 2008)

hey GB! just got my internet workin again
awesome harvest bro, looks like some awesome smoke
got any indoor plans?


----------



## greenbehemoth (Nov 11, 2008)

High Rise said:


> Lovely harvest mate, typical of outdoor buds but nothing whatsoever wrong with that! Love that dark purple. Sorry to hear about your back problems, I know how that feels! Wounded in action, but well worth the sacrifice  I hope you enjoy every bit of that lovely harvest, thanks for posting the pics.


High Rise, thanks a million for the comments. Couldn't be happier with my harvest, or with how well this weed is smoking  The stuff I have curing in jars just keeps getting better by the day - aroma, taste and quality of the smoke is just way better than I ever imagined from those wee pots hehe. I'm so glad I did this and will definitely do it again, but I think I'll take your advice and next time just whack them in the ground  Thanks for dropping in to see the pics High Rise, glad you enjoyed them


----------



## greenbehemoth (Nov 11, 2008)

HookedOnChronic said:


> hey GB! just got my internet workin again
> awesome harvest bro, looks like some awesome smoke
> got any indoor plans?


Hiya HookedOn, great to see you're still here!!! I thought you might have packed it in for the winter LOL. How's things? And how did your harvest smoke for you? As you can see I got there in the end. And I'm enjoying myself LOL. No indoor plans - if I take it easy this lot will keep me going for quite a few months. What about you, any plans for a winter grow?


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 11, 2008)

nah no plans for an indoor grow yet, maybe if i round up the cash for a 600 or 1000 watt hps but i kno a buddy doin an indoor this winter, might be gettin pounds fronted


----------



## smokeh (Nov 11, 2008)

HookedOnChronic said:


> nah no plans for an indoor grow yet, maybe if i round up the cash for a 600 or 1000 watt hps but i kno a buddy doin an indoor this winter, might be gettin pounds fronted


i might have a 600w hps for sale soon if ur interested.... bulb,hood,ballast,timer that supports 600w from a normal 3 prong socket.


----------



## rustybud (Nov 11, 2008)

jus sat and read your journal der n i have to say fair play mate done a pretty good job also from ni n didnt fink we were able to do a full out door grow.. realli has got me temptd to go 4 it next yr , nice wrk ....


----------



## greenbehemoth (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks rustybud, nice to see another NI grower. Yeah considering how crappy the summer was, even for here, it worked out pretty well. With careful choosing of strains and a we bit of sun you could do a lot worse I'm sure. Definitely recommend it rustybud, a lot of fun and some nice tasty weed to be had


----------



## rustybud (Nov 11, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Thanks rustybud, nice to see another NI grower. Yeah considering how crappy the summer was, even for here, it worked out pretty well. With careful choosing of strains and a we bit of sun you could do a lot worse I'm sure. Definitely recommend it rustybud, a lot of fun and some nice tasty weed to be had


from seein you do so well im deff gona do an outdoor grow next year . have got a nice wee indoor grow going nw wif a few nice strains, shud tie me over till the spring lol 

and again good job ..


----------



## pinkfloydy (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Green,

Hope all is well,

Sorry i haven't been on in a while but i had a spell in hospital  everything ok now. 
I looked in on your journal from time to time & glad to see all that hard work paid off. Well done.
Well my little AMS eventually finished flowering & i got a small amount off her wasn't expecting much with the shitty summer we had but better than nothing i suppose.

Slan for now.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi pink, great to see you pop in. Sorry to hear you were in hospital, hope everything is OK now. Thanks for your remarks and glad to see you got a result too. Those look quite like my Cinammon buds. Hope you got a nice smoke from her 

Sorry all, I'm afraid I've been rather wasted ever since my harvest and I'm only on here today cause I didn't have my usual massive waterfall at 07:30 hrs as I do every other morning. I had to go to my parents so didn't want to be too out of it and just had a couple of joints instead LOL.

I have to say this weed is getting better all the time. I can really see the benefit of slow drying and curing. The taste and smell of the weed have completely changed and the hit is much stronger and more of a body blow now than before, but still plenty of energy. Not bad ... And believe it or not I'm still smoking popcorn (have only smoked a couple of decent sized buds) so still have a long way to go 

Anyway have got my messages done now so off to fill the waterfall. Catch you again next time I straighten up for long enough to switch on my computer. Bye for now ...


----------



## rustybud (Dec 13, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Hi pink, great to see you pop in. Sorry to hear you were in hospital, hope everything is OK now. Thanks for your remarks and glad to see you got a result too. Those look quite like my Cinammon buds. Hope you got a nice smoke from her
> 
> Sorry all, I'm afraid I've been rather wasted ever since my harvest and I'm only on here today cause I didn't have my usual massive waterfall at 07:30 hrs as I do every other morning. I had to go to my parents so didn't want to be too out of it and just had a couple of joints instead LOL.
> 
> ...


cant half tell ur from ni ... water falls i lived my life by dem ( also buckets), havnt had 1 n a while u hav inspired me 2 go take 1 .. thanks .. happy smoking ... harvest day is n da next week or 2 4 me ... i cant wait ??? puff puff pass back 2 myself lol chinned ....


----------



## greenbehemoth (Dec 14, 2008)

rustybud said:


> cant half tell ur from ni ... water falls i lived my life by dem ( also buckets), havnt had 1 n a while u hav inspired me 2 go take 1 .. thanks .. happy smoking ... harvest day is n da next week or 2 4 me ... i cant wait ??? puff puff pass back 2 myself lol chinned ....


LOL - yeah I've met many a "dope madman" (and woman) in this wee part of the world  Hadn't smoked anything stronger than a joint for years until I harvested my crop and I thought "what the hell" and went for it. Took me way back  And what a great way to start the day. Glad I put you in the notion rustybud  Hope you enjoyed it ...


----------



## rustybud (Dec 18, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> LOL - yeah I've met many a "dope madman" (and woman) in this wee part of the world  Hadn't smoked anything stronger than a joint for years until I harvested my crop and I thought "what the hell" and went for it. Took me way back  And what a great way to start the day. Glad I put you in the notion rustybud  Hope you enjoyed it ...


alryt greenb .. well afte reading your last comment i had it in my head 4 waterfalls lol so i foned my mate and got him round for an old skoool wake and bake .. and god did my head fall off it was great .. so while we were sitting chinned we decided to smoke all the different ways we cud fink off ie. hot knifes etc and also making devices out of anyfin and everyfin such as a apple pipe lol .. but anyway been a busy week just harvest one of my plants ended up having to cut it a week or so early one of my lights shat its self so ...... i quick dryed a few buds and was amazed on the smell and also the smoke /taste .. it got me fucked mind my french .. lol but heres a few pics of the end result the shit is so sticky .. ...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 19, 2008)

sounds like a good time rusty, congrats on the nice harvest 

how ya been doin GB?


----------



## greenbehemoth (Dec 27, 2008)

rustybud said:


> alryt greenb .. well afte reading your last comment i had it in my head 4 waterfalls lol so i foned my mate and got him round for an old skoool wake and bake .. and god did my head fall off it was great .. so while we were sitting chinned we decided to smoke all the different ways we cud fink off ie. hot knifes etc and also making devices out of anyfin and everyfin such as a apple pipe lol .. but anyway been a busy week just harvest one of my plants ended up having to cut it a week or so early one of my lights shat its self so ...... i quick dryed a few buds and was amazed on the smell and also the smoke /taste .. it got me fucked mind my french .. lol but heres a few pics of the end result the shit is so sticky .. ...


Hi rustybud - LOL glad to hear you had such a nice time  And congrats on your harvest - looks like some sticky shit right enough. Nice one ...



HookedOnChronic said:


> how ya been doin GB?


Hi HookedOn, nice to see you on here. Sorry (to both you guys) for taking so long to respond. I've been doing fine thanks, how about you? Glad to get all the fuss of Christmas over LOL. Have slowed down a little on the weed which is good as I was smoking myself into oblivion there for a while. What are you up to HookedOn? Any grows planned? If I can get some lights I might go for an indoor.

Anyway hope you all had a nice Christmas. Hope to catch you in the new year


----------



## UKcyrus (Dec 31, 2008)

sup green its been awhile buddie... hows things mate?


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 31, 2008)

hey GB things are good, had an alright xmas but w/e its gone by
i should have an indoor up by spring but time will tell, got the seeds so when the time is right

happy new years, party hard haha


----------



## Alto (Jan 2, 2009)

Damn nice job GB
I saw the start and read thru the ride you had.
Enjoy brother


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jan 2, 2009)

UKcyrus said:


> sup green its been awhile buddie... hows things mate?


Awk there's me old mate UK - how are you bro? Thought you'd packed it in for good LOL. Things not bad for me thanks, I'm constantly wasted now of course (didn't do too bad with my harvest - pics on page 56). Still threatening to buy some lights LOL, but still no dosh LOLOL. Anyway glad to see you still around UK  A Happy New Year to you buddie ...



HookedOnChronic said:


> hey GB things are good, had an alright xmas but w/e its gone by i should have an indoor up by spring but time will tell, got the seeds so when the time is right happy new years, party hard haha


Glad to hear you're doing OK HookedOn. Yeah I'm always threatening that indoor too, but I'm not holding my breath in my case LOL. Happy New Year to you too mate. Catch you later ...



Alto said:


> Damn nice job GB
> I saw the start and read thru the ride you had. Enjoy brother


Many thanks Alto and again, nice to see you around the forums again. I can assure you I am enjoying LOL (TOO MUCH). Catch you later Alto. And a Happy New Year to you!!!


----------



## smokeh (Jan 3, 2009)

hey, just dropping by.

ur harvest still being smoked? i guess that its been cured for awhile when u wasnt smoking on it. i bet its much better now?


----------



## UKcyrus (Jan 3, 2009)

lmfao wow what a harvest man the whole attic is full with weed...
sly cunt lol but i did say you would get bud didnt i lol didnt think it was gona be that much shit...
good on ya m8 u got any grows goin on yet bud or you waitin till we get back near summer?


----------



## josh b (Oct 17, 2009)

nice nice im int he uk and gonna grow nxt year outside

respect to all uk growers


----------



## josh b (Oct 17, 2009)

what time of the year did u put urs outside? because im gonna start up a 8-10 outdoor plantation nxt summer and i waz wondering mayb if i got em about 5" tall with flourscens so there bit strong then put em outside in the greenhouse in march/april.

i live in the uk too and havent really seen any uk outdoor grows ,mostly american grows.

respect to all uk growers


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 17, 2009)

very nice Harvest GreenB..... Sorry I wasn't around for it.... really wish you would come back to RIU


----------



## bobtokes (Oct 19, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> very nice Harvest GreenB..... Sorry I wasn't around for it.... really wish you would come back to RIU


anyone know whats happend to him


----------



## easy grow uk (Apr 16, 2010)

nice im loving the grow


----------



## brewing up (Jun 8, 2012)

we dont get much 12/12 light in the uk so go for indicas as they flower quicker and they cope better than sativa in colder climates, of if you want a harvest every 3 months grow autos


----------



## cant get enough (Feb 26, 2013)

great thread greenb, very good read even 3-4 years later lol norn iorn


----------

